# Scale the Summit MegaThread



## ChrisLetchford

Hey guys, our cd is out. Came out May 25th.
Shipping worldwide for 12 bucks.
We also have a killer cd/shirt package up, shipping for only $20 worldwide.
You can order with paypal off our myspace page, or send cash, check, or money order. Just message us on our page for the address.
There are 3 tracks up from "Monument" on our myspace page.
www.myspace.com/scalethesummit

My new Sherman 8 string guitar will be finished soon.
I will of course post a ton of pictures for you guys to see. Can't wait.
I'm selling my custom shop Conklin 8 string once my new one arrives. Pictures of the Conklin, if interested...
www.myspace.com/chrisletchford
If you guys need more proof I do own that guitar, my artist profile is up on the Conklin website.
www.conklinguitars.com/artistprofiles/letchford.html

If you are in Houston on July 13th, we are playing Madfest with Outworld at club FBI. Going to be an amazing show!


----------



## heavy7-665

okay i have a sub to guitar world but my cd got smashed during shipping so i dont have the tab. can someone please PM it to me. Assuming its okay with Chris. If not mods please delete and my apologies.


----------



## budda

why not just google for it?


----------



## OwlsHaveEyes

Does anyone have Scale the Summit bass tabs for Sargasso Sea, or The City In The Sky? Preferably on Tabit or in a Word Processed Document...


----------



## OwlsHaveEyes

No one


----------



## splinter8451

I googled for it and it led me here. Haha.

I gave up and learned it by watching and learning.


----------



## ArtDecade

Check your PM.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

You know that if you just tell the people @ guitarworld that you're CD got destroyed in shipping they'll usually just send you a new one right? I used to do that with my OXM mags all the time if they ended up getting smashed discs.


----------



## distressed_romeo

Far-side Guitars

Lots of ERG related info in here!

Special thanks to Chris for taking the time to do this, and for getting back to me so quickly!

Enjoy!


----------



## Triple7

Awesome interview, they are a great band, I love Carving Desert Canyons. Age Of The Tide might be my favorite on the album.

They were even cool enough to give Misha and Tosin a shout out!


----------



## gunshow86de

Thought I'd add to the recent flurry of StS posts;

Here's two awesome videos of Scale the Summit's record release show. Make sure to watch them in HD!

Watching these makes me sad that I still haven't seen them live, despite living in their hometown. 

Oh well, soon they'll be coming home with another favorite of mine, Protest the Hero!


----------



## Apophis

Great vids and awesome show


----------



## gunshow86de

Apophis said:


> Great vids and awesome show



They really are good videos. The HD versions look so clear and the live audio is fantastic. Whoever recorded it does good work, nice shots of the whole band. And he doesn't focus on the bass player when there's a guitar solo going on! I've seen that so many times.


----------



## ZachTheRipper

I get to see them on the 18th with Protest. 

I got my ticket and I jizzed in my pants.


----------



## Slayer89

I'm seeing them the 23rd. Honestly I got my tickets just knowing Protest the Hero and Misery Signals were playing, but they are definitely icing on the cake.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Gotta love HD


----------



## ZachTheRipper

Slayer89 said:


> I'm seeing them the 23rd. Honestly I got my tickets just knowing Protest the Hero and Misery Signals were playing, but they are definitely icing on the cake.


Misery Signals isn't playing the Salt Lake City date. It's just Scale the Summit, The Number 12 Looks Like You, and PtH for me.


----------



## Slayer89

ZachTheRipper said:


> Misery Signals isn't playing the Salt Lake City date. It's just Scale the Summit, The Number 12 Looks Like You, and PtH for me.



That sucks, but a good show none-the-less. I'm glad Misery Signals is playing the SF show; I could do without The Number 12 Looks Like You, though, heh.


----------



## MFB

At least you guys get shows, the East Coast is STS-less


----------



## ArtDecade

I learned about this band from a little video lesson in Guitar World of all places. I dig them, though. Great, young players.


----------



## Slayer89

Last night was amazing. Two of my friends, my girlfriend, my mom (no, not as a chofur, but as a PTH fan[crazy, I know]), and I went to the "The Heads Will Roll Tour" at Slims in SF.

First up was Scale the Summit. Though I've listened to these guys before and watched some videos, witnessing it live was just something else. Spot on playing and just beautiful sounding. My girlfriend actually went and bought me their tab book, so now I'm actually going to have to play guitar! 

Next up was The Number 12 Looks Like You. Honestly, I didn't care for there music in the least bit. Their set was basically a countdown to Misery Signals for me. I do have to say they did seem like pretty nice guys and their vocalist put on one entertaining show. So, 

Now for Misery Signals. Great stuff. I can't remember their setlist exactly but it was something to this effect.

A Certain Death
Parallels
The Failsafe
Nothing
Weight of the World
Reset
The Year Summer Ended In June

They put on a great show. Lots of energy and fun. One of the best parts was when their vocalist (Karl) referenced their last tour and one guitarist (Stu) joined in. It went something like this.

Karl: It's been a while since we've been in San Francisco. Who was at our show a few months back with Bring Me The Horizon?
*A few people clap* *Karl counts them*
Karl: Seven, okay, that's cool!
Stu: Yeah, I don't see many 14 year old girls in the crowd.

L O Fucking L. Anyway, loved them


Now for the main guys; Protest the Hero. I've been waiting to see these guys for quite sometime now. When I saw this lineup, I knew I had to go. They put on an amazing show that was pretty entertaining. Their setlist was something like this.

Bloodmeat
Wretch
Nautical
The Dissentience
Goddess Bound
Goddess Gagged
Blindfold's Aside
Spoils
Sequoia Throne

they played a couple other songs during the last three that I can't really remember off the top of my head. Overall, it was a great show. To give an example of where we were for it, here is a picture my buddy took. He was right next to me and this picture wasn't zoomed in at all.







Here's the whole album of pictures for anyone who wants to see.

Anyone want details, just ask.


----------



## Cadavuh

Nice dude! Did you talk to Chris Letchford after they played? Misery Signals should have played more off the new album. Like Coma and Set In Motion


----------



## Slayer89

No, I didn't get to talk to Chris. From the time they finished to the time the show was over I was right up front at the edge of the stage.

Yeah, I love "Controller" too, but their whole set was off of it except for 2 songs, so I figure they were pushing it as it was, haha.


----------



## wannabguitarist

I'm so pissed I didn't go to this show. Sounds like a good night


----------



## Slayer89

Oh, it definitely was!

Oh, btw, do want.


----------



## WillingWell

Looks like a custom SV guitar. Interesting.


----------



## Slayer89

Here's a video from last night my friend just uploaded.


----------



## Harry

What a rad gig. I'm not familiar with Misery Signal, but I love PTH and Scale The Summit.
I actually really like The Number 12 Looks Like You, that would have been a blast for me to have seen them as well.


----------



## yellowv

That must have been an awesome show. I love PTH and STS. Great bands. I see one of the guy in PTH is playing the new Caparison Dellinger MS Aluminum. I have one of those on order


----------



## Slayer89

Yeah, Tim was running that Caparison through what looked like a 5150II and Luke was running what I'm assuming is a Custom Ibanez into a VHT Deliverance. It was a night of great tones!


----------



## tian

Just got back from the LA show. I just went for STS, but enjoyed everyone who played. Plus the venue was cool and I got to bring in my camera and shoot a show for the first time in too long. I've got a bunch, but these are just a couple I've picked out so far...


----------



## Wi77iam

Sounded like a good show.


----------



## willyman101

I should think Misery Signals did play Set in Motion cus they usually start with it... they did when they toured over here with Architects anyway.


----------



## ChrisLetchford

*So, has you read. Its freaking nuts! We're soooo excited to be apart of this tour! 

p.s. I just posted updated picture of my Artinger 8 String Guitar in the works. Matt told me he should be able to get me the guitar half way through the tour! Artinger 8 String Thread

Here are both Mike Portnoy's and my bands (Scale The Summit) Press release and all the dates!*

Mike Portnoy:
It is with the utmost disappointment that I am forced to share the unfortunate news of both Pain Of Salvation and Beardfish having to pull out of this summer's Progressive Nation tour....

Their label Inside Out just recently lost the financial funding for the tour as a result of their distributor SPV recently claiming bankruptcy...which effectively meant that both Pain Of Salvation and Beardfish lost the tour support that was essential to their ability to come to North America for Progressive Nation.

All parties involved (myself, both bands, Inside Out, etc) are beyond devastated at this turn of events and are truly sorry to all of the fans that were looking forward to this lineup. We tried everything we could do to salvage the situation, but in the end it was not possible...

Well as the album title says, every Black Cloud does indeed have a Silver Lining....so with this unfortunate news, I bring to you the good news of 2 incredible bands that will jumping on board Progressive Nation to join Dream Theater and Zappa Plays Zappa this summer: Bigelf and Scale The Summit.

Los Angeles' Bigelf are my personal favorite new band to come along in many years...their latest CD "Cheat The Gallows" is my favorite album of the year and I already had positioned them onto the European run of Progressive Nation in the Fall....with them now joining us on PN09 in North America as well, it looks like world domination is now not that far out of reach for them!
Pretty soon, everyone will hopefully be falling for their retro, psychedelic, progressive, hard rock, doom metal as hard as I have!

Houston instrumental band Scale The Summit are a recent discovery for me and their top notch musicianship will be a perfect fit to this Progressive Nation lineup stylistically falling very nicely between the musicality of Dream Theater and Zappa Plays Zappa. They bring the instrumental elements of prog rock and fusion into today's contemporary hard rock/metal sounds and are one of the most talented group of young musicians I've seen assembled in many years.

Once again, apologies to anybody disappointed in this unexpected and unavoidable lineup change...but the circumstances were beyond our control...
In any event, PN09 will carry on and still deliver the most musical bang for its buck this summer throughout North America and we look forward to sharing the evening with you!

Sincerely,
Your Progressive Rock Ambassador,
Mike Portnoy


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 


PROGRESSIVE NATION 2009 - NORTH AMERICAN TOUR 
Dream Theater, Zappa Plays Zappa, Bigelf & Scale The Summit 

Fri July 24th - Fillmore @ Jackie Gleason Theater - Miami, FL 
Sat July 25th - Hard Rock Live - Orlando, FL 
Sun July 26th - Ruth Eckard Hall - Tampa, FL 
Tues July 28th - The Tabernacle - Atlanta, GA 
Wed July 29th - Thomas Wolfe Auditorium - Ashville, NC 
Fri July 31st - Tower Theater - Philadelphia, PA 
Sat Aug 1st - Merriweather Post - Washington DC * 
Sun Aug 2nd - Bank Of America Pavillion - Boston, MA 
Tues Aug 4th - The Palace Theater - Albany, NY 
Wed Aug 5th - Chevrolet Theater - Wallingford, CT 
Fri Aug 7th - Convention Hall - Asbury Park, NJ 
Sat Aug 8 - Brookhaven Amphitheater - Brookhaven, NY 
Tues Aug 11th - The Agora - Quebec City, QUE 
Wed Aug 12th - Bell Center - Montreal, QUE 
Fri Aug 14th - Molson Amphitheater - Toronto, ONT 
Sun Aug 16th - The Burton Cummings Theater - Winnipeg, MAN 
Tues Aug 18th - MacEwan Hall - Calgary, AB 
Wed Aug 19th - Shaw Conference Center - Edmonton, AB 
Fri Aug 21st - The Orpheum Theater - Minneapolis, MN 
Sat Aug 22nd - Riverside Theater - Milwaukee, WI 
Sun Aug 23rd - Chicago Theater - Chicago, IL 
Tues Aug 25th - Temple Hoyne Buell Theater - Denver, CO 
Thur Aug 27th - San Jose Civic Auditorium - San Jose, CA 
Fri Aug 28th - The Joint - Las Vegas, NV 
Sat Aug 29th - The Greek Theater - Los Angeles, CA 


* - Additional Special Guests on the 8/1 Washington DC show will be Queensryche (a special one-off 5 band Progressive Nation bill for 1 night only!) 

SCALE THE SUMMIT: A 'DREAM' COME TRUE

The Houston-based, instrumental, progressive "adventure metal" band
SCALE THE SUMMIT, whose recently released Prosthetic debut "Carving
Desert Canyons" was hailed by Revolver as "a cinematic blast of
intricately melodic fretwork and pummeling percussion," have officially
been added to Dream Theater's "Progressive Nation" summer tour, which
kicks off July 24 in Miami.

"This is by far the best thing to ever happen to us," says guitarist
Chris Letchford. "We're all extremely excited to have been chosen to
take part in a tour with such high-caliber musicians. We've been fans
of Dream Theater since we were all kids just starting out on our
instruments, so this is most certainly a 'dream' come true!

"The best and shortest way," he continues, "to really describe how we
all feel and felt when we first got the call was, 'Holy shit!' I'm sure
thousands of you out there would definitely be able to relate! We're
all looking forward to getting out on the road with those guys. Mark
Progressive Nation '09 in your schedules, as it's definitely not one to
miss out on!"

Since the February release of "Carving Desert Canyons," SCALE THE SUMMIT
has toured with Protest The Hero and been featured in publications from
Guitar World to Alternative Press to their hometown Houston Chronicle,
one of America's 10 largest daily newspapers. The group, whose members'
average age is just 22, was formed in 2004 while they attended
Musicians Institute, a world-famous college for musicians located in
Los Angeles. Upon graduating, the band relocated to Letchford's home
state of Texas to record their self-released debut, Monument, which led
to a deal with Prosthetic Records in 2008.

Founded in 1998, the Los Angeles-based independent label Prosthetic
Records has released nearly 100 albums during its first decade that
cover practically every subgenre of metal. Highlights of the label's
catalog include Lamb of God's seminal debut New American Gospel and
their landmark follow-up As The Palaces Burn, several re-issues by
thrash icons Testament and the entire discography of All That Remains.
In recent years, Prosthetic has ventured into the world of progressive
metal; other notable virtuosic artists on the label include the French
"extreme progressive metal" band Gojira, the tech-death Canadian
quartet Beneath The Massacre and the instrumental progressive metal
group Animals As Leaders. For more information, visit
ProstheticRecords.com.


----------



## xtrustisyoursx

Man, I'm sooooo bummed about PoS, but I'm very pumped to see you guys.

I'm having such a dilemma right now as I try to congratulate you guys as I'm also just crushed about PoS when I tell people the news.


----------



## gunshow86de

Congrats, that should be a fun tour.

And why in God's name is it not coming to Houston? Or at least Austin?


----------



## cev

Huh, well I guess I'll be seeing you guys in August then 

Too bad they didn't pick up Unexpect for the North American tour though, I love that band.


----------



## leonardo7

For you and your band Chris, this is very good indeed.


----------



## guitarjitsumaster

I feel bad for the other bands but man thats crazy awesome for yall, and im with gunshow, whats with nothing in Texas. That sucks!


----------



## raisingfear101

Do you think you guys will play anything from Monument?


----------



## AySay

Congratulations man! I think you guys are perfect for progressive nation! You're gonna definitely expand your fan base A LOT.


----------



## poopyalligator

very awesome man. Congrats.


----------



## mikernaut

That's great news , congrats. Try to get some good epic pics on your tour. Maybe a pose down with that tiny guy Petrucci  .... Oh yeah make him play your Sherman too. See if he wants to switch over hahaha


----------



## Scar Symmetry

nice man congrats


----------



## distressed_romeo

Congratulations dude!


----------



## right_to_rage

Yeah I'll be seeing you guys in Toronto then, hearty congrats


----------



## Snorelax

Congtarz, I'll probably be seeing you guys in Chicago


----------



## rahul_mukerji

Hey Congrats !! 

I just read about this today !


----------



## jacksonplayer

Congratulations! I'll be seeing you guys in Maryland.


----------



## HighGain510

Congrats Chris, that's awesome news!


----------



## Triple7

Congratulations bro, I will definitely try and get to one of the NY shows. Still hooked on Carving Desert Canyons as well!


----------



## liamh

Oh my god dude, you have no idea how envious I am of you, well deserved though..
Shame you're not coming to England


----------



## Joeywilson

why no vancouver?

I red through that list like 5 times telling myself i just missed reading vancouver

someone please tell me that there is a typo or something!


----------



## Adam Of Angels

Congrats, bro! Maybe I'll catch the show and bullshit with ya or something


----------



## ChrisLetchford

Thanks a lot guys! Definitely pumped about it. 

I have no idea why those guys leave out Texas. I was definitely bummed, but how can I really be bummed about anything right now. Obviously you can't hit every city in one tour. 

My dad's flying out to 4 shows on this tour now, being that Dream Theater has been one of his favorite bands for years now and there are no Texas dates. I think he's freaking out more than I am, haha. 

So anyways... I'll definitely be out in about at the shows so hope to meet some of you dudes along the way!

Hope Mike can get my 2 other Shermans done in time for this tour, it would seem like this would be a prime opportunity for him to make it a priority.


----------



## bulb

Holy Shit! Thats amazing Chris!
I can only imagine how stoked you guys are about this tour, and i know you guys will fucking kill it!
Funny enough we will be in Toronto on the same day with Thrash and Burn, and since we go on early, we plan on going to the DT gig as soon as we load out haha, so maybe we will even get to catch your set too, at the very least it will be nice to run into you dudes and hang!
Either way im obviously really happy for you dudes (and really jealous as well too haha, cuz cmon its fucking DT!) so good luck man!!


----------



## yingmin

No Pain of Salvation? Fuck this.


----------



## renzoip

Man.... I really wanted to see POS. But still, congrats guys. I'm totally excited to see you!!


----------



## ilyti

That's crazy! Things are really happening for you guys, I'm happy about that. Congratulations. I just wish they'd taken Unexpect along with them. 

So... all the Swedes out of this tour? That doesn't seem right, there needs to be at least one Swedish band on PN.


----------



## Excalibur

You know what?

I'd rather see STS ANYDAY over PoS, and I'm a massive PoS fan.

(lol PoS).


----------



## Cadavuh

Once again progressive nation decides to skip over AZ . FUCK ALL YALL!


----------



## AvantGuardian

Congratulations man! This tour looks great. Too bad about Pain of Salvation - I would have loved to see them. I guess it doesn't matter either way because this tour isn't coming anywhere near Seattle. What's up with that, Dream Theater? I'd even be willing to drive to Vancouver or Portland but no dates in those cities either.


----------



## wannabguitarist

Going to see you guys in San Joe in August. I'm definitely stoked


----------



## right_to_rage

bulb said:


> Holy Shit! Thats amazing Chris!
> I can only imagine how stoked you guys are about this tour, and i know you guys will fucking kill it!
> Funny enough we will be in Toronto on the same day with Thrash and Burn, and since we go on early, we plan on going to the DT gig as soon as we load out haha, so maybe we will even get to catch your set too, at the very least it will be nice to run into you dudes and hang!
> Either way im obviously really happy for you dudes (and really jealous as well too haha, cuz cmon its fucking DT!) so good luck man!!



haha my friends and i were like "FUCK! We're gonna miss Periphery!". My drummer says he'd rather see you guys, and I agreed, but what if dream theater calls it quits, or jp hits hypershred and makes the band disappear forever. I rationalized "Periphery will be back to toronto more often then Dream Theater", but I guess we might be able to see both. Niceeeee


----------



## yingmin

AvantGuardian said:


> Congratulations man! This tour looks great. Too bad about Pain of Salvation - I would have loved to see them. I guess it doesn't matter either way because this tour isn't coming anywhere near Seattle. What's up with that, Dream Theater? I'd even be willing to drive to Vancouver or Portland but no dates in those cities either.


 Progressive Nation hit Seattle last year with Opeth, so I don't know why they aren't coming here now. It's just as well that they're not, I guess, because I'm just not excited about any of the bands that are going this year. Dream Theater was kind of cool, but I wouldn't go again just to see them.


----------



## Harry

Congrats man!


----------



## drmosh

really awesome, so glad for you guys!


----------



## MerlinTKD

Wow, way too cool! I see there's a date in Asheville, SO going to try and make that!!!


----------



## leandroab

lucky bastard!

congratulations and have fun!


----------



## gatesofcarnage

No STL dates


----------



## AvantGuardian

yingmin said:


> Progressive Nation hit Seattle last year with Opeth, so I don't know why they aren't coming here now. It's just as well that they're not, I guess, because I'm just not excited about any of the bands that are going this year. Dream Theater was kind of cool, but I wouldn't go again just to see them.


 
Yeah, I skipped it last year because it was at the horrible WaMu Theater. The acoustics in that concrete box are about the worst of any "venue" in Seattle. Not good when you're going to see a bunch of prog bands. Also, I agree that DT is not a big enough draw for me on their own. I love their music but they don't have a particularly engaging live show, particularly for a band with "theater" in the name.


----------



## Meldville

congrats!


----------



## Tybanez

Congrats on the gig!! Looking forward to seeing StS in Minneapolis!!


----------



## DevinShidaker

Congrats Chris, I saw this on lambgoat and was extremely stoked for you guys.


----------



## Colbear

Congrats dude. Can not wait for this show. See you in Orlando!


----------



## vampiregenocide

Congrats


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate

gatesofcarnage said:


> No STL dates



i feel your pain


----------



## ChrisLetchford

thanks a lot guys! 

definitely pumped about it.

I'll make sure to post pictures up when the tour starts, and I'll be doing another blog this time as well, but I'm sure this time there will be even more fun stuff to write about!


----------



## Drage

Stoked for this.


----------



## Prosthetic Rec

Greetings from Prosthetic Records, the label of Scale The Summit. As you can imagine, we're extremely excited that the band will have the chance to tour alongside Dream Theater this summer.

 I&#8217;ve seen a lot of positive feedback about the band on here, but for those of you who are not familiar with them, Scale The Summit is a progressive instrumental quartet from Houston whose latest album, "Carving Desert Canyons," came out earlier this year. Some of you might have seen the band featured in Guitar World, and perhaps some others of you caught them on tour with Protest The Hero this spring -- but chances are that most of you have never heard of 'em, much less heard their music. That's OK, we'll be happy to change that! 


 Most of you guys that are into progressive/metal would also probably dig the new Animals as Leaders-- whose virtuoso guitarist, Tosin Abasi, is currently touring North America on the Summer Slaughter tour as a fill-in for Born Of Osiris.

 You can check out our webshop (store.ProstheticRecords.com) for a couple of Scale The Summit CD/t-shirt bundles and deals on other stuff.
 You can also check out their myspace at: Scale The Summit (Tour w/ DREAM THEATER!) on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

 Sorry if you see this post on more than one forum, but we want to try to make sure as many people as possible have the opportunity to become familiar with Scale The Summit before you get to see them this summer. (Get there early!)
If you guys have any questions, let me know and I'll see what I can do to get them answered. I'm Mark at Prosthetic and I'll be on here all summer.







Here's a Guitar World lesson featuring Scale The Summit. They also briefly explain what tuning they use as well as what guitars (custom Sherman and a BFR JP7) for anyone who was wondering:






edit: Chris from STS is also on here to handle any questions you have!


----------



## gunshow86de

No need to advertise for Animals as Leaders or Scale the Summit. They are two of the most popular bands on these forums.

I don't know if you have any pull on tour dates, but I would love to see this tour come to Texas.


----------



## Shannon

Chris from STS has already posted about this....


----------



## gator99

So last night I was at the first show of the PN09 tour in Miami Beach, and I saw STS play - they were great and the crowd response was really good! Most of the guys I went to the concert with walked out of the show saying they thought STS was great and wanted to get a copy of the album. Everyone was also talking about Chris's Sherman 8 String guitar - that thing is more beautiful in person!

I spoke to both Travis and Chris, and they were very cool and down-to-earth. I am sure they were overwhelmed by the experience but I hope nothing but the best for these guys and I hope the rest of the tour goes even better than opening night. I only wish they had more time to play, but this is no doubt a great opportunity for exposure.

And, IMHO, Dream Theater were amazing - the best show/setlist from them in a while. Us here in South Florida usually get DT at the end of the tour when they are exhausted, so it was refreshing to see them at the beginning of the tour when they are fresh.

Regards,
Juan


----------



## renzoip

I was also there in Miami Beach at their show. Chris, you and the guys did amazing! Suck I got there a little late and did not catch the entire set. Still, you guys were my favorite band there bedside DT!


----------



## HammerAndSickle

I'm going next week to the MD date, can't wait to see you guys!


----------



## RawrItsRaptor

Going to tomorrow in Tampa  

Gonna be awesome.


----------



## Colbear

Caught you guys in Orlando last night. Phenomenal job; your band was so. damn. tight.

Dream Theater put on a good show as well. I think their setlist was something like ANTR, Prophets of War, Sacrificed Sons, Rite of Passage, Misunderstood, The Dance of Eternity, Take the Time, Count of Tuscany...probably missed one or two.

You guys and Zappa stole the show for me. Your music was so refreshing, hopefully you will get a ton of positive exposure from this. Good luck with the rest of the tour, but I doubt you guys need it haha.


----------



## JoshuaLogan

congratulations, nig. that's a big tour for you guys.


----------



## ivancic1al

man, no buffalo gig? why does albany always get the tour dates? hmm it's either drive 5 hrs to albany, or sit on the bridge for 5 hrs to go up to toronto...damn, might have to catch you guys next time around. any chance STS will do a headlining tour in the near future with more dates? hmm? the town ballroom in buffalo is nice!  haha. but seriouslty guys good luck with the tour. you guys are so lucky to be on a bill with DT. enjoy!


----------



## RawrItsRaptor

So I just got home from your show in Clearwater/Tampa and it was phenomenal.

I got there just when you guys started playing. You guys definitely seem the friendliest out of all the bands and when I met you guys at the meet-and-greet it was great. I don't remember the set list but, it was amazing. I only wished you played more since Zappa, DT, and Big Elf played for quite some time. Your mix seemed a little off though. As in, I heard a lot of drums and bass and not enough guitars. After the second song you started yelling to the sound tech "Up!" I don't know if you were talking about the levels of the guitars or the music in your ear buds but, either way it was pretty awesome. 

Next was Big Elf who I am mad I wasted my time seeing. They were some stoner hippy band stuck in the 70's. As soon as the singer/keyboardist got on stage with his top hat and cape like jacket somebody screamed, "Look it's the count!" which was a pretty good laugh but, their music was god awful.

Then Zappa Plays Zappa came on and they were amazing. The keyboardist/saxophonist/flutest(?)/singer was astonishing. She was great. At a time she had a soprano sax in her hand, an alto sax around her neck, and her hands on the keyboard. Then there was the percussionist who was crazy on the mallets. He played all the melodies the keyboardist did. The drummer was great and really held a nice beat well. Zappa was amazing. In one of his more diverse songs he changed the tunings of his guitar 3 times! It was awesome. He got the strangest sound out of his guitar. 

Finally, the long awaited Dream Theater came out. The set was unbelieveable. Lights galore, and a large projection screen on the center of the background with random movie clips, and film of the band playing the show you were watching. It was pretty incredible. Mike Portony was insane! At one point he was juggling his sticks and he must've been throwing them 15 ft into the air. John Petrucci was breathtaking. His wall of Mesas rocked the theater. His heavy riffing was awesome. They also had a good deal of jamming. The singer did not make many appearances on the stage actually. The only band the crowd stood up for the entire show was Dream Theater and after standing for about an hour and a half it gets tiring. 

Well I basically gave a short review of my experience


----------



## vontetzianos

cool stuff as usual


----------



## liamh

Scale the Summit are quickly arising to be one of my favourite bands, I wish they were coming to europe


----------



## SupaCoolMan2005

Are Opeth on this tour again like last year?.. Plus amazing looking show props to Scale the Summit on the success and that it continues


----------



## WillingWell

It's Scale the Summit + Bigelf + ZPZ + Dream Theater


----------



## st2012

Great stuff.


----------



## splinter8451

Sweet thanks for sharing this. 

I was at the DC show! They kicked major ass and talking to Chris afterwords was awesoem 

But not too many people were there for StS, all the lame-o's came after them and Bigelf to see Queensryche. Lots of camo wearing rednecks haha one dude was complaining about Queensryche playing before Zappa Plays Zappa saying it "wasn't right"  


 I coulda done without seeing Queensryche altogether


----------



## ChrisLetchford

splinter8451 said:


> Sweet thanks for sharing this.
> 
> I was at the DC show! They kicked major ass and talking to Chris afterwords was awesoem
> 
> But not too many people were there for StS, all the lame-o's came after them and Bigelf to see Queensryche. Lots of camo wearing rednecks haha one dude was complaining about Queensryche playing before Zappa Plays Zappa saying it "wasn't right"
> 
> 
> I coulda done without seeing Queensryche altogether



It may have seemed empty, but there were over 3,000 people when we played!

Glad you enjoyed the show as well!


----------



## mattofvengeance

Badass band! I'm still really pissed I missed them when they played in Dallas with Protest the Hero. I had to work, so I got there in the middle of Misery Signals' set


----------



## splinter8451

ChrisLetchford said:


> It may have seemed empty, but there were over 3,000 people when we played!
> 
> Glad you enjoyed the show as well!



Well dang that was a lot more then I woulda guessed. That is awesome then


----------



## Skylark

Awesome!

great perormance. Need a guitar? I d be there
Thanks for this one


----------



## vontetzianos

New vid uploaded a few hours ago:



...and is that the blue sherman 8 I spy at 0:25?


----------



## MFB

Yup, Chris got the blue Sherman at the CT show and I think has been using it since


----------



## Xiphos68

Cool video! Sick baby blue sherman 8 string.


----------



## thesimo

cool band

crowd were hardly enthused though


----------



## madoshek

Was wondering if anyone out there had picked up Scale the Summits tab book, or knew how much "7 string" action there actually was in the tabs. I personally only have 6 strings but would love to learn some of the lines I've heard these guys play. If anyone out theres got some info on it I'd appreciate it, also maybe what kind of stuff they play on the 7th/8 strings as well, i.e. lots of arpeggiation versus chording/powerchording, that kinda stuff.

Much thanks.


----------



## Fler

I have it, and use it quite a lot. It's all written out for dual 7 strings, but a fair bit of it is playable on a 6, perhaps with some rearranging and altering of notes into a higher octave. I have an 8 so it's not really a concern for me though. My only confusion with the book is the lack of key signatures, of all things...


----------



## RawrItsRaptor

Fler said:


> I have it, and use it quite a lot. It's all written out for dual 7 strings, but a fair bit of it is playable on a 6, perhaps with some rearranging and altering of notes into a higher octave. I have an 8 so it's not really a concern for me though. My only confusion with the book is the lack of key signatures, of all things...



Yes the lack of key signatures really bothered me. It seems as though it should be one of the top priorities when writing in standard notation.


----------



## EvolDerek

any chance you guys would know whats going on with them? I order a book a few weeks ago and still havent gotten it. does Letchford and crew ship they merch themselves?


----------



## RawrItsRaptor

No clue about that because I bought mine at a concert but, if you send Chris an email over at [email protected] they will likely respond. He has responded to me via that address.


----------



## gunshow86de

EvolDerek said:


> any chance you guys would know whats going on with them? I order a book a few weeks ago and still havent gotten it. does Letchford and crew ship they merch themselves?



Chris handles all the merchandise. Now that they finished the Prog Nation tour, I would expect to get your book in a few days.


----------



## ChrisLetchford

Hey guys. I run the store myself. Had a friend handle it while I was on Prog Nation. Most likely if you ordered something weeks ago, its definitely already been shipped out. I'll be home from Prog Nation Sunday morning so all remaining orders will be shipped that afternoon. Thanks for being patient!

As for the key signatures, they honestly change a ton throughout the song and figured no one would care if they were there or not. Did you guys have any questions on select parts? Feel free to email me:
[email protected] or [email protected]

And yeah, there is a ton of Travis' parts that I already wrote for him on a 6 string, as he just got his 7's a few months before we entered the studio. I wrote out a lot of my high G string to fit on the high E, so all you 7 string guys can play it all, but I'll be honest a few of them are crazy hard, haha. 

Feel free to email me any questions, don't have a lot of time to get on the boards these days!


----------



## ittoa666

His tone is killer.


----------



## gunshow86de

Oh that BFR is sexy. And Travis is a pretty good player, I guess.


----------



## Xiphos68

This is such a great vid. I hope they make some more.


----------



## goherpsNderp

absolutely amazing. he may not be playing super crazy fast or technical, but he's EXTREMELY disciplined and accurate. this is the kind of song i wish StS would release more of. the clean noodly stuff is cool, but i like hearing them get aggressive and release energy.

im also glad someone besides myself does the head nod thing on the emphasized beats while playing lol


----------



## Ricky_Gallows

goherpsNderp said:


> absolutely amazing. he may not be playing super crazy fast or technical, but he's EXTREMELY disciplined and accurate. this is the kind of song i wish StS would release more of. the clean noodly stuff is cool, but i like hearing them get aggressive and release energy.
> 
> im also glad someone besides myself does the head nod thing on the emphasized beats while playing lol



I agree very very clean

and don't worry, I noticed with my polyrhythms i nod on notes that I FEEL should be emphasized


----------



## Auyard

His transition into the first lead part was amazingly smooth.


----------



## goherpsNderp

i shouldn't have spoken so soon. i didn't even realize they had a new album out. sampled it on amazon tonight and it ROCKS. this will be MINE on pay day! 

thanks for posting OP!


----------



## ittoa666

goherpsNderp said:


> i shouldn't have spoken so soon. i didn't even realize they had a new album out. sampled it on amazon tonight and it ROCKS. this will be MINE on pay day!
> 
> thanks for posting OP!


----------



## mattofvengeance

That guitar is nothing short of impeccable. His playing is flawless as well, which only increases the already massive GAS I have for those JP7s.


----------



## CrushingAnvil

A bit too yellowcard for my tastes.


----------



## IAMLORDVADER

Awesome player, Awesome guitar, Awesome band


----------



## splinter8451

CrushingAnvil said:


> A bit too yellowcard for my tastes.



 ... okay. I must have missed when Yellowcard got good as shit at guitar and stopped using vocals in their songs. 

Seen them twice live, they are pretty much perfect live, everything sounds awesome. I'm glad Travis finally has a video up because he kicks just as much ass as Chris


----------



## gunshow86de

CrushingAnvil said:


> A bit too yellowcard for my tastes.


----------



## Thin_Ice_77

He's a good player, but the music really doesn't do much for me.


----------



## bulb

very cool!
perhaps cooler is that i think we have found Paul Ortiz (aka Chimpspanner's) Doppelganger haha!


----------



## QuambaFu

Except Travis probably speaks proper English.


----------



## Joel

Nice guitar, nice tone and nice playing


----------



## Deathbringer769

Is it just me or does the rosewood board on the bfr almost look ebony here?


----------



## ChrisLetchford

thought you guys would like to check this out.


----------



## mattofvengeance

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ge...379-travis-from-scale-the-summit-playing.html


----------



## gunshow86de

I guess Travis didn't give you the heads up that he was posting that.


----------



## larry

'age of the tide'
and 'city in the sky' are my favorite jams.

perhaps a follow up vid of 'city in the sky' featuring chris'
sky blue sherman??

maybe??


----------



## ChrisLetchford

oops. didnt see that. thats not travis though. 

pretty sure we are going to be doing videos for all the songs. 

I plan to do one with my blue bomber, natural 7 sherman and the artinger 8 string.


----------



## gunshow86de

QuambaFu said:


> Except Travis probably speaks proper English.


----------



## gunshow86de

ChrisLetchford said:


> oops. didnt see that. thats not travis though.
> 
> pretty sure we are going to be doing videos for all the songs.
> 
> I plan to do one with my blue bomber, natural 7 sherman and the artinger 8 string.



Glad I'm subscribed to your YouTube then. 

I think you guys should do the videos together, like the Guitar World lesson. That way we could see how the two guitar parts play off each other.


----------



## larry

good call!


----------



## CrushingAnvil

splinter8451 said:


> ... okay. I must have missed when Yellowcard got good as shit at guitar and stopped using vocals in their songs.
> 
> Seen them twice live, they are pretty much perfect live, everything sounds awesome. I'm glad Travis finally has a video up because he kicks just as much ass as Chris



No, of course the musicianship is better, I'm mature enough to admit that (...it isn't hard since I'm not a die-hard fan of Yellowcard).

But the vibe is very much the same to me. Minus the Violins.


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Thin_Ice_77 said:


> He's a good player, but the music really doesn't do much for me.



Ditto, It was kind of repeatitive [but that could be due to a lack of vocals?]


----------



## ittoa666

gunshow86de said:


> I guess Travis didn't give you the heads up that he was posting that.



I got on youtube and it was under my subscribe list. I guess I got on basically as soon as it was posted.


----------



## gunshow86de

^
Yeah, I got the subscription update last night too, but you had already posted it.


----------



## Leon

Nice pants


----------



## Izebecool

Scale the Summit


----------



## ChrisLetchford

CrushingAnvil said:


> Ditto, It was kind of repeatitive [but that could be due to a lack of vocals?]



we don't revisit any riffs, melodies, or solos in this song... little confused on where you get "repetitive". our songs are not structured anywhere close to verse chorus versus, etc... 

I have to say its quite weird to read that comment on a guitar player forum. I could understand if it was coming from someone who didn't play an instrument or understand music though. 

anyways....


thanks for checking it out guys. 

next up, I will be doing a video of myself playing "Glacial Planet" on one of my 8 strings and then I think "Sargasso Sea" with me and Travis.


----------



## splinter8451

ChrisLetchford said:


> we don't revisit any riffs, melodies, or solos in this song... little confused on where you get "repetitive". our songs are not structured anywhere close to verse chorus versus, etc...
> 
> I have to say its quite weird to read that comment on a guitar player forum. I could understand if it was coming from someone who didn't play an instrument or understand music though.
> 
> anyways....
> 
> 
> thanks for checking it out guys.
> 
> next up, I will be doing a video of myself playing "Glacial Planet" on one of my 8 strings and then I think "Sargasso Sea" with me and Travis.



 Pwnt. 

And yes do Glacial Planet, that is probably my all time favorite song by you guys. 

You guys working on any new material?


----------



## CrushingAnvil

ChrisLetchford said:


> we don't revisit any riffs, melodies, or solos in this song... little confused on where you get "repetitive". our songs are not structured anywhere close to verse chorus versus, etc...
> 
> I have to say its quite weird to read that comment on a guitar player forum. I could understand if it was coming from someone who didn't play an instrument or understand music though.
> 
> anyways....
> 
> 
> thanks for checking it out guys.
> 
> next up, I will be doing a video of myself playing "Glacial Planet" on one of my 8 strings and then I think "Sargasso Sea" with me and Travis.



No, but the motif was quite the same. 

I wasn't discrediting you guys at all...

I think you guys are definitely innovative.

...Just giving a bit of feedback since I thought I was allowed to do that, I didn't expect anyone (even a band member themselves) to get defensive about it.

I come from a completely different side of the metal genre, although my comment wasn't really helpful, and probably shouldn't have been posted, I know I'd like to know your opinion on something I had posted. 

It's only fair.


----------



## ChrisLetchford

CrushingAnvil said:


> No, but the motif was quite the same.
> 
> I wasn't discrediting you guys at all...
> 
> I think you guys are definitely innovative.
> 
> ...Just giving a bit of feedback since I thought I was allowed to do that, I didn't expect anyone (even a band member themselves) to get defensive about it.
> 
> I come from a completely different side of the metal genre, although my comment wasn't really helpful, and probably shouldn't have been posted, I know I'd like to know your opinion on something I had posted.
> 
> It's only fair.



yeah no worries man, no one is angry here. Just as you are allowed to leave feedback, I can leave feedback on your feedback, haha. feedback is feedback, but not if its literally wrong. 

it would be like someone saying "its the same rhythm the entire time".... when its clearly not.


----------



## ChrisLetchford

splinter8451 said:


> You guys working on any new material?



yes sir! we're almost finished with the core writing stage, then we'll go back and rework parts, edit, make changes, write a few solos, etc...


----------



## Randy

Just an aside, don't fuck with Chris Letchford because he's HUGE.


----------



## gunshow86de

Slightly OT:

Chris, what guitar is this?


----------



## RideFour15

I love the stealthy as hell pickup switching at 2:32


----------



## MFB

gunshow86de said:


> Slightly OT:
> 
> Chris, what guitar is this?



Believe thats one he built himself


----------



## ChrisLetchford

MFB said:


> Believe thats one he built himself



No, thankfully I didn't make that one. It's a 1993 Custom Conklin Tele 8 String. The second 8 string they made.

Looked phenomenal. 
Played phenomenal. 
Sounded like crap. 

I'll be the first to stand by anyone who says that pickups make up 95% of the tone for any guitar (because it really does, acoustic guitars not included of course), but in this rare case, not at all. I tried all sorts of combos and ideas for this guitar as far as the electronics went. The outcome was the same. The main body wood on this guitar is Lacewood (and then walnut/maple/purple heart melted top, maple fingerboard, maple/zebra wood neck - all very dense woods).... probably just the piece for this individual guitar, but even unplugged it had zero sustain and volume acoustically. It was a huge bummer when that guitar played so well! I tried to make it work.


----------



## Bekanor

You guys make me want to start an instrumental project.


----------



## harvested

RideFour15 said:


> I love the stealthy as hell pickup switching at 2:32



yeah, I've noticed that also.. 
very good and very clean player...

shame on me that I've heard about these guys only today...
I'll go more into their music


----------



## Shawn

Cool vid, love that guitar and his playing is very interesting and his tone is great. 

Oh and City Of The Sky is also the name of one of my tunes that I released on my first solo cd back in 2006.


----------



## Randy

ChrisLetchford said:


> No, thankfully I didn't make that one. It's a 1993 Custom Conklin Tele 8 String. The second 8 string they made.
> 
> Looked phenomenal.
> Played phenomenal.
> Sounded like crap.
> 
> I'll be the first to stand by anyone who says that pickups make up 95% of the tone for any guitar (because it really does, acoustic guitars not included of course), but in this rare case, not at all. I tried all sorts of combos and ideas for this guitar as far as the electronics went. The outcome was the same. The main body wood on this guitar is Lacewood (and then walnut/maple/purple heart melted top, maple fingerboard, maple/zebra wood neck - all very dense woods).... probably just the piece for this individual guitar, but even unplugged it had zero sustain and volume acoustically. It was a huge bummer when that guitar played so well! I tried to make it work.



Did you end up selling it and if so, how much for?


----------



## ChrisLetchford

Randy said:


> Did you end up selling it and if so, how much for?




Yeah I sold it. For a lot.


----------



## Randy

I had a feeling that was the case.


----------



## MFB

ChrisLetchford said:


> No, thankfully I didn't make that one. It's a 1993 Custom Conklin Tele 8 String. The second 8 string they made.
> 
> Looked phenomenal.
> Played phenomenal.
> Sounded like crap.
> 
> I'll be the first to stand by anyone who says that pickups make up 95% of the tone for any guitar (because it really does, acoustic guitars not included of course), but in this rare case, not at all. I tried all sorts of combos and ideas for this guitar as far as the electronics went. The outcome was the same. The main body wood on this guitar is Lacewood (and then walnut/maple/purple heart melted top, maple fingerboard, maple/zebra wood neck - all very dense woods).... probably just the piece for this individual guitar, but even unplugged it had zero sustain and volume acoustically. It was a huge bummer when that guitar played so well! I tried to make it work.



Aw, that stinks 

Just did a quick check, I was confusing that giant beast for the Tele that you had built from scratch but apparently that ones a six-string and has an awesome quilt to it.


----------



## heavy7-665

I used the search but notta. Explain.


----------



## PnKnG

Nice piece of bodywood.
Looks really wide, looks like it at least a 9 or 10 string.


----------



## mattofvengeance

Perhaps a 10 string? Where did you find this?


----------



## IAMLORDVADER

+1 gotta be a ten string from the size of it


----------



## thesimo

i seen bulb posting this picture on the periphery facebook


----------



## josh pelican

fuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Esp Griffyn

Looks more like it's gonna be something ridiculous like an 11 or 12 string.


----------



## josh pelican

Obviously it's going to be a bass. Come on now.


----------



## liamh

josh pelican said:


> Obviously it's going to be a boat hull. Come on now.


 Fixed


----------



## vampiregenocide

Well its going to be damned sexy and have more strings than God intended thats for sure.


----------



## Randy

Considering how sharp the angles are inside of the cutaways, I'm going to guess that the finished neck is going to be significantly smaller than that.


----------



## Anton

Looks like it's gonna be 10-12 string, is that a Mike Sherman one?


----------



## heavy7-665

He posted it on facebook.


----------



## josh pelican

Randy said:


> Considering how sharp the angles are inside of the cutaways, I'm going to guess that this is what sunk the titanic.



Fixed.


----------



## Xiphos68

Chris (last show of BTBAM tour) told me that Mike was building him two more guitars and one of them was an 8 string and I forget what the other one was.


----------



## Brendan G

I'm just going to leave this here . . . Anyone care to tell me WTF is going on in here? (Sherman?)


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Mike Sherman said:


> That's not Letchford's. It's an 8 string for Danny Thrasher who was showing it to Letchford on his FB page. Chris has two 7 strings in process, one trans purple and one trans green.
> I spoke with Chris this afternoon and Travis (STS' other guitarist) wants a 7 as well.


----------



## Xiphos68

My mistake then. I thought he said a another 8 string was being built.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

It's an 8.


----------



## gunshow86de

I was gonna wait for Chris to post it, but he hasn't logged on since Jan. 11. 

So...... Scale the Summit pre-orders are available now for their new album "The Collective." Release date is March 3.



(they're at the bottom of the page)
Scale The Summit - BANDS - English


Just noticed they are American Apparel shirts (who I suspect only use children's sizes), so I'm gonna need a 2XL but they only have XL. Damnit guys, why can't you appease large people?? 

I'm also glad it isn't Merchconnect. Prosthetic is actually going to start shipping the pre-orders "beginning Feb. 22" so that people have them when the album is released. Imagine that?


----------



## asher

Win!


----------



## baboisking

Hell yeah.


----------



## ChrisLetchford

Hey man, thanks for posting this! Yes, been swamped getting ready for the release of the record and our tour in March/April with Periphery and Fair To Midland. I'm rebuilding my live rig, switching to a bunch of new stuff. Im sure someone posted the dates already, I haven't checked yet though. 

We'll be posting the first studio video update this week. I'll make sure to get on here and post it. So keep an eye out!


----------



## ROAR

This album better not lose the whole "Earth"
element to their music.
And there best be a tab book Chris!
Can't wait to see you guys with Periphery in April.
Such a good show last January in Nashville.


----------



## JoeyBTL

Any songs being released soon?


----------



## Dark_Matter

JoeyBTL said:


> Any songs being released soon?



I wonder the same thing.

Than again, it IS only 2 months away, so it won't be too much of a wait...I think i'll be able to handle it.


----------



## JoeyBTL

Dark_Matter said:


> I wonder the same thing.
> 
> Than again, it IS only 2 months away, so it won't be too much of a wait...I think i'll be able to handle it.



True, but the human abstracts album is set to release towards the end of march, and they already have 2 songs out. STS couuuuld give us something


----------



## TXDeathMetal

I've recently gotten into STS so this is really cool to hear that they have new material on the way.


----------



## JamesM

gunshow86de said:


> I was gonna wait for Chris to post it, but he hasn't logged on since Jan. 11.
> 
> So...... Scale the Summit pre-orders are available now for their new album "The Collective." Release date is March 3.
> 
> 
> 
> (they're at the bottom of the page)
> Scale The Summit - BANDS - English
> 
> 
> Just noticed they are American Apparel shirts (who I suspect only use children's sizes), so I'm gonna need a 2XL but they only have XL. Damnit guys, why can't you appease large people??
> 
> I'm also glad it isn't Merchconnect. Prosthetic is actually going to start shipping the pre-orders "beginning Feb. 20" so that people have them when the album is released. Imagine that?



With American Apparel, just go up a single size. So I guess if you are an XL, you could always get one and show off the "gunshow." I mean, that's how everyone seems to wear American Apparel anyway.


----------



## ChrisLetchford

Here is our first studio update for our next album "The Collective". Pre-orders are also up now in case you want to pick up the cd or cd/shirt package. Hope you guys dig it. 

"The Collective" Pre-Order Link


----------



## nojyeloot

yeeeeeeees....thanks for posting Chris


2 questions:

using the AFX for the tone? if so, which model?
pups used in that custom?


----------



## splinter8451

Damn... sounding good. I need some moneys so I can preorder this jam.


----------



## diatron5

Sounds awesome, I really enjoyed the past two releases!


----------



## adrock

awesome! very excited for this, and i love mark and jasons work over there at audiohammer.

are you guys using that toft atb board i saw at the beginning of the video?


----------



## teqnick

Pumped for this. Doing the whole preorder package thingy, as well as picking up various items from the online store


----------



## Triple7

sounds like it's gonna be awesome!


----------



## TXDeathMetal

Sounding good!


----------



## Cyntex

Awesome!


----------



## Signs Project

Awesome!


----------



## Customisbetter

I'm excited for the 1st!


----------



## gunshow86de

Very excited for the new record. 

And using an Axe-FX now? I remember Travis had his ENGL rig on CL a few months back, I guess now I know why.


----------



## gunshow86de

nojyeloot said:


> 2 questions:
> 
> using the AFX for the tone? if so, which model?
> pups used in that custom?


----------



## Severance

So much awesome shits coming out in march omg brain overload.


----------



## ROAR

Every time Chris posts a link I'm afraid it'll be
just him in some mislabeled NSFW video.
AND IT ALWAYS IS.

I'm pre-ordering this instantly.


----------



## BIGRIGG

Great news. Thanks for the vid. First albums are amazing. Can't wait. check these guys out if you don't know them already!!!


----------



## The Hollow Man

Preordered.


----------



## skeeballcore

Pre-ordered and bought a ticket for the tour coming through my neck of the woods. Can't wait.


----------



## ToniS

Do. Want. 

Can't wait Chris!


----------



## LamaSabachthani

Although I may be asking a tremendously amateur-ish question, as you guys are in Houston:

Are you playing any shows soon locally?


----------



## gunshow86de

LamaSabachthani said:


> Although I may be asking a tremendously amateur-ish question, as you guys are in Houston:
> 
> Are you playing any shows soon locally?



3/3/11 at Warehouse Live

http://scalethesummit.com/shows.html

Don't feel amatuerish, I've been listening to them since Monument and I've yet to see them live. And since I'll be back working in Missouri by March, I'll be waiting a little longer.


----------



## LamaSabachthani

sweeeeet


----------



## Jango

I think the Madison date is going to be my birthday present this year!


----------



## ChrisLetchford

hey guys, thanks for all the compliments, much appreciated!

its the axe fx ultra model. Sherman Custom 7, Lundgren Pickups. 

The amps we used on the record besides the Fractal were, Bogner Uber (riffs), Marshall JCM 800 (modded, used it for all the leads), EVHIII (surprisingly sounded damn good, used it on some of the dirtier rhythm's), and for cleans we actually went direct through pro tools, with pro tools reverb, chorus and delay.


----------



## ralphy1976

i like how the hairband thiingy has evolved into a full blown wrapping towel thingy...next a guitar used to held a bigger thingy together?? 

joke aside, awesome playing as usual, really looking forward to your new EP. good luck

EDIT : i also like the McD sponsorship!!!!


----------



## leonardo7

Darnit you just had to make my Sherman GAS come back. Mike has been working on mine since Feb '09. Thats two years! I cant wait to get mine. I have dreams about it. Looking forward to this album too!


----------



## darren

Awesome stuff, Chris! Looking forward to seeing you guys in Toronto in March!


----------



## ThePinealGland

ChrisLetchford said:


> EVHIII (surprisingly sounded damn good, used it on some of the dirtier rhythm's)



That shouldn't be surprising. It's been all over a ton of metal records over the last year or two and praised by a ton of producers.


----------



## CynicEidolon

Is it just me or does "Mark" look like Adam Jones? Heh.


----------



## CFB

Will there be a new tab book, and can I order the new album and the technique book at the same time? new album isn't in the store at sts.com


----------



## The Reverend

You guys are one of my main inspirations when it comes to playing guitar. I've seen you play here in Houston so many times, I'm surprised y'all don't recognize me!


----------



## asher

Preordered!


----------



## Stealth7

I'm just checking these guys out for the first time and


----------



## ivancic1al

Damn, matching Shermans.  No more 8s with a high G/A eh Chris? Can't wait for the new album, and might try and sneak up to the Toronto show and check you guys out live.


----------



## Jake Boyce

Awesome, can't wait!


----------



## TreWatson

MetalSucks » Blog Archive » WORLD PREMIERE: A ONE-TRACK SNEAK PEAK OF SCALE THE SUMMIT&#8217;S THE COLLECTIVE

again, today is too awesome with all the music flying everywhere.


----------



## FretWizard88

I really enjoyed how it started out. There are some really exotic leads that caught my attention as well. This album already has me geeking out.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Really nice, much 'darker' than previous material.


----------



## asher

Awesome!


----------



## gunshow86de

Why do I have to be at work? Can't wait to get home and have a listen.


----------



## JeffFromMtl

Amazing. IMO, much better than anything else they've released thus far. I'm stoked as hell for this album!


----------



## asher

JeffFromMtl said:


> Amazing. IMO, much better than anything else they've released thus far. I'm stoked as hell for this album!



I think I'd agree with that. Or at least, more complex, or.. something. For the most part (excepting Age of the Tides and City in the Sky) I basically listened StS' two releases to death. If this is indication, I don't think that'll happen the same way this time


----------



## gunshow86de

asher said:


> For the most part (excepting Age of the Tides and City in the Sky) I basically listened StS' two releases to death. If this is indication, I don't think that'll happen the same way this time





Check your syntax. Not really sure what you are trying to say.


----------



## Opion

I think he means he basically wore out all of StS's old material, and if this is representative of how The Collective will sound like, then it won't get old to him anytime soon...which I agree with most definitely, aside from the listening to death part. Hah.


----------



## Lukifer

This is my first listen of StS and I like it alot. Wish I would have found this band out earlier!


----------



## Customisbetter

Epic as usual.


----------



## DANiMALxMD

is this a Suecof mix?


----------



## ChrisLetchford

thanks for posting this!

glad you guys are digging it!

and its Mark Lewis mix, he did the entire record. Him and Jason are "the" Audio Hammer guys.


----------



## asher

Opion said:


> I think he means he basically wore out all of StS's old material, and if this is representative of how The Collective will sound like, then it won't get old to him anytime soon...which I agree with most definitely, aside from the listening to death part. Hah.



Yep. I guess I got a little long-winded.


----------



## Randy

I am in LOVE!


----------



## teqnick

First release of this year that i'm really really looking forward to.


----------



## CFB

Different then CDC for sure. Not sure what to think yet with only one listen. I'm at least glad that it's not more of the same. This album will be cool.


----------



## willow

Very different. The beginning reminds me of Chimp Spanner. I'm feeling it, looking forward to the album.


----------



## gunshow86de

I love it! 

And that's twice now I've seen a comment on MS about them sounding like Animals as Leaders. Really??? They sound very distinct from one another.


----------



## Polythoral

So goooood, only thing I miss is some of the expected riffs, rather than lots of rhythmic parts and solos. I'm sure there'll be plenty around the rest of the album, still a fantastic direction in it's own way.


----------



## thrashcomics

i really really like it


----------



## Variant

Noice!


----------



## Skyblue

Awesome! really liked it... can't wait for the album :]


----------



## Dimensions

beautiful leads.
beautiful everything.

i love these guys.


----------



## st2012

Sounds great, I'm a huge STS fan.


----------



## CynicEidolon

I don't usually post the "I love it" things... But,.... I FUCKING LOVE IT!


----------



## scherzo1928

Good stuff.... Gooooood stuff.


----------



## FretWizard88

Video Premiere: Scale the Summit - Guitar World

Pretty dark and melodic stuff! Can't wait for the new album!


----------



## metal_sam14

Sounds pretty damn sweet


----------



## gunshow86de

Not to spoil your fun, but REPOST!!!

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ge...0-scale-summit-studio-update-1-check-out.html

Use this format to search before making a thread;

Let me google that for you


----------



## FretWizard88

No this is a different post.

Yes there was that video, but this is just guitars. That and they preview a few more songs.


----------



## gunshow86de

FretWizard88 said:


> No this is a different post.
> 
> Yes there was that video, but this is just guitars. That and they preview a few more songs.



I see. My apologies. It seemed like the same video in the beginning to me, should have watched the entire video.


----------



## Steve08

Good lord that very first picked run in the video was FLAWLESS!


----------



## ChrisLetchford

Thanks for posting this dude! Glad you guys are enjoying the new stuff!



Steve08 said:


> Good lord that very first picked run in the video was FLAWLESS!



thanks a lot man!


----------



## FretWizard88

No problem Chris. I can't wait for you to put the tab book out for this.


----------



## leandroab

Can't wait. Shit it boss..


----------



## asher

"I have regular old dirty metal hair"


----------



## Steve08

ChrisLetchford said:


> Thanks for posting this dude! Glad you guys are enjoying the new stuff!
> 
> 
> 
> thanks a lot man!


No problem dude, I wasn't aware you were a member of SS.org! A friend of mine (Shawn) is actually a student of yours.


----------



## chrisrivas1

going to the houston show w periphery on the 3rd! guess i need to buy a ticket soon.


----------



## goherpsNderp

....damn....DAMN...DAAAYUMMM!!!!

i literally have a 2 gallon water jug i'm filling with change to save up for lessons with chris. hopefully he'll be free by the time i can carve out some time. glad i live in houston.

(and yes, i'm cashing out the change before hand)


----------



## TXDeathMetal

This sounds so good, I am excite!


----------



## Polythoral

New Scale The Summit song streaming on their labels store. Lovin' itttt. 

Prosthetic Records Official Online Store


----------



## ChrisLetchford

Hey guys, our record label just released another brand new song from our new album "The Collective", which hits stores on March 1st. The new song is called "Gallows" and can be heard HERE. They also have "Whales" posted on their webstore as well, which was released about a week ago. Hope you guys dig the new stuff!


----------



## heavy7-665

Listening now.


----------



## Vicissitude27

AHHHHHH YEEEEEEAAAAHHHHHHH


----------



## Polythoral

Damn you Chris! I'm not sure how the rules work when the musician themselves makes a second topic on something posted before, I think you just may implode the universe.

Also, you get two replies in 2 minutes when mine just sits there. =(

(Love the song. Clean section + solo is phenomenal, and the bass at 3:44. Dear god man.)


----------



## Encephalon5

Whoa.... Goddamn! You guys have a weird level of maturity on this shit. It's pretty killer.


----------



## butcheredatbirt

Oh my god Chris this is fantastic! Once again you guys prove that your grasp on music and your respected instruments is extremely advanced. Truly beautiful music, cannot wait to get paid this friday so i can preorder the cd/shirt deal!

You are hands down one of my favorite musicians to this day. Keep up the fantastic work!


----------



## JeffFromMtl

I loved "Whales" and I'm loving this track too. Can't wait to hear the album in full!


----------



## gunshow86de

Yea!!!!! Can't wait for new album (and possible tab-book)!


----------



## Customisbetter

Just as sick as the last tune. Can't wait to get my hands on this record.


----------



## asmegin_slayer

I'm getting a huge boner listening to gallows! Very nice!


----------



## gunshow86de

asmegin_slayer said:


> I'm getting a huge boner listening to gallows! Very nice!



All you guys getting boners and jizzing over music and guitars really need to see a psychiatrist. That's not normal. Probably something to do with your mothers.


----------



## asmegin_slayer

gunshow86de said:


> All you guys getting boners and jizzing over music and guitars really need to see a psychiatrist. That's not normal. Probably something to do with your mothers.



Oh my fellow Texan, there is absolutely nothing wrong with us. We just love this shit too much! Its about LOVE damnit!


----------



## Triple7

This record is going to be freakin awesome! Loving the vibe the tunes are giving off so far.


----------



## drmosh

that is really damn good. Love the production too


----------



## ROAR

I cannot wait for this album.


----------



## NickB11

Badass...this album is gonna be awesome


----------



## ChrisLetchford

Polythoral said:


> Damn you Chris! I'm not sure how the rules work when the musician themselves makes a second topic on something posted before, I think you just may implode the universe.
> 
> Also, you get two replies in 2 minutes when mine just sits there. =(
> 
> (Love the song. Clean section + solo is phenomenal, and the bass at 3:44. Dear god man.)



haha, sorry dude. I even searched, I guess I overlooked it. thanks for posting it though!

and thanks for all the compliments guys, glad to hear you all are really enjoying!


----------



## Dark_Matter

It's the audio equivalent of heaven...


----------



## darren

Wow... so amazing on so many levels... writing, playing, production, mixing... it's all fantastic.

Can't wait to see you guys in Toronto on March 29th!


----------



## ScottyB724

So awesome.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Thread should be titled.

"New Scale the Summit Song Gallows now kicking Your Ass"


----------



## CynicEidolon

This is what I wished the first album was. Don't get me wrong, I liked the first one but, this seems way more "mature" if you will. I F*CKING love it!  Just got a new big fan. (I heard the other track from "Whales" too. Can't wait for the album.)


----------



## gunshow86de

Got my pre-order in the mail yesterday; autographed and everything. 

I'm loving the new album.

It's also nice for a pre-order to actually be a pre-order, as opposed to pre-ordering and then having it ship out the day after the retail release (looking at you MerchConnect).


----------



## KoenDercksen

Just ordered this! Overseas shipment.. Is going to take some time I guess


----------



## asher

gunshow86de said:


> Got my pre-order in the mail yesterday; autographed and everything.
> 
> I'm loving the new album.
> 
> It's also nice for a pre-order to actually be a pre-order, as opposed to pre-ordering and then having it ship out the day after the retail release (looking at you MerchConnect).



Awesome, I should be seeing mine real soon then


----------



## Lukifer

Shit I just saw this thread! O well I am close enough now I can just pick it up when it releases!!!


----------



## gunshow86de

Oh yeah, and the STS/Periphery/Fair to Midland kicks off in Houston this Thursday. Now to find someone to go with...............


----------



## cerfew

Not sure if y'all like this band, or even know them, but they are pretty sweet. Scale the Summit. Check them out. 

Anyways, point is, March 14 my band is playing a show with them.


----------



## KoenDercksen

I think about this whole forum is into them! Several threads on 'em as well, they've got a new album coming out in a few days as well


----------



## cerfew

Yeah, heh. They're playing in Redding, California, and my band is opening the gig. Should be pretty sweet. I'm stoked.


----------



## The Reverend

Lucky for me, I live in their hometown. I'm seeing them this Thursday along with Periphery


----------



## timbaline

I ordered my album on Friday,and I just got it today. I'm almost done listening through it. IT'S GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!! I need to listen to it at least 500 more times just to feel satisfied with the beauty of the new album.


----------



## FretWizard88

pre-ordered it last week and got it last Friday. Scale the Summit pretty much melted my mind with the sheer beauty of this album!


----------



## asher

Arrived today.


omnomnomnomnom!


----------



## The Reverend

gunshow86de said:


> Oh yeah, and the STS/Periphery/Fair to Midland kicks off in Houston this Thursday. Now to find someone to go with...............



I'll be there .


----------



## AK DRAGON

Downloading from iTunes now.


----------



## Cyntex

Pre-ordered overseas, now just waiting for the mailman


----------



## gunshow86de

The tab book for the Collective is out now too!!!!

Scale The Summit &mdash; Home

I bought mine as soon as I got the email (on the toilet at work ).

So ready to finally see these guys on Thursday.


----------



## Cyntex

Dammit, if they had put the tabbook up just 3 days earlier, because I ordered the CDC tabbook and 2 posters in order to justify the shipping costs.


----------



## gunshow86de

The Reverend said:


> I'll be there .



Cool, I'll be the large white guy.


----------



## Customisbetter

Gonna rock the shit out of that T shirt.


----------



## baboisking

Amazing album! My buddy got the signed pre-order, I am severely jealous.


----------



## Cyntex

Got my copy today, listening to it right now. The tee fits like a glove  (not really like a glove more like a shirt that fits me ) my buddy really likes the deisgn and so do I.


----------



## KoenDercksen

This album, I finally got it in the mail yesterday. I have to say it's beautiful


----------



## technomancer

Been listening to this a lot recently, definitely their best release to day


----------



## slackerpo

technomancer said:


> Been listening to this a lot recently, definitely their best release to day



the album is very very good, instant top 5 metal albums of the year. my fav so far in the instrumental category so far.


----------



## adrock

there was a few comments in the pre-order thread, but i can't believe there's not a thread for this amazing album yet. if it needs to be merged with another thread or something, feel free to mods...

but yes, this album is FUCKING AMAZING! i just can't stop listening to it. all of the glorious "happy" riffs are still there, but there's a new "dark" feel to it at times that was missing in their previous albums, so there's a new contrast that i feel is imperative to a perfect album. so many sweet riffs and solos. and the guitar tones are absolutely beautiful. solid drum performance. tasty bass licks. i'm completely in love with everything about this album. i really don't see any other prog/metal album this year touching it. and definitely their best album to date.

let us bow to them....


----------



## slackerpo

i would stick to the preorders thread...but yeah the album is a top 5 of the year fo sho. great album man.


----------



## technomancer

Eh I see no problem with this thread (as long as people don't keep bumping the preorder thread) 

Yeah, the new album is fantastic, the writing is WAY beyond their earlier stuff IMHO


----------



## musikizlife

I loved carving desert canyons, but i also had a long time to fall in love. I've had the collective for like 2 weeks and im already in love with it. The songs really have their own identities and they've opened up to new possibilities that weren't explored in the previous record


----------



## TXDeathMetal

This album is great start to finish and as the OP said, it's full of tasty riffs and solos and is holding a definite spot in my top albums of the year list so far, I even ordered the tab book for the album from Scale The Summit's webstore.


----------



## gunshow86de

I love the album, they've noticeably matured from Monument to CDC to the Collective. I now have all 3 books Chris/STS have offered. I have 2 or 3 shirts too, but they keep making the new ones on American Apparel shirts now. Big people don't like fitted shirts Chris.


----------



## TXDeathMetal

I guess another question to ask is who is going to see them on the tour with Periphery and Fair To Midland? I know I am.


----------



## musikizlife

ill be going either April 3rd or 6th! 
soo psyched, itll be my second time seeing StS and my third seeing Periphery, never heard of FtM before this tour came out. I dig them alot


----------



## gunshow86de

^

I _was_ going to, but there was a last minute cancellation from FTM. They're coming back in April though, minus Periphery. It's a little bittersweet, but that means STS gets to play a longer set.


----------



## TXDeathMetal

I'm going to see them in Little Rock on April 13th, I'm excited as it will be my first time to see STS and my 2nd for Periphery and I'm not familiar with this Fair To Midland.


----------



## asher

gunshow86de said:


> ^
> 
> I _was_ going to, but there was a last minute cancellation from FTM. They're coming back in April though, minus Periphery. It's a little bittersweet, but that means STS gets to play a longer set.



Wait, what?

I was going to go see them April 7th in DC. Does that mean that'll be a no-Periphery show? They're a whole half the reason I was gonna go...


----------



## gunshow86de

asher said:


> Wait, what?
> 
> I was going to go see them April 7th in DC. Does that mean that'll be a no-Periphery show? They're a whole half the reason I was gonna go...



Oh no, I think they are all 3 on the tour now. One of the members of FTM had to have some emergency surgery that would sideline him for 2-3 weeks.

Periphery actually played a free house show instead, since they were already in Houston and wouldn't be able to play the rescheduled show.


----------



## asher

gunshow86de said:


> Oh no, I think they are all 3 on the tour now. One of the members of FTM had to have some emergency surgery that would sideline him for 2-3 weeks.
> 
> Periphery actually played a free house show instead, since they were already in Houston and wouldn't be able to play the rescheduled show.



Ahhh. I hope that'll all go well. I should look into FtM at some point before I go, too


----------



## Wiz

Saw you guys in Seattle a week or two ago. Wasn't familiar with the work of the band, so I wasn't expecting much, but you made a great impression even on someone who hadn't listened any of your songs beforehand.

Been listening to The Collective ever since (found on Zune store!), it's absolutely brilliant. Hope you get a chance to come back to WA sometime soon!


----------



## FretWizard88

This song is so powerful! From 2:25 and on I pretty much just shut out everything that is stressful in my life and forget about it. Thank you Scale the Summit for creating music that I will cherish forever!



Anybody else dig this song as much as I do?


----------



## Cynic

Yeah, man. That section really has some power to it.


----------



## Guitarman700

This whole song is amazing. That part at 3:04 is just unreal.


----------



## cfrank

Haven't listened the new album but Carving Desert Canyons was pretty awesome. 
Would love to see them in Europe


----------



## Crometeef

one of my favorite tracks as well. this album is soo good.


----------



## Meatbucket

Sooooooooooooooooooooooooo epic when they played this live.


----------



## simulclass83

One of my fav's off of a great album, cheers!


----------



## Jacobine

anyone got the tebs for dunes by scale the summit?


----------



## Blasphemer

*mod edit: distributing copyrighted material is a no go on this site*


----------



## technomancer

You could always support the band and buy the tab book 

Scale The Summit &mdash; Guitar TAB BOOK "Carving Desert Canyons"


----------



## highlordmugfug

Just buy the tab book.


----------



## Jacobine

they have a tab book?
ill check it out 
thanks


----------



## technomancer

They've got books out for the last two albums


----------



## ShadyDavey

Chris also wrote an instructional book - it's very nice 

Scale The Summit &mdash; Chris Letchford's 6 String Guitar Technique Instructional Book


----------



## musikizlife

yeah, was gunna pick one up at their stop in jersey but i sadly i didnt have money left after buying food 
But Its definitely a good buy, obviously 100% accurate too!


----------



## Nonservium

The instructional book Chris put out is awesome. I dig the straightforward style of it and I've been using much of whats in it daily to keep my hands in shape at the very least.


----------



## Ralyks

+1 on the Instructional Book, definitely great to add to your practice routine.


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff

I figured I would make this thread because I truly believe that Scale the Summit is one of the most innovative and fresh bands out there right now, and I absolutely love them.

So all things STS can be posted here. 

Cheers 

-Joe


----------



## IB-studjent-

Nice thread, and it's about time too.


----------



## shreddanson

Good band, good thread. Carving Desert Canyons was alright, didn't do too much for me. But I really enjoyed The Collective.


----------



## Captain Shoggoth

Justified thread, Carving Desert Canyons revolutionised the way I approach guitar, music and being a musician and the Collective has only served to build upon that. Fantastic band and really cool people too.


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff

Yeah i met all the guys in Cleveland and they were super nice. Carving Desert Canyons also revolutionized my approach to music, and it is easily in my top five favorite albums of all time. The collective only strengthened my appreciation for what they do and I'm really glad that they are exploring new musical territories and they didn't just make "Carving Desert Canyons Part 2"

EDIT: pretty much exactly what Shoggoth said...lol


----------



## gunch

Secret Earth is one of the most tear-jerkingly beautiful songs ever. Dudes are seriously not of this world.


----------



## Fiction

I love Scale the summit, Its definitely altered the way I view guitar at times. A lot of my more 'melodic' sounding stuff usually involves a fair lot of two handed tapping with slides now. Chris' instruction booklet has also taught me a fair lot, and helped me with a fair few techniques.


----------



## JosephAOI

Scale The Summit has MAJORLY influenced my guitar playing and I absolutely love CDC and The Collective.

Does anyone else think that Dunes would sound excellent with vocals though? That's the only song I'd like to have vocals on. Maybe like Elliot Coleman or Spencer Sotelo?


----------



## Blasphemer

Win.


----------



## piggins411

CDC rocks my world


----------



## Mysticlamp

they made me ashamed of my pathetic tapping skills


----------



## gunshow86de

Scale the Summit; the best thing to come out of Houston since, um............. NASA??


----------



## ChrisLetchford

I promised everyone that when we got home from tour I would make a video for each song off the album, due to many requests. Its a ton of work since I also edit them all, but Im going to make it happen!
Here is the next one, "Whales". I think "The Levitated" is next on the list. 
Hope you guys enjoy them!


----------



## Winspear

That was awesome, thanks!


----------



## rogrotten

Great job as always! Christ you should get Pat to make a drum book for us drummers!


----------



## great_kthulu

that was... beautiful. I take it you guys are big cynic fans? I wish I could play that smooth. Thanks again Chris


----------



## brutalwizard

awesome stuff! love you guys so much!!


----------



## toiletstand

great work dudes. i need to pick up the rest of your albums.


----------



## Slunk Dragon

Very awesome work, I love the song! Hope to see more videos soon from you guys!


----------



## Lukifer

Love the song! So mellow and moody then some awesome shred in there!! Great playing guys


----------



## degge

that part at 5:00 is ultimate


----------



## Cadavuh

Tasty song! The first 2 minutes is especially awesome.


----------



## exordium

Awesome video, looking forward to all the others!


----------



## goherpsNderp

i appreciate you guys zooming in on the fingering hands when there's a really prominent chord being played. it is beyond irritating when i watch a playthrough video and on those parts the camera goes over to the picking hand or the guy's face.


----------



## prh

travis' solo around 3:10 is my favourite moment in scale the summit history so far i think, just pure bliss

brilliant video too, cant wait for more


----------



## Mendez

These guys are great, seen them twice in concert and they are just amazing live as well.


----------



## ChrisLetchford

thanks so much guys! appreciate all the compliments!


----------



## Eaten

wow this is really awesome... gotta check out more of you guys!


----------



## Edika

Beautiful song guys. First thing I heard from you was the how to play Levitated video and was immensely impressed. I then proceeded to check out more of your songs and started beating myself for not listening to you sooner.


----------



## leonardo7

That was a lot of fun to watch


----------



## Cadavuh

Also awesome,


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff

A pic I snapped (on my crappy phone) in Cleveland on The Human Abstract tour...

Also who's going to any of the shows they have coming up soon? I'm going to the one in Toledo...It's gonna kick ass!


----------



## ShadowFactoryX

Most importantly, why has Scale The Summit NOT toured with Animal As Leaders?

Would seriously be the best show evarrrrr.

And why are they so spot on live? Its seriously flawless,
makes me depressed


----------



## stevemcqueen

Scale The Summit makes some of the most beautiful music out there. Period.


----------



## FormerlyVintage

Captain Shoggoth said:


> Justified thread, Carving Desert Canyons revolutionised the way I approach guitar, music and being a musician and the Collective has only served to build upon that. Fantastic band and really cool people too.



This. I didn't really care for their debut, but everything they've released since then has been amazing.

I live in Europe so I haven't seen them live yet, but I'm sure it won't take long before they've got enough recognition so they can tour here.


----------



## MikeH

I've been super into this band since The Collective came out. I always liked them, even since Monument. But they've really taken a major influence on my playing as of recent. I'm actually listening to The Great Plains right now. That 4/4-5/4 tapping riff between Chris and Travis is just mindblowing.


----------



## ShadowFactoryX

I actually still havent gotten into the collective
its just got such a different tone and vibe to it

I've been hard for this band since the came out, I was so stoked when carving desert canyons came out, and the collective is kinda meh to me
theres a lot of parts i like, but as a whole its just unfamilliar to me


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff

Yeah the collective had to grow on me but once I saw them play a few songs off of it live I was hooked. And as for how tight they are live, It was to the point where I was literally in awe at how flawless they all are. Super nice guys as well, I got a pick signed by Chris and a poster signed by all of them after the show and they were all super cool.


----------



## metalheadblues

They posted this like a few days ago..
Pretty impressive stuff 
great band


----------



## Cadavuh

The Collective is probably my favorite album to listen to at the moment!


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff

I'm officially going to their show in Toledo on November 3rd!


----------



## Cadavuh

The first 2 minutes of Whales is just eargasmic.


----------



## dan0151

Great band, great music to drive to !


----------



## brutalwizard

US TOUR with Protest The Hero and Last Chance to Reason! 
11/28 Grand Rapids, MI @ The Intersection
11/29 Iowa City, IA @ Blue Moose
11/30 Minneapolis, MN @ Station 4
12/2 Colorado Springs, CO @ Black Sheep
12/3 Ft. Collins, CO @ Aggie Theater
12/5 Reno, NV @ The Alley
12/6 Chico, CA @ Senator Theater
12/7 Anaheim, CA @ Chain Reaction
12/8 Tucson, AZ @ Skrappys
12/9 El Paso, TX @ Tricky Falls
12/11 San Antonio, TX @ White Rabbit
12/13 Pensacola, FL @ Vinyl Music Hall
12/14 Tampa, FL @ State Theater
12/15 Jacksonville, FL @ Freebird Live
12/16 Greensboro, NC @ Greene Street Club
12/17 Charleston, SC @ Music Farm
12/18 Charlotte, NC @ Amos South End
12/19 Knoxville, TN @ Valarium
12/21 West Springfield, VA @ Jaxx
12/22 Pittsburgh, PA @ Mr. Smalls


no northwest or back east date's go figure


----------



## MFB

Closest here is PA? Fuck that noise.


----------



## Guitarman700

Oh hell yes. Going.


----------



## toiletstand

engage hapiness


----------



## MastrXploder

balls...


----------



## yingmin

12+ hour drive to the nearest show. Thanks, guys!


----------



## Cheesebuiscut

I got to see tesseract at the last show xD

I'm satisfied. They can take their time coming back


----------



## brutalwizard

i saw both scale the summit and last chance to reason this year already though...

But i really wish i could see PTH


----------



## JPMike

FML, I am in Europe.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

They're going to friggin Pensacola but aren't even playing West Palm? Why is North Florida getting two shows(Pensacola and Jacksonville) while South Florida is getting none?  /rant


----------



## Ralyks

No NY? Fail. Utter. Fail.


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff

I'm seeing STS on November 3rd...before this officially kicks off...so I'm a bit disappointed that I miss PTH but still get to see my favorite band at a headlining show...


----------



## piggins411

I think I just came 8000 times. THEY'RE COMING TO KNOXVILLE


----------



## ivancic1al

Cheesebuiscut said:


> I got to see tesseract at the last show xD
> 
> I'm satisfied. They can take their time coming back





So did I. That was a great show!


----------



## jordanscotisdead

I'll be hitting up the last show on this tour. Haven't seen STS ever nor PTH since Kezia was being toured, so stoked.


----------



## Blasphemer

Why no Maine shows? LCTR is fucking FROM here, and STS bailed on the last (and only) show they were supposed to play in Portland!

ICH HABE WUT!!!!


----------



## VILARIKA

Where is NY, where is NY...


----------



## GalacticDeath

Nearest show to me is Grand Rapids, MI. That's a 3 hour drive, I'm not sure if it's worth it. Don't get me wrong, I'm a huge fan of PtH and StS but I hate driving for more than an hour straight.


----------



## carrottopso

i think protest are trying to hit places they missed during the first leg of this tour, so lots of places that they came through on the first leg are getting stiffed on this tour.

nearest to me is chico but thats 3 hours away


----------



## brutalwizard

carrottopso said:


> i think protest are trying to hit places they missed during the first leg of this tour, so lots of places that they came through on the first leg are getting stiffed on this tour.
> 
> nearest to me is chico but thats 3 hours away



well seeing as they didnt come to idaho but once touring there last cd with the human abstract in 2008, i feel jipped.

closest to me is 8 and a half hours,


----------



## Indigenous

I get to see LCTR again, and PTH for the first time. Stoked as hell.


----------



## pineappleman

Grand Rapids too far on a monday


----------



## Rick

VILARIKA said:


> Where is NY, where is NY...



It's the state right above Pennsylvania. 

Stoked that they'll be in San Antonio.


----------



## carrottopso

I was going to let someone else post about this but for some reason no one did! 

Linky

Dates so far: 


11/03 West Chester, PA  The Note (no 3)
11/05 New York, NY  Gramercy Theatre (The Metal Suckfest) (no 3)
11/11 Pontiac, MI  Clutch Cargos
11/12 Joliet, IL  Mojoes
11/13 St. Paul, MN  Station 4
11/18 Portland, OR  Hawthorne Theatre
11/22 San Francisco, CA  Slims
11/23 West Hollywood, CA  Key Club

I'm sure they'll announce more dates soon, but this hasn't been posted on Cynic's Facebook yet for some reason.

I'll be attending the San Francisco date. Can't wait to see Paul and Sean (Sean Malone too apparently!)


----------



## poopyalligator

I am hoping for A NM date. I love all of those bands.


----------



## Ralyks

Oh. Wow. If it weren't for the fact that I'll likely be at the Metal Suckfest, on its own, thats a fucking excellent line-up. And it would be nice to Anathema despite the fact that I haven't listened to them regularly in years and this would be a great excuse to catch up with them.

EDIT: No 3 at the Suckfest? Booo.


----------



## brutalwizard

i swear if there is no idaho date people will be stabbed


----------



## chasedowbr00t4l

Apparently Canada isn't a part of North America..


----------



## AySay

Hope they add Canada, and Van in particular. So sad I missed them last time.


----------



## F0rte

Gonna be a fucking killer show.
Going mainly for Scale the Summit.


----------



## Jango

ANAHEIM!


----------



## Jango

Scale the Summit is busy this winter...I'll be seeing them 2 times within 2 weeks...nice.


----------



## anomynous

Oh my science....just announce the rest of the dates


----------



## Murdstone

West Chester? Seriously?
Big names come to West Chester, and I'm away at school.
Awesome.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

carrottopso said:


> i think protest are trying to hit places they missed during the first leg of this tour, so lots of places that they came through on the first leg are getting stiffed on this tour.
> 
> nearest to me is chico but thats 3 hours away



If I remember correctly, they haven't been here since '08.


----------



## poopyalligator

People really hate coming to NM. So much that even though it is in the middle of AZ and TX and makes a perfect stop in the middle, nobody stops here.


----------



## TimmaethBoy

Oh mah gad, oh mah gad, oh mah gad..

Swing by Houston again dammit.  If only Townsend was touring with them again.. a man can dream.. a man can dream..


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

They better play down here, they are from Miami, after all.


----------



## ArrowHead

6 days between NY and MI - Better stick a Boston date in there!


----------



## spawnofthesith

No Denver date but ones in Colorado Springs and Fort Collins? Grr guess I'll have to be making a drive


----------



## Chickenhawk

5 hours away on a Tuesday?

Pass. 

I'd kill to see PTH, but not in Iowa...and not on a Tuesday 

<--Saw Opeth last Thursday, but it was only an hour away.


----------



## christheasian

I'm going to be driving 10 hours for this show. Last time I went to Colorado Springs for a show was the AAL headlining tour. Stoked to see LCTR again!


----------



## brutalwizard

christheasian said:


> I'm going to be driving 10 hours for this show. Last time I went to Colorado Springs for a show was the AAL headlining tour. Stoked to see LCTR again!



LCTR is amazing live, they put on a show in a diy venue for me and my friends

cause everyone else walked out....


----------



## carrottopso

Cynic has released more tour dates on their facebook page: 

USA

Thurs 11.03.11 West Chester, PA - The Note
Sat 11.05.11 New York NY - Gramercy 'MetalSucks Fest'
Mon 11.07.11	Worcester - Palladium
Wed 11.09.11 Montreal QC - Les Foufounes Electriques
Thu 11.10.11	Toronto ON - The Annex Wreck Room
Fri 11.11.11 Pontiac, MI - Clutch's Cargo - iLounge
Sat 11.12.11 Joliet IL - Mojoes
Sun 11.13.11 St. Paul MN - Station 4
Tue 11.15.11	Denver CO - Marquis Theatre
Wed 11.16.11 Salt Lake City UT - The Complex
Thu 11.17.11 Sparks, NV - The Alley
Fri 11.18.11	Portland OR - Hawthorne
Sat 11.19.11 Seattle, WA - El Corazon
Tue 11.22.11 San Francisco CA - Slims
Wed 11.23.11 Los Angeles CA - Key Club


EUROPE

Sat 03.12.11 The Village, Dublin, Ireland. 
Sun 04.12.11	Limelight, Belfast, UK.
Mon 05.12.11	The Underworld, London, UK. 
Wed 07.12.11	Baroeg, Rotterdam, The Netherlands.
Thu 08.12.11	Divan Du Monde Paris, France. 
Fri 09.12.11 Kiff, Aarau, Switzerland.
Sat 10.12.11 Rock'n'Roll Arena, Romagnano Sesia (NOVARA), Italy. 
Sun 11.12.11	Gala Hala, Ljubljana, Slovenia. 
Mon 12.12.11	Arena, Vienna, Austria . 
Tue 13.12.11	Club 202, Budapest, Hungary. 
Wed 14.12.11	Randall, Bratislava, Slovakia. 
Thu 15.12.11	KD Kyje , Prague, Czech Republic .
Sun 18.12.11	Templet, Lyngby, Denmark. 
Tue 20.12.11	P60, Amstelveen, The Netherlands.
Thu 22.12.11	Plan B, Moscow, Russia.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

Really? Really? Does everyone hate South Florida? I mean, I want to get out, but I'd come back every so often!


----------



## DLG

the euro tour is with Three and Scale the Summit right?


----------



## mithologian

dragonblade629 said:


> Really? Really? Does everyone hate South Florida? I mean, I want to get out, but I'd come back every so often!



This. Seriously, I wish they would close this one here at home.

EDIT: Oh and, Its not that bad. BTBAM/AAL hit revolution on November. Also protest the hero, scale the summit and last chance to reason in December. Granted is Tampa but still.


----------



## DLG

mithologian said:


> This. Seriously, I wish they would close this one here at home.


----------



## ArrowHead

I know I've no right to bitch when they're only playing an hour and a half away, but I wish bands would stop playing the awful sounding Palladium in Worcester and skipping BOSTON.

I've already seen Helloween, Gammy Ray, Blind Guardian, and many other favorite bands at the Palladium and couldn't hear a goddamned _*guitar *_during _ANY _of them! It really ruins the show for me, the sound it that bad.

I doubt it will be different this time, but I'll buy tickets anyway.


I feel like a brat, complaining about sound system quality when a lot of people here would kill just to get bands in their country/state for once. I apologize if it offends anyone.


----------



## SilenceIsACrime

OMFG YESSSSS.

They ACTUALLY have a show in my town! This is going to be amazazingggg.


----------



## DLG

I hope most of you guys know how amazing of a band you are getting with 3 being on this tour.


----------



## carrottopso

DLG said:


> I hope most of you guys know how amazing of a band you are getting with 3 being on this tour.




oh shit now i do. The only 3 song i had ever heard before today was incredibly cheesy so i never checked them out thoroughly. Even more excited for this show now.


----------



## SilenceIsACrime

I don't see any mention of Anathema being on the bill anywhere I've looked so far - are they only on select shows?


----------



## technomancer

Some day they will play somewhere that wouldn't require a 4+ hour drive for me to see them...


----------



## guitarister7321

Hopefully I'll be at the Suckfest. Obscura and Cynic? Fuck yes.

Can't wait to see them again though. Saw 'em locally in 2009 with Dragonforce and Daath.


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff

Damnit...just realized that STS canceled their Toledo date...


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

I would be tempted to go if I didnt have to sit through Scale the Summit.


----------



## MFB

ArrowHead said:


> I know I've no right to bitch when they're only playing an hour and a half away, but I wish bands would stop playing the awful sounding Palladium in Worcester and skipping BOSTON.
> 
> I've already seen Helloween, Gammy Ray, Blind Guardian, and many other favorite bands at the Palladium and couldn't hear a goddamned _*guitar *_during _ANY _of them! It really ruins the show for me, the sound it that bad.
> 
> I doubt it will be different this time, but I'll buy tickets anyway.
> 
> 
> I feel like a brat, complaining about sound system quality when a lot of people here would kill just to get bands in their country/state for once. I apologize if it offends anyone.



While I VASTLY prefer the House of Blues to the Palladium, I'm surprised they've fucked up those bands; 99% of the shows I've seen there have been great, and the bands that I couldn't hear where a style like that anyways (High on Fire, Saviors, etc...) but I've also seen House of Blues soundguys fuck up bands sounds (here's to you Torche).

Luckily, my boss put up the new schedule at work and I have that night off so hopefully Cynic, here I come!


----------



## ArrowHead

I'll be seeing you there, then. I hope with Cynic running direct as they do that it will sound better.


----------



## great_kthulu

MFB said:


> While I VASTLY prefer the House of Blues to the Palladium, I'm surprised they've fucked up those bands; 99% of the shows I've seen there have been great, and the bands that I couldn't hear where a style like that anyways (High on Fire, Saviors, etc...) but I've also seen House of Blues soundguys fuck up bands sounds (here's to you Torche).
> 
> Luckily, my boss put up the new schedule at work and I have that night off so hopefully Cynic, here I come!



Palladium is hit or miss for me, I love the venue but the sound can be terrible at times. I think the worst was when I saw JFAC open for gwar. They boosted the wrong guitar for the solos! Anyway, I can't wait for Cynic, I hope I can make it.


----------



## TimmaethBoy

Oh man, I really hope they come down here. All quality bands. I remember when I saw 3 for the first time with.. I want to say Symphony X?? a few years ago, and they blew me the fuck away, especially when Bramfatura came on. I was smiling the whole time, so awesome. Joey Eppard is a beast on the acoustic.


----------



## TimmaethBoy

leftyguitarjoe said:


> I would be tempted to go if I didnt have to sit through Scale the Summit.


 
Eh, they're not bad, and I'm sure their set list won't be that long. At least there are no vocals to make it unbearable.


----------



## carrottopso

So I'm thinking heavy blog was incorrect in stating that anathema is on this tour... 

also, why the hate for scale the summit? needs moar br00t vocals i guess lol


----------



## ChrisLetchford

leftyguitarjoe said:


> I would be tempted to go if I didnt have to sit through Scale the Summit.



And to make it even worse, you'll have to "stand" through our set, not "sit". : )

Anathema ran into problems with their work visa's so they will not be joining us on this tour sadly.


----------



## anomynous

Oh snap


----------



## DLG

ChrisLetchford said:


> And to make it even worse, you'll have to "stand" through our set, not "sit". : )
> 
> Anathema ran into problems with their work visa's so they will not be joining us on this tour sadly.



this is like the second or third time this has happened to anathema, I don't get what they're doing wrong.


----------



## technomancer

ChrisLetchford said:


> And to make it even worse, you'll have to "stand" through our set, not "sit". : )
> 
> Anathema ran into problems with their work visa's so they will not be joining us on this tour sadly.



Wait so does that mean STS and Cynic will actually be playing full length sets for the Westchester show? Or is the bill being padded with local bands to keep set lengths down? If it's an hour of STS and 2 of Cynic it might be worth the drive... as opposed to the newer crap tour formats of 1/2 hour for 3 openers and an hour for the headliner


----------



## carrottopso

Aw man, no Anathema? More time for scale the summit? I can't _stand_ them...  

Well sad to hear Anathema can't join you guys, but 3, StS and Cynic is already an immense line up and I'm way stoked for this show. 

Hey Chris, listening to chet baker and that reminded me: still waiting on your jazz record


----------



## ChrisLetchford

technomancer said:


> Wait so does that mean STS and Cynic will actually be playing full length sets for the Westchester show? Or is the bill being padded with local bands to keep set lengths down? If it's an hour of STS and 2 of Cynic it might be worth the drive... as opposed to the newer crap tour formats of 1/2 hour for 3 openers and an hour for the headliner




Dont forget 3 is on this tour as well. I honestly have no idea what our set time is on this tour, I would imagine only 30 minutes, 40 for 3, and then 80 minutes for Cynic. There are some locals on the shows, but I have only seen the poster for the Chicago area show, not sure on West Chester. 




carrottopso said:


> Aw man, no Anathema? More time for scale the summit? I can't _stand_ them...
> 
> Well sad to hear Anathema can't join you guys, but 3, StS and Cynic is already an immense line up and I'm way stoked for this show.
> 
> Hey Chris, listening to chet baker and that reminded me: still waiting on your jazz record



I know dude! Sadly my problem is I write all the band music as well, and since we are planning on recording a new album late late next year (thats secret of course!), I have no idea when Im going to be able to get the jazz record finished but it definitely will happen! Plus I planned on writing this fall and winter for the jazz record and now we are leaving for tour in a week until Christmas eve! ahhhhhh


----------



## carrottopso

ChrisLetchford said:


> I know dude! Sadly my problem is I write all the band music as well, and since we are planning on recording a new album late late next year (thats secret of course!), I have no idea when Im going to be able to get the jazz record finished but it definitely will happen! Plus I planned on writing this fall and winter for the jazz record and now we are leaving for tour in a week until Christmas eve! ahhhhhh



ahhh no time for jazz. Well, as long as we get to hear your chops in jazz form sometime! Maybe you should just drop some guest solos into The Reign of Kindo's new stuff! Oh my, did you just say... oh secret you say? Dang I wish you could tell us about that! Well in any case, glad you guys are on this tour, and I'll be bringing along one of my StS picks for to sign!


----------



## MFB

I don't know if I'll be hitting the show on the 7th after all now, I might be going with a lady-friend to a Bruins game for her birthday. This makes me a somewhat sad panda since new Cynic sounds good


----------



## technomancer

ChrisLetchford said:


> Dont forget 3 is on this tour as well. I honestly have no idea what our set time is on this tour, I would imagine only 30 minutes, 40 for 3, and then 80 minutes for Cynic. There are some locals on the shows, but I have only seen the poster for the Chicago area show, not sure on West Chester.



No 3 for the West Chester date on 11/3 so that could be pretty cool if the promoter doesn't pad the lineup.. hmmmmmmm (also I realize you guys have absolutely no control over that, didn't want it to come off like I was bitching at you)



ChrisLetchford said:


> I know dude! Sadly my problem is I write all the band music as well, and since we are planning on recording a new album late late next year (thats secret of course!), I have no idea when Im going to be able to get the jazz record finished but it definitely will happen! Plus I planned on writing this fall and winter for the jazz record and now we are leaving for tour in a week until Christmas eve! ahhhhhh



That's 2 more things to look forward to. You could always merge more Jazz influence into the next STS album


----------



## ChrisLetchford

technomancer said:


> No 3 for the West Chester date on 11/3 so that could be pretty cool if the promoter doesn't pad the lineup.. hmmmmmmm (also I realize you guys have absolutely no control over that, didn't want it to come off like I was bitching at you)
> 
> 
> 
> That's 2 more things to look forward to. You could always merge more Jazz influence into the next STS album



Didnt know that, sure we'll get at least a 40 minute set then! Awesome.


----------



## SilenceIsACrime

Chris - I am bummed you guys aren't gonna be on the Reno show! No chance you guys will be around to hang out, is there?


----------



## Riffer

Went to the first show in West Chester last night. It was great. 3 actually was still on the bill even though I've seen/heard that they weren't. It's a good thing they played though because they absolutely killed it! Scale The Summit sounded great as usual and Cynic was awesome. Didn't get a chance to see their whole set because my car got towed and I had to walk 2.5 miles and get there before midnight and pay $145 to get it out.  I would recommend seeing this tour if you can, you won't be dissapointed


----------



## carrottopso

Attended the show last night. I was pissed and my night was ruined at first. I had picked up my tickets at will call, then went to go get a burger before the show. Came back, and somehow I managed to lose my tickets. Great. Looked all over, and couldn't find them, so I had to buy another pair because the girl at will call said she couldn't do anything about it. 

Scale The Summit was awesome as always, but Chris said they had just gotten over being really sick, so they seemed a little out of it.

3 was interesting. The lead singer/guitarist could really shred! And he doesn't use a pick! The last song they played was this pseudo-arabian prog epic type thing and I really enjoyed it.

By the time Cynic came on, I had gotten over my anger (Like my dad said, it's only money). Oh boy Paul was so into it. He was ecstatic the entire show, and the new band mates did a good job. Still gonna miss Tymon and Robin, but these new guys can hold their own.

Really enjoyable night despite my clumsy mishap. Bought a third Scale The Summit shirt (Damn you Chris for having the coolest band designs on shirts that aren't black).


----------



## CornSyrup

Thanx for bumping this carrottop!! Seeing Cynic will eclipse my plans for tonight.


----------



## carrottopso

CornSyrup said:


> Thanx for bumping this carrottop!! Seeing Cynic will eclipse my plans for tonight.



haha no prob. That's what i like to hear!


----------



## Jango

I have class tonight, otherwise I'd go...damn...


----------



## Iamasingularity

Scale the summit is a really promising band. I bought both albums and found the 2nd one better. Nevertheless both gave me a new perspective and approach to music as well as my own guitar ability.


----------



## FormerlyVintage

Iamasingularity said:


> Scale the summit is a really promising band. I bought both albums and found the 2nd one better. Nevertheless both gave me a new perspective and approach to music as well as my own guitar ability.



Actually, there are 3 albums!
Which ones did you get?


----------



## Iamasingularity

Django said:


> Actually, there are 3 albums!
> Which ones did you get?



Thank you for correcting me. Unfortunately I live in Japan, and by law still can`t get a credit card or such. I buy my stuff from amazon (the japanese one) and they have 2 used ones for 100$ (dollars) each. As much as I would like to buy Monument, I think I`ll wait. I got CDC and the Collective for 11 dollars together new, so I`m gonna wait till a retailer gets hold of new copies.

Here`s the link for anyone who wants to purchase the 1st album, used for a 100 bucks, lol: 

Amazon.co.jpFVi¨æÑÃiF Monument


----------



## Skyblue

100$, used? sound like a deal  

Anyway, they're seriously one of my favorite bands. Got my really into tapping, and their melodic ideas and insane way of creating that special STS adventurey feel are amazing. 
Also, they probably make the best traveling music of all times. OFF ALL TIMES. 

Anyway, I also loved how CDC and The Collective were so different from each other, yet so completely STS. it took me a while to get into The Collective, but once I did, I was hooked. Alpine Glow is such an amazing song: 

 

Also, they have the best shirt designs I've ever seen. I'm thinking of switching to wearing only STS shirts  (Also, if you guys are reading this by any chance, bring the hoodies back! Please!)


----------



## Iamasingularity

Fuck, I need to get myself a credit card.


----------



## piggins411

Going to see them in on the 19th of this month w/ Protest the Hero and Last Chance to Reason. I'm ready to have my head explode


----------



## FormerlyVintage

Monument isn't anywhere as good as CDC or The Collective. 

Not to say it's bad, just not as good as the last 2.


----------



## Captain Shoggoth

^this


----------



## Betterlaidplans

piggins411 said:


> Going to see them in on the 19th of this month w/ Protest the Hero and Last Chance to Reason. I'm ready to have my head explode



I'm going to see them next Saturday in Charleston. It will without a doubt be completely awesome to see STS shred faces off in an old church with a bar. I can't wait to snag all their tab and Chris's instructional books.


----------



## -One-

piggins411 said:


> Going to see them in on the 19th of this month w/ Protest the Hero and Last Chance to Reason. I'm ready to have my head explode


Enjoy it, I went on the 29th, and it was great. Chris' 8-string broke a string though, and he switched to some seven-string that sounded like ass.


----------



## MikeH

What 8 was he using? Last tour I saw them on he said he was exclusively using 7s since The Collective came out. He used his Sherman RG7 and it sounded great.


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff

Yeah he's using his original sherman 8 for the song "Glacial Planet"

But his "main" guitar for The Collective is the Blonde Sherman 7.

When I saw them in August he only used the 7 because they didn't play Glacial Planet. 

Anyone know if they're coming back to Ohio anytime soon?


----------



## -One-

MikeH said:


> What 8 was he using? Last tour I saw them on he said he was exclusively using 7s since The Collective came out. He used his Sherman RG7 and it sounded great.


He used an 8-string for Balkan, which is what they opened with, but I was in the back, and couldn't tell what brand it was. It looked like a Carvin or a Sherman though.


----------



## MikeH

This'n?






Because it sounded great when I saw them.


----------



## Iamasingularity

^^^^^^^^^^^
This pic is win.


----------



## brutalwizard

CHRIS if you see this, its a 100% fact that on 2/4 you will have to drive through Idaho to get between Seattle and salt lake.

I know many people that would love to see you again .

no more of that school of rock opening for you nonsense either........


----------



## brutalwizard

nobody is exited for 70mins of STS, playing songs from all 3 cds?


----------



## ScottyB724

I'm pumped. Haven't been to Reggie's rock club in years either.


----------



## Fiction

Needs more Australia


----------



## VILARIKA

I ready


----------



## Mysticlamp

orlando wills pub, hopefully we get a spot on this shizzzzz


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ge...8466-scale-summit-megathread.html#post2627143

I might shlepp it out to Philly to see them...70 minute set will be amazing


----------



## Fred the Shred

brutalwizard said:


> nobody is exited for 70mins of STS, playing songs from all 3 cds?



I'd be, if I wasn't in Portugal!


----------



## musikizlife

I just can't wait to find out where in NYC they're playing.
I will do anything to be at that show


----------



## MetalGravy

Gah, no Iowa shows. This is what I get for not going last time they were here.


----------



## poopyalligator

Albuquerque NM, stoked


----------



## cwhitey2

Syracuse


----------



## Randy

and Elitist


----------



## asher

In Richmond the same night as I was planning on seeing They Might Be Giants here with some friends. decisions decisions!


----------



## Sicarius

may have to find a ride to the Houston show.


----------



## Riffer

I will see you at the Philly show


----------



## sirbuh

Looking forward to the Houston show.


----------



## technomancer

brutalwizard said:


> nobody is exited for 70mins of STS, playing songs from all 3 cds?



I'd be excited... if they were playing anyplace near me


----------



## GalacticDeath

Closest show is about a 2 1/2 hour drive to Lansing. I hate long distance driving so I'm gonna have to find someone to drive haha.


----------



## sojorel

Fiction said:


> Needs more Australia



I saw them with Cynic when I was there- it was great!


----------



## technomancer

GalacticDeath said:


> Closest show is about a 2 1/2 hour drive to Lansing. I hate long distance driving so I'm gonna have to find someone to drive haha.



Yeah I quit that shit... there's nobody going right now I care enough about to drive more than an hour for


----------



## MikeH

I would be stoked...if it was coming anywhere relatively close.


----------



## ChrisLetchford

hey thanks for posting. 

as for extra dates, we would of course like to tour to every single place everyone wants us to, but of course that doesn't work out. 

Now... as for Boise it was in there originally but that venue we played last time was booked, the only other option is The Knitting Factory which is a 1,000 cap room, which we can fill by ourselves. We'll be back though, yeah for a FTM/Periphery/STS, those school of rock openings bands were the weirdest thing I have ever seen haha. 

Anyways... appreciate all those looking forward to coming out to the shows!


----------



## technomancer

Yeah Chris no knock on you at all, I loved the last album and am looking forward to both STS's next one and your jazz album 

Blame the promoters


----------



## Ralyks

Did NY get a venue yet?


----------



## ChrisLetchford

Our agent couldn't get a hold for any venue in NYC so that date will now be at Architekt music in Butler NJ... which is actually good as its a recording studio so their venue has a great sound system.


----------



## Ralyks

Actually was suppose to go there for Hurt doing an acoustic performance. Looks like I'll be travelling to Butler then.


----------



## davemeistro

Bummed to not see any MN dates. I'm pretty sure I remember you guys saying back when you played with Cynic at Station 4 that you'd be back in February. 

Oh well, I'm sure you guys will have another headlining tour that'll pass through MN in the future.


----------



## ChrisLetchford

-One- said:


> Enjoy it, I went on the 29th, and it was great. Chris' 8-string broke a string though, and he switched to some seven-string that sounded like ass.



lol, i have never broken a string live. i switch guitars out during our set everyday on tour. 

im guessing the "ass" guitar was the Artinger 7... weird that you could tell a difference in sound as it has better pickups than the Sherman 8 I was playing at the start of the set. That Artinger is one of the best sounding guitars I have


----------



## davefoxtattoos

Scale the Summit might be one of the main reasons I got a 7 string guitar. Though my playing is nothing like theirs (I don't think) I find their style extremely inspiring in every way. And they sounded fantastic when I saw them live last spring with Periphery.


----------



## Iamasingularity

ChrisLetchford said:


> lol, i have never broken a string live. i switch guitars out during our set everyday on tour.
> 
> im guessing the "ass" guitar was the Artinger 7... weird that you could tell a difference in sound as it has better pickups than the Sherman 8 I was playing at the start of the set. That Artinger is one of the best sounding guitars I have


 
Hey Chris, would you know a Music branch thats sells Monument in Japan?
I bought 2 of the latest albums, but I can`t get hold of the debut CD that is reasonably priced. There are 2 sellers on the japanese amazon, and the used monument CDS are listed for around 105$, which is pricy. I don`t have a credit card/paypal as of yet. Are there any options for someone like me? Keep up the great work. Thanks.


----------



## ChrisLetchford

Iamasingularity said:


> Hey Chris, would you know a Music branch thats sells Monument in Japan?
> I bought 2 of the latest albums, but I can`t get hold of the debut CD that is reasonably priced. There are 2 sellers on the japanese amazon, and the used monument CDS are listed for around 105$, which is pricy. I don`t have a credit card/paypal as of yet. Are there any options for someone like me? Keep up the great work. Thanks.



Holy hell man, $105? WOW!

You should find a friend who will let you use paypal or a credit card and order a copy through our online store, linked in my signature on here. 

Its $13, shipped with free stickers and a koozie. 

I hope no one has paid freaking $100 for that record.


----------



## ChrisLetchford

davemeistro said:


> Bummed to not see any MN dates. I'm pretty sure I remember you guys saying back when you played with Cynic at Station 4 that you'd be back in February.
> 
> Oh well, I'm sure you guys will have another headlining tour that'll pass through MN in the future.



yeah, you heard right. we had a date pinned for St Paul, but our agent must have lost the hold to a larger touring act. there are only so many venues... and way to many bands. you guys werent the only city. we lost NYC as well


----------



## eaeolian

Damn, I don't think I'm going to be able to make it to Richmond, and I missed you guys last night at Jaxx 'cause I was tied up at a meeting.

'Course, it was a lot better than PtH's "meeting".


----------



## brutalwizard

i used my voice to help make sure the strings could speak to me 

SCALE THE SUMMIT! ELITIST! MORE BANDS TO BE ANNOUNCED! | Facebook

IDAHO DATE FTW


----------



## Skyblue

Still waiting patiently for an international tour... one day...


----------



## VILARIKA

ChrisLetchford said:


> Our agent couldn't get a hold for any venue in NYC so that date will now be at Architekt music in Butler NJ... which is actually good as its a recording studio so their venue has a great sound system.



Good for NJ, not for Long Island or NYC


----------



## Iamasingularity

Alright I`ll do that then man! Free koozies!
Also looks like someone bought 1 of the records for 100$s. lol


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff

Iamasingularity said:


> Alright I`ll do that then man! Free koozies!
> Also looks like someone bought 1 of the records for 100$s. lol



$100 USD?...that would be insane!

On the other hand though I've spent probably twice that at the STS store. 

I have 5 STS shirts, both tab books, all three Cds, two packs of picks, and a poster.


----------



## -One-

ChrisLetchford said:


> lol, i have never broken a string live. i switch guitars out during our set everyday on tour.
> 
> im guessing the "ass" guitar was the Artinger 7... weird that you could tell a difference in sound as it has better pickups than the Sherman 8 I was playing at the start of the set. That Artinger is one of the best sounding guitars I have


Okay, thanks for clarifying on switching out. I was in the back, and a friend of mine was up front and said you broke a string on the 8-string.

Is the Artinger a blue semi-hollowbody? Because that would be the one I was referring to 
It was super trebly, and piercing as fuck when you played any leads during the set. I loved the warm tone you got from the Sherman during your leads, and the crunch during the riffs, but the Artinger was just so trebly that it hurt my ears.
You played great, but the sound could have been better. Just being honest


----------



## MistaMarko

Hoping the Shreveport date works out...


----------



## Rook

Hey I hope its cool if I ask this here.

Chris! First, cool to have you posting here. Second, I love your taste in guitars haha, I'm so excited about getting my strandbergs... 

Third.

On The Collective, did you double track the clean parts? If you did, did you play both tracks or did you and Travis split it up like you would live? I've listened to the album a billion times and I've always been really interested...

Cheers, if I ever reach the kinda level you're at I'd be such a happy guy, I love you guys' approach.


----------



## Fiction

Finally a proper mega thread 

Saw the interview saying you may have plans for Australia next year.. I'll be so excited if you do!


----------



## ChrisLetchford

Fun111 said:


> Hey I hope its cool if I ask this here.
> 
> Chris! First, cool to have you posting here. Second, I love your taste in guitars haha, I'm so excited about getting my strandbergs...
> 
> Third.
> 
> On The Collective, did you double track the clean parts? If you did, did you play both tracks or did you and Travis split it up like you would live? I've listened to the album a billion times and I've always been really interested...
> 
> Cheers, if I ever reach the kinda level you're at I'd be such a happy guy, I love you guys' approach.



Depends on the parts, but anything that me and Travis are both playing at the same time, thats the same exact notes, it was double tracked. Most likely I tracked it all. 



Fiction said:


> Finally a proper mega thread
> 
> Saw the interview saying you may have plans for Australia next year.. I'll be so excited if you do!



We are suppose to be coming over to Europe and Australia... we were suppose to this past fall... so you never know if it will come together. All depends on the right package and what not. Hope it gets worked out!


----------



## Blasphemer

ChrisLetchford said:


> I hope no one has paid freaking $100 for that record.



Hell, man, I'd shell out for Monument. Thats a great album.


----------



## Fiction

ChrisLetchford said:


> We are suppose to be coming over to Europe and Australia... we were suppose to this past fall... so you never know if it will come together. All depends on the right package and what not. Hope it gets worked out!



Thats cool to know, thanks for getting back to me and good luck on working it out


----------



## Rook

ChrisLetchford said:


> Depends on the parts, but anything that me and Travis are both playing at the same time, thats the same exact notes, it was double tracked. Most likely I tracked it all.



That's what I thought, thanks man. 

Also, if you came to the EU it'd be great to see you guys, I'd definitely come  PArticularly if it gave me the opportunity to see some of your guitars in person lol!


----------



## ShevanelFlip

I absolutely love this band, havent realy got into the new album yet but their debut has been one of my main inspiration to play guitar. I've learned tapping by playing they're song.

Ive seen them live twice and each time my jaw was left on the floor the whole time. Always stole the show for me.


----------



## ChrisLetchford

Hey guys, just wanted to let you all know "The Collective" is coming out on Vinyl with a brand new song "Redwoods" as a added bonus! They are up via pre-order here:
Collective on Vinyl

You will also be able to get them during our headlining tour, here are the remaining dates:
1/30 Mesa, AZ- Underground
1/31 Los Angeles, CA - Whisky
2/2 Portland, OR - Branx
2/3 Seattle, WA - Studio Seven
2/4 Boise, ID- The Venue
2/5 Salt Lake City, UT - Kilby Court
2/6 Denver, CO - Marquis Theater
2/7 Kansas City, MO - Riot Room
2/8 St Louis, MO - Fubar
2/9 Chicago, IL - Reggies
2/10 Lansing, MI - Macs
2/11 Toronto, ON ¬&#8224;- Wreck Room
2/12 Syracuse, NY - Lost Horizon
2/13 Cambridge, MA - TTs The Bear
2/14 Butler, NJ- Architekt Music
2/15 Philadelphia, PA - Barbary
2/16 W. Springfield, VA - Empire (formerly Jaxx)
2/17 Atlanta, GA - The Drunken Unicorn
2/18 Orlando, FL - Will's Pub
2/19 Pensacola, FL - Handlebar

I understand that the meagthreads are there to try and keep things organized, but overall they are a terrible idea that will end up back firing to where we will have a megathread for thousands of bands on here and it will be just as unorganized again. Plus I can't imagine how many people miss out on a million updates, new music, tours, etc... because of the meagthreads. You have to look through 100's of pages just to find one little post. If anything, there should be a "NGD Megathread" as thats the most over posted theme on this site. I personally like seeing individual updates from my favorite bands and all the sick guitars you guys are getting! Plus, I like being the one to personally update you guys when it comes to our band. Maybe Im the only one that thinks its dumb. 

Either way, hopefully everyone who was looking to get a copy of our album on vinyl wont miss out on the opportunity to get one because they didnt see this post.


----------



## Blasphemer

See you guys in Cambridge!!


----------



## ZackP3750

ChrisLetchford said:


> I understand that the meagthreads are there to try and keep things organized, but overall they are a terrible idea that will end up back firing to where we will have a megathread for thousands of bands on here and it will be just as unorganized again. Plus I can't imagine how many people miss out on a million updates, new music, tours, etc... because of the meagthreads. You have to look through 100's of pages just to find one little post. If anything, there should be a "NGD Megathread" as thats the most over posted theme on this site. I personally like seeing individual updates from my favorite bands and all the sick guitars you guys are getting! Plus, I like being the one to personally update you guys when it comes to our band. Maybe Im the only one that thinks its dumb.
> 
> Either way, hopefully everyone who was looking to get a copy of our album on vinyl wont miss out on the opportunity to get one because they didnt see this post.




A-fucking-men. Ill check a megathread for one bit of info and have to sift through tons of shit to find it. Everyone's quick to jump on the "use the search" bandwagon, but good luck trying that. Using quotes around a phrase doesn't pull up that phrase exactly (typing New Periphery Album yields the same results as "New Periphery Album"), so finding what you're looking for can be a major pain. Then, once the threads have been around long enough, you're left with a huge collection of news, fan appreciation posts, and just pointless discussion. /rant


On that note, I can't wait for you guys to play Syracuse!!!


----------



## ChrisLetchford

Our new single "REDWOODS" is out now on Amazon and Itunes. 
Here: Amazon and Itunes


----------



## Alpenglow

ChrisLetchford said:


> Our new single "REDWOODS" is out now on Amazon and Itunes.
> Here: Amazon and Itunes


Just bought it.  It's fantastic, as usual. Keep 'em coming Chris!
EDIT: Upon listening to Redwoods more I have to say I really love the direction and the feel of the music sounds like a good mix of CDC and The Collective and the production style and tone is definitely on par with The Collective. I love the leads and the cleans especially.


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff

Holy shit...Redwoods is downloading now and I can't fucking wait!

Scale the Summit is literally my favorite band of all time. Period. 

Chris, keep it up man you guys kick so much ass!

EDIT: Just finished listening to it! SO fucking Awesome! I'm totally geeking out  Goddamn I love you guys so much!


----------



## ChrisLetchford

thanks so much guys, glad you like the new tune!


----------



## Alimination

Amazing new tune dude, I hope to hear more in the future. This is great!


----------



## Rook

Chris, do you know if you're ever gonna come to the EU? I'd love to see you guys play.


Also, Redwoods isn't on iTunes UK


----------



## ChrisLetchford

We're suppose to be coming to Europe in May actually, its looking for sure, we're just not sure who with. And Im not sure when it will be on Itunes overseas. I imagine soon.


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff

I'm now officially going to the show in Michigan. 

Giants? Fuck yeah!
Redwoods? Fuckyes. 
80+ minute set? Fuck. yeah.

I'm beyond stoked to see STS again. IMO they rank as one of if not the best live bands I've ever seen. Every song was flawless last time I saw them.


----------



## Blasphemer

If you dont mind me asking, Chris: Why did you leave Redwoods off the new album? To be completely honest, I think its better than some of the tracks that ended up on the final cut of the album.

EDIT: To put it in terms everyone can understand, this was me listening to Redwoods:


----------



## ChrisLetchford

Blasphemer said:


> If you dont mind me asking, Chris: Why did you leave Redwoods off the new album? To be completely honest, I think its better than some of the tracks that ended up on the final cut of the album.
> 
> EDIT: To put it in terms everyone can understand, this was me listening to Redwoods:




Japan wanted to officially release the album, and since that would make it an import over there, the only way they would do it is if they got an exclusive song. 

So... we all decided that it was the weakest song, but turns out everyone disagrees haha. We are our worst critics I suppose and there is no way for us to really look from the outside to decide what is good and what is bad when we were the ones that wrote, but glad you love it dude! thats awesome!


----------



## Fiction

It is a really great song, one my preferred from all of your releases, it didn't turn me into an acid cat, but close.

I still think The Great Plains is the greatest instrumental song ever.


----------



## dan0151

no redwoods on Amazon or Itunes (UK) boo....


----------



## shredder3386

Awesome song! Thanks Chris! Wish you guys would have come to Winnipeg. I just bought your tab book and instructional book however, and I cant wait till it arrives. That should give me my fill of STS...for now....


----------



## larry

Chris , the show at will's last night was great!
if you need to unload anymore of your
shermans, pm me.


----------



## ChrisLetchford

just uploaded this! watch it in 1080 hd


----------



## ChrisLetchford

next new play through video for our new single, "redwoods"

Chris Letchford "Redwoods" Play Through Video


----------



## ChrisLetchford

"Gallows" play through. Just posted it. Killing it in SXSW these past couple days!


----------



## FormerlyVintage

That 's awesome, are you going to do the entire record, or perhaps some older songs?


----------



## ChrisLetchford

doing pretty much the entire record and then I'll probably do some older songs as well.


----------



## MFB

Just picked up "The Collective" not too long ago and I dig it. Feels darker than the other albums which I was initially hesitant about, but overall it's still a good album (haven't listened enough to say it's awesome )


----------



## ChrisLetchford

another new play through video this time for "Alpenglow" on the Artinger semi hollow 7 string.


----------



## brector

ChrisLetchford said:


> another new play through video this time for "Alpenglow" on the Artinger semi hollow 7 string.



Sweet! Have been waiting for this one

-Brian


----------



## ChrisLetchford

New play through for "The Levitated"



Please go "like" our new facebook page. Our current one is not searchable via facebook so we are forced to start over again. Trying to get everyone to move over to this one. Thanks guys! 

Scale the Summit | Facebook


----------



## MFB

Liked


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff

Sooo...apparently Jordan has decided to leave the band...Totally bummed about that but the new bassist is the guy from tetrafusion and he is a total beast...but still....Jordan will always hold a special place in my rating of my favorite bassists


----------



## Lirtle

NOOOOOOO their bassist was so fucking good.


----------



## ChrisLetchford

So lots happening the past month! New headlining tour and as you can see Jordan has decided to leave. Our new bassist is Mark Michell. Here is his play through for "Giants"!


----------



## Alimination

Sweet! see you there!


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff

Stoked that you're coming to Columbus...I was going to the Toledo show last tour but it was cancelled. I'm definitely going to this one!


----------



## Randy

Mark's playing looks effortless. Congrats on finding a capable replacement and on the headlining tour! You're killing me without any NY dates.


----------



## Betterlaidplans

ChrisLetchford said:


> So lots happening the past month! New headlining tour...



hey, Chris are you planning on doing lessons at the venues again?


----------



## ChrisLetchford

Thanks a lot guys!

Yeah, we got lucky, it was fast finding someone but also one more than capable to be able to play the music without struggling. Mark is great! Can't wait to write some tunes with the guy!




Betterlaidplans said:


> hey, Chris are you planning on doing lessons at the venues again?



Yes sir, since its so far off I haven't really began booking them. If you are interested though and dont want to loose the spot, hit me up and we'll get it booked now. [email protected]


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

chris come to arkansas. i would love to see you play live. love your playing and guitars


----------



## MFB

Maybe I'll hit up San Jose to catch you guys. It's like an hour or so away by BART and it WILL be finals week as well as my last week in Cali so it might not work out, but with no MA dates it'd be worth it.


----------



## ChrisLetchford

arkansasmatt said:


> chris come to arkansas. i would love to see you play live. love your playing and guitars



We are, we're playing in Little Rock, on June 2nd at DownTown Music. 

Hope you can make it.


----------



## ShadowFactoryX

ill be seeing you in pittsburgh \m/


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

ChrisLetchford said:


> We are, we're playing in Little Rock, on June 2nd at DownTown Music.
> 
> Hope you can make it.


 
i have seen many bands their. its bout two hour drive from me but il be thier  cant wait!!!


----------



## Lukifer

ChrisLetchford said:


> another new play through video this time for "Alpenglow" on the Artinger semi hollow 7 string.




Holy shit Chris, such awesome tone!!! That is one sweet guitar!!! Playing through an Axe-Fx Ultra???


----------



## ChrisLetchford

Lukifer said:


> Holy shit Chris, such awesome tone!!! That is one sweet guitar!!! Playing through an Axe-Fx Ultra???



Thanks man, yes sir! Working on getting the II, taking longer than I thought it would though. We are endorsed but not really treated like we are, its a bummer when its what we have used on the road for the last year. Over 7 months straight of shows.


----------



## Mwoit

Regarding your own Instructional Book(s), are these only available via physical distribution or electronic as well (like .pdf)?


----------



## Lukifer

ChrisLetchford said:


> Thanks man, yes sir! Working on getting the II, taking longer than I thought it would though. We are endorsed but not really treated like we are, its a bummer when its what we have used on the road for the last year. Over 7 months straight of shows.



Well it sounds great so keep it up!! When you get a II and want to part with your Ultra let me know!


----------



## TheShreddinHand

Man, just got The Collective this week as well and have listened to it straight through 5 times now. This is seriously awesome stuff Chris!

Eric


----------



## glassmoon0fo

Mark is in a jazz combo with me, and sunday we had rehearsal. I said, Mark its been a while man, what's been up? To which, he says "not much, been working a lot, and I'm in this band called Scale the Summit now." 

Great guy to pick, Mark's easily the most proficient and tasteful bassist I've ever jammed with


----------



## AscendingMatt

Chris, when is that jazz CD coming out you mentioned about awhile back?


----------



## MistaMarko

glassmoon0fo said:


> Mark is in a jazz combo with me, and sunday we had rehearsal. I said, Mark its been a while man, what's been up? To which, he says "not much, been working a lot, and I'm in this band called Scale the Summit now."
> 
> Great guy to pick, Mark's easily the most proficient and tasteful bassist I've ever jammed with





Thanks man. I knew you were a fan, so couldn't resist mentioning it, haha. 

And to everyone else , just wanted to post to say I'm absolutely pumped to be on board with Scale the Summit, and am looking forward to seeing you all at the shows on the tour. Check out my video if you haven't, as there will be many more to come!


----------



## brector

MistaMarko said:


> And to everyone else , just wanted to post to say I'm absolutely pumped to be on board with Scale the Summit, and am looking forward to seeing you all at the shows on the tour. Check out my video if you haven't, as there will be many more to come!


Congrats man!!!

-Brian


----------



## Lukifer

MistaMarko said:


> Thanks man. I knew you were a fan, so couldn't resist mentioning it, haha.
> 
> And to everyone else , just wanted to post to say I'm absolutely pumped to be on board with Scale the Summit, and am looking forward to seeing you all at the shows on the tour. Check out my video if you haven't, as there will be many more to come!



Congrats dude!


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

Scale the summit and Today I Caught The Plague. I think that tour is full of winning.


----------



## ChrisLetchford

AscendingMatt said:


> Chris, when is that jazz CD coming out you mentioned about awhile back?



Not sure man, being the main song writer for the band. It has to be my priority and we have also been touring a ridiculous amount. We shall see. Still working on it though. Want to get it all 100% written and then record it. 

Will of course keep everyone updated! Thanks for the interest.


----------



## AscendingMatt

ChrisLetchford said:


> Not sure man, being the main song writer for the band. It has to be my priority and we have also been touring a ridiculous amount. We shall see. Still working on it though. Want to get it all 100% written and then record it.
> 
> Will of course keep everyone updated! Thanks for the interest.



anything that you do musically will always interest me!!! keep blowing my mind!!


----------



## ChrisLetchford

New commercial for the headlining tour!


----------



## theleem

Just picked up The Colletive today(don't know why I put it off for so long) and I must have already listened to it all the way through at least 3 or 4 times. Absolutely great work guys! Hopefully I'll be able to make it to your show in Columbus!


----------



## ChrisLetchford

theleem said:


> Just picked up The Colletive today(don't know why I put it off for so long) and I must have already listened to it all the way through at least 3 or 4 times. Absolutely great work guys! Hopefully I'll be able to make it to your show in Columbus!




hey thanks a lot! hope you can make it as well!


----------



## Lukifer

Thats a pretty slick commercial!!! Like the epic Indiana Jones music too!


----------



## rgaRyan

Just thought I'd let you guys know:

Their band page just reached 12,000 likes, and as promised, they are releasing the tab for Redwoods in GP format as well as PDF. They are also holding a cover contest.

Get the tab by emailing [email protected]

I emailed them, but I'm still waiting to get my copy. I've already learned the entire song from another tab, I'm just having trouble with 2 sections. Hopefully the official tab can help me out! Enjoy guys.


----------



## gunshow86de

^

Now would be the time to ask. It seems Chris is online now; I got a GP version in under 10 minutes. 

Someone on here should win this. I'm gonna give it my best shot. I already know a few STS songs, hopefully this is within my abilities.

Come on, you guys know you want to learn this...........



EDIT: It's even a "six string friendly" version. Should my video be with my Guerilla or HH1 (or both)??


----------



## ChrisLetchford

thanks for posting about this. was just about to do it. 

yeah, I think this is our easiest song off the album, best one to move to 6 string as well, Im sure a lot of you guys can definitely handle it! 

hope you guys enjoy learning it!


----------



## ChrisLetchford

"Redwoods" Guitar & Bass Cover Competition:

-To celebrate the free release of the guitar/bass tabs for our newest single "Redwoods" we are holding our first ever cover competition!
To receive your free tabs, simply send an email to:
[email protected] and we will respond with the tabs shortly.

-HOW TO ENTER: Film a video of yourself playing "Redwoods", upload to YouTube,
and then post the video on our Facebook page wall or
post the video on your own page tagging the
Scale the Summit Facebook page in the status (Scale the Summit | Facebook).

-We will pick one winner for guitar and one winner for bass. 

-The winner will be chosen based on whichever two entries we like best instead of
being solely based on accuracy or video/sound quality.
However, a good-quality recording will improve your chances
as it will ensure we can hear and see you play.

-Each winner will receive any 3 items of choice from our online store,
shipped for free, that will also include a free drink koozie and a sticker pack. 

-The deadline for all submissions is August 1.


----------



## S-O

Woo! Email sent!


----------



## rgaRyan

I'm printing my copy now. It's a bit different from how I learned it, but some parts may be easier. That tapping part at the end is still a bugger for me. If only I could use one eye to see my tapping hand and the other to see my fretting hand, haha!

Thanks Chris and StS!


----------



## anomynous

Just got back from the St. Louis show, it was great.


Only issue I have is a merch issue, which I posted on the StS facebook about.


----------



## goherpsNderp

if anyone has a decent alarm clock app on their phone, Secret Earth makes a good alarm tone. don't think my girlfriend appreciates it too much though.


----------



## davemeistro

Bump for Redwoods!


----------



## piggins411

davemeistro said:


> Bump for Redwoods!




That was awesome


----------



## rgaRyan

^ Great cover guys!


----------



## davemeistro

piggins411 said:


> That was awesome



Thank you sir!


----------



## AscendingMatt

question... anyone know what those 2 switches are on chris' conklin? they are right next to the tone knob.. just curious thanks!


----------



## technomancer

gunshow86de said:


> EDIT: It's even a "six string friendly" version. Should my video be with my Guerilla or HH1 (or both)??



Just realized this, would have far preferred the actual 7 string transcription. Ah well, not like I have time to learn it right now anyways


----------



## ChrisLetchford

technomancer said:


> Just realized this, would have far preferred the actual 7 string transcription. Ah well, not like I have time to learn it right now anyways



the only thing that is different from our original 7 string version, is one note from the intro, the low C (very first note of the song), and the F (1st fret) from the clean chord progression in the beginning that is on the low E string is played on the low B string in the original, so you reallllllllyyyyyy aren't missing anything, just a little easier to play, without the stretch!

a lot of people emailed saying the same thing, but its literally just one note out of the entire song, and the one other note that was moved, which was moved to another string : )

on another note.... we started working on new play throughs with our 2 new Suhr 7's!

Will have a new one up for you guys on Monday evening here:
STS YouTube Channel


----------



## lurgar

Oh my god I want to touch that blue quilt.


----------



## piggins411

I am LOVING the one on the right


----------



## technomancer

ChrisLetchford said:


> the only thing that is different from our original 7 string version, is one note from the intro, the low C (very first note of the song), and the F (1st fret) from the clean chord progression in the beginning that is on the low E string is played on the low B string in the original, so you reallllllllyyyyyy aren't missing anything, just a little easier to play, without the stretch!
> 
> a lot of people emailed saying the same thing, but its literally just one note out of the entire song, and the one other note that was moved, which was moved to another string : )
> 
> on another note.... we started working on new play throughs with our 2 new Suhr 7's!



Cool, hadn't gone through to compare for differences but that is pretty minor.

Nice Suhrs


----------



## WishIwasfinnish

Just posted my Redwoods cover video, I decided to cover the song in its entirety instead of just a basic guitar cover. Any helpful critiques are appreciated


----------



## NUTSguitarchannel

nice, can i please have your drum midi file?


----------



## Polythoral

I intended to enter this, but it completely slipped my mind. Like 7 of the 13 full songs I still know are STS songs anyways. xD I probably get enough unintended influence from them already.

Also, Chris' Acacia custom is looking beautiful.


----------



## NUTSguitarchannel

í'll probably make the contest video with this guitar
Welcome to Groteguitar.com
BTW how do you replace pups in a hollow body


----------



## Ayo7e

Finally!


----------



## GTailly

Now guitar alone just to hear this thing A Capella.


----------



## ChrisLetchford

Last tour in support of "The Collective" then we are working on a new album! 

US/Canada Tour dates 
w/ Trioscapes (Featuring Dan Briggs for Between The Buried and Me)
09/13 Little Rock, AR Downtown Music
09/15 Dayton, OH &#8211; Spitfire
09/16 Toronto, ON &#8211; Wreck Room
09/17 Montreal, QC &#8211; Le Sala Rosa
09/18 Boston, MA &#8211; TT&#8217;s The Bear
09/19 New York, NY &#8211; Knitting Factory
09/20 Philadelphia, PA &#8211; The Barbary
09/21 Greensboro, NC &#8211; Greene St.
09/22 Douglasville, GA &#8211; The 7 Venue
09/23 Metairie, LA &#8211; Cypress


----------



## jordanscotisdead

Anyone have the 6 sting gp5 file anymore? I lost mine in a data transfer and a few people I know want to learn it.


----------



## kamello

I have it, I don't think Chris would mind if I send it....right?


----------



## jordanscotisdead

kamello said:


> I have it, I don't think Chris would mind if I send it....right?



I highly doubt it, it was for the public anyways


----------



## MFB

I might try hit up the show at TT's in Boston but class runs til 7 and that doesn't even include finding time for dinner. It'll be a tough call.


----------



## GTailly

Will definitely be on the Montreal date.


----------



## ChrisLetchford

As for the tabs you guys can post it here or still email the [email protected]
We check it like once a week and email everyone the tabs.


----------



## Blasphemer

That poster is near impossible to read.


----------



## MFB

Yeah, definitely needs some contrast on the text


----------



## codync

For anyone in North Carolina coming out: https://www.facebook.com/events/256423944469647/

My band Escher is opening.
http://escher.bandcamp.com/


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

So, I went and saw StS last night. It was a great night, musically speaking. There were was a local band that I had no idea existed that blew my mind, and apparently everyone else's too. Summit was so tight and their tone was magnificent, and both of the new guitars looked so sexy I cried a little.


----------



## Crometeef

Captain Butterscotch said:


> So, I went and saw StS last night. It was a great night, musically speaking. There were was a local band that I had no idea existed that blew my mind, and apparently everyone else's too. Summit was so tight and their tone was magnificent, and both of the new guitars looked so sexy I cried a little.



i was there as well and i agree 100%. STS lit the place on fire. the playing was extremely tight. the cleanest playing i've ever seen live. the overall sound was amazing with incredible guitar tones that made me go home and cry when i looked at my old crusty 5150 . Chris' Jackson is probably the most beautiful 7 string i have ever seen. Travis had a sick guitar as well. i believe it was a Suhr custom 7 of some sort but i may be wrong. what a great show. awesome set list. Gallows and Bloom, along with Chris and Travis trading leads back and forth, brought a huge smile to my face. what a great night!


----------



## piggins411

I just found this...


----------



## AscendingMatt

Captain Butterscotch said:


> So, I went and saw StS last night. It was a great night, musically speaking. There were was a local band that I had no idea existed that blew my mind, and apparently everyone else's too. Summit was so tight and their tone was magnificent, and both of the new guitars looked so sexy I cried a little.



who was this local band?


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

AscendingMatt said:


> who was this local band?



Strange as Fiction. It's a group of guys that play maybe twice a year and this was the first time I saw them and I loved every second. They have a single video up on Facebook and it doesn't at all compare to what they did that night with StS.


----------



## Fiction

I'm not strange!


----------



## MistaMarko

New bass play-through for "The Levitated" -- check it out guys, and hope you enjoy!!


----------



## ChrisLetchford

Just released Spiral Jazz III's in 1mm Blue! 

Scale The Summit Webstore


----------



## FormerlyVintage

ChrisLetchford said:


> Just released Spiral Jazz III's in 1mm Blue!
> 
> Scale The Summit Webstore



I pity the dead that can no longer know such joys.


----------



## goherpsNderp

these are REALLY good picks guys. chris converted me away from the full size picks to these jazz picks, and the new blue ones are somehow significantly better despite being a small decrease in thickness from the others on his site.


----------



## Kiwimetal101

goherpsNderp said:


> chris converted me away from the full size picks to these jazz picks



Yea he converted me to.. There totally worth the change ive found so far, might look into these ones


----------



## brector

He switched me to the last ones (after a lesson), will have to order some of these.

-Brian


----------



## ChrisLetchford

New Play through with the custom jackson 7!


----------



## ChrisLetchford

Travis' new play through with his Suhr 7


----------



## JosephAOI

Chris, will we see any 8 string stuff on the new album?

Also, you ought to do a playthrough with your Sherman or Artinger 8!


----------



## ChrisLetchford

JosephAOI said:


> Chris, will we see any 8 string stuff on the new album?
> 
> Also, you ought to do a playthrough with your Sherman or Artinger 8!




Suppose to be getting Strandberg Boden 8 soon, if so I want to work some stuff in for the new album, if not, then likely no. We dont really have room for the low F# or even lower than that. The ones I use with the extra high, could find more room but Im pretty much finished with all of the guitars. 

On another note, here is a new family portrait.


----------



## gordon_mlz

What happened to the blue bomber? Wasn't there a Mike Sherman 8 string that was entirely sky blue? That guitar was pretty rad if I remember correctly.


----------



## Kiwimetal101

^ He sold/traded it..


----------



## ChrisLetchford

New play through, first with my new Suhr 7 string!


----------



## ChrisLetchford

New play through uploaded today from Travis


----------



## toiletstand

all great stuff. thanks for uploading!


----------



## ChrisLetchford

writing new album! here is a little taste of what we have been working on!


----------



## Kiwimetal101

Looks like Mark is making his 'mark'...........

....

But seriously so keen to hear new stuff, regular updates would be muchly appreciated


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff

Damn. I am excitebike.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

That jackson still blows my mind


----------



## Blasphemer




----------



## Skyblue

Hell yeah! Can't wait to hear more already!


----------



## piggins411

OH BABY. Well, time to get ready to buy a new tab book


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

Awesome video. But the real topic is WHEN WILL WE HEAR ABOUT THE LETCHFORD SIG.

I hope it's the Jackson. Please God, let it be the Jackson.


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff

Captain Butterscotch said:


> Awesome video. But the real topic is WHEN WILL WE HEAR ABOUT THE LETCHFORD SIG.
> 
> I hope it's the Jackson. Please God, let it be the Jackson.



The Jackson would be sweet...But I'll bet it's a Strictly 7. I remember a show in Cleveland where a couple guys from S7 were there and they were talking to Chris about a guitar.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

S7 has been handing out signatures like they're candy at Halloween lately. I sincerely hope it's not from them. I don't think Chris has played any of their instruments in public?


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff

Captain Butterscotch said:


> S7 has been handing out signatures like they're candy at Halloween lately. I sincerely hope it's not from them. I don't think Chris has played any of their instruments in public?



Yeah but it's possible they rethought the way they handle endorsements and sigs after what happened with Keith Merrow.


----------



## JosephAOI

Chris, if your signature guitar is a Strictly 7, I will poop on a STS t-shirt out of anger.


----------



## TIBrent

That would suck if it was an S7, because if it is an S7 all it will be is quilted top over mahogany body with their typical 7 piece maple/wenge boards with matte black finish blah blah. I mean, it wouldn't be so bad if it wasn't like the 'same exact signature guitar' coming out over & over minus the substitution of one of two components but you can pretty much guesstimate what every signature they are going to do is going to look like before it even comes out. Just my two cents.
-Brent


----------



## JoeyBTL

Just my opinion/observation but I feel like its not S7. They usually announce that kind of stuff before the guitars have even been made and at random times. Chris said his would be announced at NAMM so it seems un-S7-like to wait and be so secretive about it when they haven't been for the other sigs they've been pumping out.


----------



## ROAR

Hey Chris choose whatever brand you like!
It's YOUR sig and I'm sure with all your experience
at MI it will be just fine!


----------



## gunshow86de

If it is Strictly 7, my money would be on one of the Strandberg S7's.


----------



## technomancer

I hope it is a Strictly 7, then I will have no GAS for it at all


----------



## ChrisLetchford

*mod edit: last warning, keep the product updates in the Dealers section*


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff

^ I bought some a bit ago...Those delrin Jazz IIIs are the best I've ever used.


----------



## MistaMarko

Just posting a reminder here for this...tomorrow is the last day to enter!


----------



## AscendingMatt

i hope its the jackson i would totally get one!


----------



## ChrisLetchford

Second writing teaser video! 





ChrisLetchford said:


> *mod edit: last warning, keep the product updates in the Dealers section*



And what is this about?


----------



## technomancer

First, great playing as usual, looking forward to the new album. Really like the drum line in the bit of your drummer tracking.



ChrisLetchford said:


> And what is this about?



I believe that was the ad you posted for your new pics with the link to buy them.


----------



## ChrisLetchford

technomancer said:


> First, great playing as usual, looking forward to the new album.
> 
> thanks!
> 
> 
> I believe that was the ad you posted for your new pics with the link to buy them.



gotcha, i dont remember seeing the first warning though. i was confused to where I thought I wrote that post haha.

so anything sold should go in the dealer section? so all bands posting they have a new album out or anything related to their band that has a price should go in the dealer section since they are selling a product? not sarcasm. im really trying understand since the rules are clearly not specific. 

i dont appreciate the mod "last warning" without receiving the first one and would hate to get a ban over something that is not specified. 

we'll have a new album coming out in the spring, so I will of course be updating this megathread for pre-orders and what not, but its a product, so it would go in the dealer section? I dont really think that makes sense.


----------



## The Reverend

It's the internet, don't stress, Chris. I think the point is that if you're expressly saying, "Go buy my album" it would be a product you're trying to sell. If you or another member is just saying that preorders are up, then it should be fine. I haven't seen people get banned when posting about that in megathreads, but then again, I'm not a mod, so take this with a grain of salt. A large one, at that.


----------



## Kiwimetal101

I thought that fact that this is the Scale The Summit megathread, and people subscribed to get all the latest info, would mean that members of the band could past anything related wether it be for sale or not.. 

I mean chris's signature is advertising his books in his signature which gets posted in every other post he makes in other threads but he can't post it in his own bands thread??

Not trying to rock the boat, but like chris said someone needs to clarify that..


----------



## btbamthewell

That mod edit is crazy! I'm coming here for album updates!!

Chris, will there be a tab book coinciding with the release of the album?


----------



## HaloHat

Kiwimetal101 said:


> I thought that fact that this is the Scale The Summit megathread, and people subscribed to get all the latest info, would mean that members of the band could past anything related wether it be for sale or not..
> 
> I mean chris's signature is advertising his books in his signature which gets posted in every other post he makes in other threads but he can't post it in his own bands thread??
> 
> Not trying to rock the boat, but like chris said someone needs to clarify that..



^^^ You were post #666 I'm black with envy


----------



## Kiwimetal101

HaloHat said:


> ^^^ You were post #666 I'm black with envy



I didn't even realize!!


----------



## technomancer

ChrisLetchford said:


> gotcha, i dont remember seeing the first warning though. i was confused to where I thought I wrote that post haha.
> 
> so anything sold should go in the dealer section? so all bands posting they have a new album out or anything related to their band that has a price should go in the dealer section since they are selling a product? not sarcasm. im really trying understand since the rules are clearly not specific.
> 
> i dont appreciate the mod "last warning" without receiving the first one and would hate to get a ban over something that is not specified.
> 
> we'll have a new album coming out in the spring, so I will of course be updating this megathread for pre-orders and what not, but its a product, so it would go in the dealer section? I dont really think that makes sense.



Earlier warning / explanation

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/2982156-post31.html

I believe there was another one before that but I really don't feel like going looking for it.

We generally let release / preorder information stay in general music, but other stuff (instruction books, tab books, picks, action figures, beer cozies, etc etc etc) usually gets moved to dealers.



Kiwimetal101 said:


> I thought that fact that this is the Scale The Summit megathread, and people subscribed to get all the latest info, would mean that members of the band could past anything related wether it be for sale or not..
> 
> I mean chris's signature is advertising his books in his signature which gets posted in every other post he makes in other threads but he can't post it in his own bands thread??
> 
> Not trying to rock the boat, but like chris said someone needs to clarify that..



We've generally left people's sigs alone as long as they don't get too overboard.


----------



## ChrisLetchford

btbamthewell said:


> That mod edit is crazy! I'm coming here for album updates!!
> 
> Chris, will there be a tab book coinciding with the release of the album?



definitely will be!



technomancer said:


> Earlier warning / explanation
> 
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/2982156-post31.html
> 
> I believe there was another one before that but I really don't feel like going looking for it.
> 
> We generally let release / preorder information stay in general music, but other stuff (instruction books, tab books, picks, action figures, beer cozies, etc etc etc) usually gets moved to dealers.
> 
> 
> 
> We've generally let people's sigs alone as long as they don't get too overboard.



probably send warnings via private messages as I dont go back and re-read my own posts. 

i'll do my best to put things in the correct place.


----------



## MistaMarko

Hey guys,

'New Bass Day' thread posted for Mark's new Acacia Custom Shop 6-String in the Bass section, just wanted to link here:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ba...-acacia-custom-6-string-bass.html#post3422259


----------



## technomancer

^ nice looking bass... hopefully we get some album updates soon


----------



## MistaMarko

technomancer said:


> ^ nice looking bass... hopefully we get some album updates soon



Thanks...and lots coming soon as far as info. Literally any day now or so!


----------



## Seanthesheep

MistaMarko said:


> Thanks...and lots coming soon as far as info. Literally any day now or so!






so friggen stoked


----------



## technomancer

MistaMarko said:


> Thanks...and lots coming soon as far as info. Literally any day now or so!


----------



## ChrisLetchford

play through on my signature Strandberg Boden CL7 

guitar slays....


----------



## guitarguyMT

Super excited for this!  This stuff is always so tight!


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

Favorite STS song right der.


----------



## MistaMarko

New bass play through (first one with my Acacia Custom) for "City in the Sky" -- check it!


----------



## TIBrent

That is a stellar play through video Mark. Your melodic lines not only complement the music, but they enhance it so well. This gets me stoked for the new record


----------



## MistaMarko

TIBrent said:


> That is a stellar play through video Mark. Your melodic lines not only complement the music, but they enhance it so well. This gets me stoked for the new record



Thanks so much! Appreciate it -- but to be fair, I didn't write any of the basslines on that song (or album) as I wasn't in the band yet, but I'm immensely proud of the bass stuff for the new album so rest assured I think you'll enjoy those just as much


----------



## TIBrent

MistaMarko said:


> rest assured I think you'll enjoy those just as much


Oh no doubt dude! I can't wait to hear more bud


----------



## piggins411

Freakin' awesome studio update:


----------



## gunshow86de

^

I am now officially pumped.


----------



## JEngelking

Every part of that video makes me a happy camper. Stoked for the new album!


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

So many good music feels for this CD! I love the music that comes from these guys. You guys should totally come to Little Rock again!


----------



## Kiwimetal101

So much win in that vid man, chris made a comment about the bands favorite parts not even being in there though...


----------



## Chuck

cannot fucking wait!


----------



## sojorel

2:15 was all like woop woop zoom


----------



## Opion

Yeah, I got really stoked on that video this morning. That crazy tap lick Chris plays is remarkable!


----------



## Blasphemer

My reaction to the Intronaut / Scale the Summit / Mouth of the Architect tour that was just announced:


----------



## xethicx

Never heard of this band before but man these a lot of talent in here. Not really my thing but it's pretty awesome


----------



## TripperJ

I was so psyched when I saw that scale the summit will be touring with intronaut in a few months Until I saw that they're playing at The Great Scott in Allston, Ma where it is always 18 or 21+. I've missed so many bands because of the age requirements.


----------



## ChrisLetchford

Thanks for all the compliments on the video! Appreciate it. 

Here the dates for the tour with Intronaut! We'll be adding a couple dates to the first show and at the end of the tour as headlining dates, later on. 

6/4 - Portland, OR @ Hawthorne Theater
6/5 - Seattle, WA @ Highline
6/6 &#8211; CANADA - Vancouver, BC @ Rickshaw Theater
6/7 &#8211; CANADA - Calgary, AB @ Calgary Metal Festival
6/8 &#8211; CANADA - Edmonton, AB @ Pawn Shop
6/10 &#8211; CANADA - Winnipeg, MB @ Osborne Village Inn
6/11 - St Paul, MN Station 4
6/12 - Chicago, IL @ Double Door
6/13 - Cleveland, OH @ Now That's Class
6/14 - Rochester, NY @ Bug Jar
6/15 - Brooklyn, NY @ Saint Vitus
6/16 - Syracuse, NY @ Lost Horizon
6/17 &#8211; CANADA - Montreal, QC ii Motore
6/18 &#8211; CANADA - Toronto, ON The Annex WreckRoom
6/19 - West Chester, PA @ The Note
6/20 - Boston, MA @ Great Scott
6/21 - Baltimore, MD @ Metro Gallery
6/22 - Charlotte, NC Tremont Music Hall
6/23 - Nashville, TN @ Exit/In
6/24 - Atlanta, GA @ The Drunken Unicorn
6/25 - Orlando, FL @ The Social
6/26 - Tampa, FL @ The Orpheum
6/28 - Houston, TX Fitzgerald's Houston
6/29 - Austin, TX @ Red 7
6/30 - Dallas, TX @ Club Dada
7/1 - Lubbock, TX @ Jake's
7/2 - Santa Fe, NM @ Warehouse 21
7/3 - Denver, CO Marquis Theatre
7/5 - San Francisco, CA Slim's
7/6 - Los Angeles, CA The Roxy Theatre


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

Hey Chris, do you know if the tab book will be available when the CD comes out? That would just be the greatest thing ever.


----------



## TIBrent

ChrisLetchford said:


> 7/6 - Los Angeles, CA The Roxy Theatre


BOOM! I'm there


----------



## AscendingMatt

SEE YOU IN CLEVELAND!!!


----------



## abandonist

Bought the bass player's book and it has immensely improved my playing in a week.


----------



## technomancer

Has there been a release date posted for the new album that I missed?


----------



## lurgar

Looks like I will be going to Fitz's for the first time in years.


----------



## rjnix_0329

technomancer said:


> Has there been a release date posted for the new album that I missed?



I believe they are still just saying "late spring".


----------



## spawnofthesith

I am so fucking stoked for this tour. It will be like me 15th time seeing StS, and Intronaut is one of my newly found favorite bands. And the Marquis is one of my favorite venues.


----------



## Fiction

Still waiting for them to set sails for Australia!

I said this at the start of last year too, and Chris replied with some mysterious allusion, but that didn't happen.. Now I need another one for 2013.


----------



## asher

Can't make anything. Nothing close to here.


----------



## Kiwimetal101

Fiction said:


> Still waiting for them to set sails for Australia!



Im still waiting for the day they hit NZ, I doubt itl happen though.. Heres hoping the Aussie gig will be big enough for me to fly over too...


----------



## Doug N

Fiction said:


> Chris replied with some mysterious allusion



Oddly enough, Mysterious Allusion is the name of their next album.


----------



## ChrisLetchford

Captain Butterscotch said:


> Hey Chris, do you know if the tab book will be available when the CD comes out? That would just be the greatest thing ever.



You know it!


----------



## Seanthesheep

woooo, cant wait to see you guys in toronto!!!

btw when is the album coming out? I know its done, and the label has it, and the wait is kiling me


----------



## AscendingMatt

i hope you guys know that your playing at a shit hole venue in Cleveland. you usually play at Peabody's.


----------



## Blasphemer

http://youtu.be/eqqikfk2UqU
Awwww... Yiss...


----------



## DrZoidberg

Yes! I'm expecting a lot from this album, these studio updates are all fantastic!


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

We have a date. I'm so damn excite!


----------



## ChrisLetchford

So, "The Migration" is out June 11th... and here is the Guitar studio footage!


----------



## GlxyDs

On the StS store there is a pretty badass Jackson 7 raffle going on!


----------



## Kiwimetal101

When can we expect a badass pre-order to go up chris?


----------



## ChrisLetchford

Kiwimetal101 said:


> When can we expect a badass pre-order to go up chris?



couple more weeks! keep an eye out!


----------



## Skyblue

Just ordered myself a couple of StS t-shirts and some picks, can't wait for them to get here!


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

Take my money.


----------



## jehu12141987

Now please. Now!


----------



## Kiwimetal101

ChrisLetchford said:


> couple more weeks! keep an eye out!


----------



## technomancer

Sweet, glad to see a release date


----------



## asher




----------



## ChrisLetchford

thanks guys!



Skyblue said:


> Just ordered myself a couple of StS t-shirts and some picks, can't wait for them to get here!



and I remember seeing this order, be patient with shipping for this one. international packages take a while with USPS!


----------



## Skyblue

ChrisLetchford said:


> thanks guys!
> 
> 
> 
> and I remember seeing this order, be patient with shipping for this one. international packages take a while with USPS!



Haha yeah, I figured it'll be a while... Ah well, better late then never!


----------



## Lianoroto

ChrisLetchford said:


> thanks guys!
> 
> 
> 
> and I remember seeing this order, be patient with shipping for this one. international packages take a while with USPS!



You say that, but all the packages I have ordered from you arrived within a week. It is faster to order clothes from you, than from regular online clothes-stores in Norway. And cheaper too.


----------



## Skyblue

Lianoroto said:


> You say that, but all the packages I have ordered from you arrived within a week. It is faster to order clothes from you, than from regular online clothes-stores in Norway. And cheaper too.



Probably better looking too, you guys have some awesome designs! with these I'll have 3 shirts... I'm guessing you'll have new shirts with the new album?


----------



## ChrisLetchford

Lianoroto said:


> You say that, but all the packages I have ordered from you arrived within a week. It is faster to order clothes from you, than from regular online clothes-stores in Norway. And cheaper too.



Wow, thats great then! 



Skyblue said:


> Probably better looking too, you guys have some awesome designs! with these I'll have 3 shirts... I'm guessing you'll have new shirts with the new album?



Thanks, we have always put a lot into all artwork. Definitely. Our art guy is currently working on new designs!


----------



## Seanthesheep

TRACK LISTINGS!  


"The Migration" Track Listing:
1. Odyssey
2. Atlas Novus
3. The Olive Tree
4. Narrow Salient
5. Oracle
6. Evergreen
7. The Dark Horse
8. Willow
9. Sabrosa
10. The Traveler


taken from


----------



## lawizeg

So excited to catch STS for the first time in the summer with my boyfriend, whom I introduced them to. Aw YIS!


----------



## ChrisLetchford

final studio video, drum tracking and the cover art for the album! hope you guys dig it!


----------



## hardvalve

I am new here, and cannot believe Chris posts here. I am old as Fu&%, and still have Chris as a hero. Thanks for what you are doing, truly some great $hit. Very cool, and can't wait for the new stuff.


----------



## asher

Oh Pat and the giant throne of chops he sits on back there. Super excited!


----------



## lawizeg

Yes! I love the artwork, so interesting. Pat is so skilled. 
Care to explain the art a bit?

It's a little odd how excited I am both for this album to drop and the white picks my bf(because he's awesome) to get here


----------



## Fiction

You guys and your damn artwork. Cant wait for the shirts as well, my great plains buffalo shirt is still my favourite, even though its too small to fit me 

Btw, you should restock the white/creamy Great Plains shirt in large!


----------



## Kiwimetal101

I want this inside me so bad....


----------



## Skyblue

Broccoli dinosaurs. Now I'm sure this album is going to be awesome.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

That artwork is just awesome! I want that as a HUGE poster for my wall. I must have it.


----------



## Housty00

Captain Butterscotch said:


> That artwork is just awesome! I want that as a HUGE poster for my wall. I must have it.



YEP! I need this. HUUUGGEE posters please, Chris


----------



## wannabguitarist

I haven't bought a band shirt in a long time but I'd definitely buy one with the album cover on it.

And I'm stoked for this album


----------



## Nevertaken

Oh man, I just ordered a vinyl of The Collective off Amazon last night (last one in stock!). Definitely pre-ordering this once it's available. 

Thanks for all the great playthroughs on youtube as well.


----------



## ChrisLetchford

New Song Preview for the first track off of "The Migration" titled "Odyssey" and pre-orders are launched. Hope you guys dig it!

WATCH IN HD, audio is improved greatly!


----------



## ScottyB724

Made my night. All the artwork, especially on the merch is spectacular.
but only 100 vinyls! Payday isn't 'till Thursday! Noooooo!


----------



## Ralyks

I'm watching it, and holy, holy, HOLY crap. One listen and Odyssey is already now towards the top of my favorite StS jams! Great job guys, hopefully order a vinyl shortly.

EDIT: Probably a bit early to ask, but will there be a tab book for 'The Migration' down the line? I'm already willing to start trying this track by ear, but I'm already psyched at the possibility of a tab


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

I don't want more, I think that I actually physically need more. That was SO GOOD!

EDIT: I just preordered the CD+Vinyl. Now, I just have to find something that I can play it with...


----------



## Kiwimetal101

So much YES!!!

This is sounding HUGE!!

EDIT: Why do I have to go to work? I want to repeat this for another half hour.... Ahwell pre-order to be payed for when I return!


----------



## TIBrent

Great sounding mix. That bass is so tasty in this one too. Definitely a nice mix of the old albums with a slightly more refined edge to it. Very nice, well done guys!


----------



## Black Mamba

Wow! Odyssey is amazing! Can't wait for the full release!


----------



## Tommy

Pretty excited about this. Just got the pre-order with CD + Vinyl + T-shirt. I have absolutely nothing to play the vinyl but I'm still stoked.


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff

Just bought a CD shirt combo! So stoked for this! Sucks that the release date is in june. ME NEEDS IT NEOW!!


----------



## asher

CD + t-shirt!


----------



## Fiction

Got the vinyl, shirt and CD Package! Can't wait!

The clip sounds killer, I wish the tab book was up for pre-order so I could of ordered it to come with the vinyl/t-shirt to avoid 2x postage fees in aus, though


----------



## rjnix_0329

Really loving "Odyssey"! It still sounds like Scale the Summit but it has some different ideas in there that set it apart from Carving Dessert Canyons and The Collective. 

Looking at the track listing, I fully expected to see Redwoods on there. Was that part of an EP I missed, or was it just a YouTube only sort of thing?


----------



## Kiwimetal101

CD+TSHIRT

Ahhh I want this NOW!!!


----------



## elrrek

I'm not listening yet! Not yet! I am not ready!

However, I would like to add my voice to the requests of "can we have the artwork as a poster please?". Seriously, if I had an A3 print of that to frame and put in my guitar room, it would be cool.


----------



## mr_fruitbowl

Why are the tshirts in such simple colours?! I'd love if they looked like the actual album art.


----------



## Lianoroto

Got the vinyl + t-shirt I think. Paypal seems to be fucked at the moment. Do you have any way of checking if the order is filled Chris?


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

rjnix_0329 said:


> Looking at the track listing, I fully expected to see Redwoods on there. Was that part of an EP I missed, or was it just a YouTube only sort of thing?



Yeah, it was just a single.

I'm glad I bought that vinyl before they all ran out.


----------



## AscendingMatt

i bought the vinyl but have to buy a record player now


----------



## TheShreddinHand

Did anyone else want this song to keep going vs. fade out?! Really dig the song but didn't want it to end!


----------



## Jonathan20022

TheShreddinHand said:


> Did anyone else want this song to keep going vs. fade out?! Really dig the song but didn't want it to end!



Because peeps haven't seen this, or heard the entire track. I don't know why the StS Youtube channel just has the fade out version.


----------



## anomynous

It's not the full song





Prosthetic put the full thing up


----------



## TheShreddinHand

Ah! Thanks guys!


----------



## lawizeg

Got the vinyl! Clear blue haze. CAN'T WAIT 

Hoping the picks are available outside of the preorder...


----------



## TripperJ

Vinyl. Pre-ordered I can't wait


----------



## Lianoroto

Finally got it ordered with Paypal. If the release track is anything to go buy then june 11th can't come fast enough!


----------



## ChrisLetchford

First off, thanks for all the pre-orders guys and glad you are enjoying the first single!




Ralyks said:


> I'm watching it, and holy, holy, HOLY crap. One listen and Odyssey is already now towards the top of my favorite StS jams! Great job guys, hopefully order a vinyl shortly.
> 
> EDIT: Probably a bit early to ask, but will there be a tab book for 'The Migration' down the line? I'm already willing to start trying this track by ear, but I'm already psyched at the possibility of a tab



We'll have them out when the record is out, so check back on our store 12am Tuesday morning of June 11th!




Kenji20022 said:


> Because peeps haven't seen this, or heard the entire track. I don't know why the StS Youtube channel just has the fade out version.




We dont legally own our own music, so we aren't allowed to put up the entire song sadly. 



lawizeg said:


> Got the vinyl! Clear blue haze. CAN'T WAIT
> 
> Hoping the picks are available outside of the preorder...



Yes, we'll be posting up more variations of the cover art on picks in all the different gauges. 


Again... thanks a bunch for all the support guys!

Working on getting a dual guitar Play through posted for "Odyssey" in 2 weeks! Keep an eye out!


----------



## davemeistro

So Chris, are you guys planning on doing anything special for the album's release date in St. Paul?


----------



## flameron

ChrisLetchford said:


> New Song Preview for the first track off of "The Migration" titled "Odyssey" and pre-orders are launched. Hope you guys dig it!
> 
> WATCH IN HD, audio is improved greatly!




Can't wait


----------



## rjnix_0329

The more I listen to "Odyssey", the more excited I am! This is definitely one of my most anticipated releases of the year.


----------



## Seanthesheep

rjnix_0329 said:


> Really loving "Odyssey"! It still sounds like Scale the Summit but it has some different ideas in there that set it apart from Carving Dessert Canyons and The Collective.
> 
> Looking at the track listing, I fully expected to see Redwoods on there. Was that part of an EP I missed, or was it just a YouTube only sort of thing?



Yea Im loving the single too. I also love how so far every album has been entirely different than the previous one. the being said the Collective was one of my favourite albums ever so Id love for the Migration to top it

btw will the tab books for the collective stay up after the migration tab books go up?

I want to pickup both but also want to in the same order because shipping for me is 20+ $


----------



## brector

Got 2 vinyl+tshirt packages, can't wait!

-Brian


----------



## rapterr15

Seanthesheep said:


> btw will the tab books for the collective stay up after the migration tab books go up?



I'm in the same boat as you. I would imagine The Collective book will still be available seeing as how the Carving Desert Canyons book is still for sale. I kinda wanna buy all the tab books and instructional books at once to cut down on shipping costs.


----------



## ChrisLetchford

davemeistro said:


> So Chris, are you guys planning on doing anything special for the album's release date in St. Paul?



If we can think of something!



Seanthesheep said:


> Yea Im loving the single too. I also love how so far every album has been entirely different than the previous one. the being said the Collective was one of my favourite albums ever so Id love for the Migration to top it
> 
> btw will the tab books for the collective stay up after the migration tab books go up?
> 
> I want to pickup both but also want to in the same order because shipping for me is 20+ $



Yeah man we are screwed with international shipping. Our rates use to be about $11 for a book pretty much anywhere outside of the US, but on Jan 27th-ish USPS raised their rates by 60% so now its around $20. I decided the other day to go to FedEx to get some quotes to see if it would be cheaper, starting rates for international shipping was $110 for ONE BOOK! So its clearly a monopoly and we have no other options but to continue using USPS. Its a bummer. 

I also looked into having a store over in Europe carry our books as well, but the rates for printing them over seas plus shipping in Euro's, ended up being more expensive than if you just order it from us right now when you convert your Euro to US dollars. 

So now its just a whether or not people think $20 is for the book and $20 for shipping, or $30 for the book and $10 for shipping, ends up being the same. 

All that aside, as you guys probably dont care about that stuff haha, yeah we'll have all Tab Books still up! 



rapterr15 said:


> I'm in the same boat as you. I would imagine The Collective book will still be available seeing as how the Carving Desert Canyons book is still for sale. I kinda wanna buy all the tab books and instructional books at once to cut down on shipping costs.



Correct sir! And thanks a head of time for the order. Definitely appreciate it!


----------



## davemeistro

ChrisLetchford said:


> If we can think of something!


 
Well, I think I've seen you guys three times now and haven't heard you guys play Black Hills or Redwoods, both of which are among my very favorites. I know you've played them before so I guess that wouldn't really be special, but I would probably pre my pants if you played either haha. Well if you think of something, I have a few friends who are on the fence about going to the show who could use all the convincing they can get!

Do you know how long your set's going to be for this tour?


----------



## piggins411

I've seen them twice and still haven't heard Age of the Tide. I figured it'd be one I could definitely count on hearing


----------



## Blasphemer

piggins411 said:


> I've seen them twice and still haven't heard Age of the Tide. I figured it'd be one I could definitely count on hearing



Age of the Tide live is preeeetty freaking great. Lets hope you get to see it!


----------



## Nevertaken

Preodered the blue haze vinyl, can't wait as well. Just got Collective on vinyl earlier this month also.


----------



## Joomis

Can't wait for this!


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff

piggins411 said:


> I've seen them twice and still haven't heard Age of the Tide. I figured it'd be one I could definitely count on hearing


Age of the Tide's outro is fucking insane live. It's a pretty simple riff and it's damn heavy so Chris and Travis go a little more nuts on that than they usually can while still playing cleanly. It's goooooood.


----------



## ChrisLetchford

rjnix_0329 said:


> Really loving "Odyssey"! It still sounds like Scale the Summit but it has some different ideas in there that set it apart from Carving Dessert Canyons and The Collective.
> 
> Looking at the track listing, I fully expected to see Redwoods on there. Was that part of an EP I missed, or was it just a YouTube only sort of thing?



"Redwoods" was actually a track off of "The Collective", as a 11 song exclusive album to Japan only, then after 6 months we were able to release it in the states as a single. 



mr_fruitbowl said:


> Why are the tshirts in such simple colours?! I'd love if they looked like the actual album art.



I was going to do that, but full color shirt prints are always hit or miss with how they come out. Im still planning on getting a full color printed, but only after I get a sample print of them. I was scared to post the full color for pre-order, sell a bunch and then have them come out like crap. 



Lianoroto said:


> Got the vinyl + t-shirt I think. Paypal seems to be fucked at the moment. Do you have any way of checking if the order is filled Chris?



Yeah, just shoot a email to [email protected] and I can check. If you got a receipt from paypal or our automated bigcartel email, then it went through for sure. 



davemeistro said:


> Well, I think I've seen you guys three times now and haven't heard you guys play Black Hills or Redwoods, both of which are among my very favorites. I know you've played them before so I guess that wouldn't really be special, but I would probably pre my pants if you played either haha. Well if you think of something, I have a few friends who are on the fence about going to the show who could use all the convincing they can get!
> 
> Do you know how long your set's going to be for this tour?



We are direct support, so 40 minutes.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

Waiting for the super exclusive ultra deluxe edition with a solid gold vinyl in a silk wrap with a 17" inch replica Tree Beast model.


----------



## piggins411

6 mins of the album!:

Exclusive Preview: Hear Six Minutes of Scale the Summit&#8217;s New Album The Migration | MetalSucks


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

The Dark Horse, Evergreen, and The Traveler sound like they're gonna be awesome!

I love the clean tones I'm hearing from the album so far.


----------



## Seanthesheep

Im kinda of freaking out about atlas novus 




ChrisLetchford said:


> We are direct support, so 40 minutes.




so this tour coming up you guys arent headlining? 

Also, Im not sure how I feel about the mix on the new album, everything sounds good with tones, and you can hear all the instrumentds easily but it lacks a certain pounding or thump Im used to with other albums.

other than that though the tones are great, and the actual material is unbelieveable though


----------



## lawizeg

I'm freaking out about every song. So good! I was so excited when I saw that link, practically giddy...beyond pumped for this. I think this will blow most releases this year out of the water&#8212;definitely your best yet.


----------



## rapterr15

Holy crap, those previews have me so excited right now! Dark Horse and The Traveler sound bangin. I know its all gonna be great. June 11 can't come soon enough.


----------



## Kiwimetal101

Waiting for international shipping is gonna be painful.......


----------



## elrrek

Kiwimetal101 said:


> Waiting for international shipping is gonna be painful.......



The price of international shipping is painful.

I realise that there is not a great deal that STS can do about this but $13.99 to ship a CD to Europe from the US is sore.

However, when you compare that to 10.00GBP for the new Tesseract which is coming from the UK to Europe ... STS are actually winning that competition!

Maybe I'll try and order yet another fine instructional book from STS and save some cash on shipping


----------



## Kiwimetal101

elrrek said:


> The price of international shipping is painful.
> 
> I realise that there is not a great deal that STS can do about this but $13.99 to ship a CD to Europe from the US is sore.
> 
> However, when you compare that to 10.00GBP for the new Tesseract which is coming from the UK to Europe ... STS are actually winning that competition!
> 
> Maybe I'll try and order yet another fine instructional book from STS and save some cash on shipping



Try $18.75USD to NZ..


----------



## Fiction

26 AUD, but I got the shirt and vinyl with it.


----------



## elrrek

Fiction said:


> 26 AUD, but I got the shirt and vinyl with it.



Seriously? That's $26.60 US!
And less than it costs to get just the CD to Europe!
I don't want to think about how pissed our man form NZ is right now.

At least I can get the mp3s on bandcamp soon-ish.

So, STS, when are you coming to Europe?


----------



## Lianoroto

ChrisLetchford said:


> Yeah, just shoot a email to [email protected] and I can check. If you got a receipt from paypal or our automated bigcartel email, then it went through for sure. .



Yeh, got a receipt from Paypal but nothing from Bigcartel so I was kinda stumped. Nothing was ordered apparently, just Paypal being a bit glitchy, so I placed a new order that worked.


----------



## Tasteh

Once you guys get big enough, you should let people start posting guitar pros of your songs again


----------



## rapterr15

Tasteh said:


> Once you guys get big enough, you should let people start posting guitar pros of your songs again



If you like a band's songs enough to want to learn the songs, and the band sells tab books at a reasonable price ($20 for 10-11 songs isn't much), why not support the band? I imagine Chris puts in a lot of effort to make these tab books, so its not really fair for other people to just post tabs of the band's songs for free.

Or you could learn by ear.


----------



## Jonathan20022

^ On that note, offering a GP format for your Tabs would be great. I love tab books, but being able to slow down parts/learn songs in different tunings without having to change your own is something I value in GP a ton.

I plan on getting the book of The Collective and The Migration, but would much prefer if they existed. It's time consuming though, so I don't expect it haha.


----------



## kamello

Kenji20022 said:


> ^ On that note, offering a GP format for your Tabs would be great. I love tab books, but being able to slow down parts/learn songs in different tunings without having to change your own is something I value in GP a ton.
> 
> I plan on getting the book of The Collective and The Migration, but would much prefer if they existed. It's time consuming though, so I don't expect it haha.



too hard to control piracy I guess....


----------



## lawizeg

kamello said:


> too hard to control piracy I guess....



Tis is true. I'm gonna be honest and say if it was possible to get my hands on the tabs without paying, I would. But I'm happily actually buying a few tabbooks(Safety Fire, Human Abstract, STS) now...
Kind of interesting how more bands don't do the tab book thing.


----------



## Jonathan20022

That's actually very true, I hadn't thought about it.

But then again, don't most sites that host tabs get regulated? Same reason you can't find Dethklok Tabs anywhere either. Piracy still happens sadly, I know some guys in the music program at my college just buy Jam Track stuff and spread it within their circle of friends.

But I fully understand if it's just not something you guys can do, due to label restrictions/time restrictions/or not wanting to go through that method.


----------



## Seanthesheep

Kiwimetal101 said:


> Try $18.75USD to NZ..



try 18 something to canada


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

I prefer the book to a GP file, honestly. It's similar to the e-book vs. real book discussion. I just like to have a book in front of me that I can pick up and write in when I need to make a notation on something. Plus, I get to support one of my favorite bands. 

its lyke a win win tipe of situation lolololololol


----------



## AscendingMatt

"Odyssey" Dual Guitar Play Through w/ Chris Letchford & Travis LeVrier


----------



## piggins411

^ After watching that video, I can now pick out the EXACT parts I have no chance of being able to play


----------



## AscendingMatt

^ i cant wait to get the tab book! ive learned sooo may cool techniques from these guys


----------



## The Reverend

This may sound strange to you guys, but I actually enjoy watching StS play much more than I enjoy listening to their albums. Generally, they're not metal enough for me, even as far as instrumental music goes, but watching their videos? Holy shit. It's amazing to watch these guys play, they have beautiful guitars, great tone, everything. It's inspiring to watch them, not so much when I play one of their albums.

Anyone else like that? I know it's incredibly odd. I've never felt that way about any other band.


----------



## kamello

The Reverend said:


> This may sound strange to you guys, but I actually enjoy watching StS play much more than I enjoy listening to their albums. Generally, they're not metal enough for me, even as far as instrumental music goes, but watching their videos? Holy shit. It's amazing to watch these guys play, they have beautiful guitars, great tone, everything. It's inspiring to watch them, not so much when I play one of their albums.
> 
> Anyone else like that? I know it's incredibly odd. I've never felt that way about any other band.



well, if I have the chance and time to look to their playthroughs, yeah, also I learned a pair of songs by watching them so many times  
But I also dig the music a lot, when Im a bit tired from the br00tals I just put on The Collective and dive in the music


----------



## ChrisLetchford




----------



## lawizeg

Stunned by the playing, it's so complicated yet you guys make it look easy! The sig looks even better than before, too.

Did Ola build this one for you?


----------



## asher

The Reverend said:


> This may sound strange to you guys, but I actually enjoy watching StS play much more than I enjoy listening to their albums. Generally, they're not metal enough for me, even as far as instrumental music goes, but watching their videos? Holy shit. It's amazing to watch these guys play, they have beautiful guitars, great tone, everything. It's inspiring to watch them, not so much when I play one of their albums.
> 
> Anyone else like that? I know it's incredibly odd. I've never felt that way about any other band.



See if you can pick 'em up live too. They manage to bring a _ton_ of energy to it and their live tone was utterly flawless.


----------



## lurgar

Can't wait to see them live. Can't believe I'll actually be going to Fitz's again after so many years


----------



## piggins411

New song up!


----------



## DrZoidberg

So good! Can't wait for this album!


----------



## Kiwimetal101

Altas Novus is just beautiful....


----------



## jonajon91

Can anyone point me to some videos where they use the A(4) string. I am really interested to see how they sound and play. Preferably playthrough videos where the string us used a fair bit and if you can think of any videos with an A string that are not relevant to the thread and don't want to go off topic, could you just PM them to me. I have looked, but I could not find much.


----------



## spawnofthesith

The new song is so ....ing incredible. On another level for sure. I think this might by AOTY...


----------



## mr_fruitbowl

So that's 3 for 3 ,
https://soundcloud.com/prosthetic-records/scale-the-summit-oracle/s-ZgFjV

Damn they've really stepped up their game on this album!


----------



## AscendingMatt

^ wow my preorder cant come soon enough! AOTY for sure!


----------



## Seanthesheep

jonajon91 said:


> Can anyone point me to some videos where they use the A(4) string. I am really interested to see how they sound and play. Preferably playthrough videos where the string us used a fair bit and if you can think of any videos with an A string that are not relevant to the thread and don't want to go off topic, could you just PM them to me. I have looked, but I could not find much.



Chris had an 8 tuned B to A but as far as I know that high A wasnt even on the collective at this point Im like 99% sure they just play 7s tuned to B standard


----------



## Kiwimetal101

^Yea chris hasn't written anything on an 8 since carving desert canyons, he sold both of his sherman 8 strings to.. 

Also Oracle is awesome!!! Can't ....ing wait for my pre-order!!


----------



## davemeistro

mr_fruitbowl said:


> So that's 3 for 3 ,
> https://soundcloud.com/prosthetic-records/scale-the-summit-oracle/s-ZgFjV
> 
> Damn they've really stepped up their game on this album!



hnnnnggg

preordered, can't wait


----------



## Jonathan20022

jonajon91 said:


> Can anyone point me to some videos where they use the A(4) string. I am really interested to see how they sound and play. Preferably playthrough videos where the string us used a fair bit and if you can think of any videos with an A string that are not relevant to the thread and don't want to go off topic, could you just PM them to me. I have looked, but I could not find much.





That's the only playthrough I can remember of his using an 8 with the high A.


----------



## MerlinTKD

piggins411 said:


> New song up!




Aw, man, that's awesome  I love that clean tone!! Clear, but warm... that's the kind of clean I've been looking for!


_Edit:_ Is that from those new EMG's? The 57-7h and 66-7h? If so, that's the best EMG clean I've ever heard...


----------



## JosephAOI

Kenji20022 said:


> *video*
> 
> That's the only playthrough I can remember of his using an 8 with the high A.



Chris has never used an 8 with a high A. He always tuned his 8's to B-E-A-D-G-B-E-G


----------



## goherpsNderp

this album keeps getting better and better. Oracle giving me some major feels right now.

im loving this heavy mood they go into in the material we've heard so far.


----------



## TheDivineWing22

Oracle. Wow. That's all I have to say.


----------



## jehu12141987

Why can't June 11th be here already. -_- Sigh.


----------



## Jonathan20022

Narrow Salient full song is on Absolutepunk.net.

Scale The Summit - Profile - AbsolutePunk.net

It's so good, can't say enough about everything we've heard so far.


----------



## spawnofthesith

Two new songs today?? All of my yes.... they both sound killer.


Although, I think they might have made Atlas Novus _too_ good. If there's another song on the album as killer as that one I'll shit myself...


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

Wow, this CD is going to be killer! I haven't heard any bad songs from any of the ones released at all and that is an awesome sign of things to come, imo


----------



## man jerk

I got to see these guys play last Friday in Colorado Springs. Unbelievable show. I've never really been into instrumental music before but it was so refreshing to listen to music that had no message and no agenda. Just beautiful music. 

Lucky us I believe this was the first stop on the current tour. Too bad there wasn't more than 50 people in the crowd. They ....ing rocked though, I for one was transfixed!

I wish I could see them on July 2 or 3rd in Denver but I'll be out of town.


----------



## Kiwimetal101

All four songs are beautiful... 

This is already my album of the year, I WANT MY PRE-ORDER SO ....ING BAD!!!!!


----------



## rjnix_0329

I just got back from their show with Intronaut in Portland, and it was an absolutely killer set. 

I'm actually kind of jealous of you guys who still have the show to look forward to, but you can be jealous of me because I bought the CD at the show tonight, which was the first night they were legally allowed to sell it


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

rjnix_0329 said:


> I just got back from their show with Intronaut in Portland, and it was an absolutely killer set.
> 
> I'm actually kind of jealous of you guys who still have the show to look forward to, but you can be jealous of me because I bought the CD at the show tonight, which was the first night they were legally allowed to sell it



:O How is it?


----------



## hk_golgatha

Preordered it when they released the second track.
Reminding me a lot of The Collective with a little more technicality and ambience. Really digging it.
Totally gonna grab the tab book, too.


----------



## ChrisLetchford

"Atlas Novus" play through for EMG TV! 

Tab books for "The Migration" are out now as well!

Hope you guys dig the video!


----------



## JosephAOI

Oh, what's dis? I got a package? Oh, would you look at that!








Migration shirt!


----------



## Hybrid138

They shipped already???? I haven't got notification


----------



## TheShreddinHand

Can't wait to listen to this whole thing start to finish! Every song sounds fantastic so far from what's been released!

Chris, when are you guys going to get on Fractal's artists list? And speaking of Fractal, your guitar tone sounds freakin' awesome on these songs. Any hints as to what's going on on your patches??? 

EDIT:

Just saw this post on the fractal forum!

http://forum.fractalaudio.com/axe-fx-ii-recordings/70335-chris-letchford-scale-summit.html


----------



## JosephAOI

Nope, I had actually tried to order a different shirt (One of the "Strings are voices" ones) but it had actually been out of stock when I ordered it (Still mega bummed about that, I really wanted that shirt ) But this was what I asked for in replacement for that one so I got it early I suppose


----------



## ChrisLetchford

Hybrid138 said:


> They shipped already???? I haven't got notification



Pre-orders started shipping on June 3rd, there are over 700+ from our online store online. My gf runs the store while Im gone, she'll be taking 100 a day. Cant wait for you to get it as well!



TheShreddinHand said:


> Can't wait to listen to this whole thing start to finish! Every song sounds fantastic so far from what's been released!
> 
> Chris, when are you guys going to get on Fractal's artists list? And speaking of Fractal, your guitar tone sounds freakin' awesome on these songs. Any hints as to what's going on on your patches???
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Just saw this post on the fractal forum!
> 
> Chris Letchford (Scale the Summit)



We have endorsed their brand for 2 years now. Hopefully soon! 

When I get home from tour, I'll be tweaking some of my patches and uploading them! So keep an eye out!


----------



## nicktao

So why aren't the tab books in guitar pro? Ive bought both previous tab books and the guide but why not release it in gp so people can slow down sections and incrementally increase speed? I find it so much easier than using the song to match tempo and slow down.


----------



## Kiwimetal101

Another new song!!

Mythological metal: Scale the Summits The Olive Tree | ALARM

EDIT: Its ridiculous how much I am loving each song that comes out...


----------



## AscendingMatt

WOW^


----------



## Jonathan20022

nicktao said:


> So why aren't the tab books in guitar pro? Ive bought both previous tab books and the guide but why not release it in gp so people can slow down sections and incrementally increase speed? I find it so much easier than using the song to match tempo and slow down.



I asked that a couple pages back and it makes sense why they wouldn't. It would be nice, but there's tools that slow down music already so no big deal.


----------



## Blasphemer

Chris - Your guys' guitar tone on this album is RIDICULOUS. What did you use? Did you go with modeling, or are these real amps that I'm hearing?


----------



## Jonathan20022

The album is spectacular guys, had a listen through and it's your best work so far! I can't say enough about how complete each song feels, nothing sounds like it's placed there to take up space. And none of the songs feel like they're missing anything.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

Kiwimetal101 said:


> Another new song!!
> 
> Mythological metal: Scale the Summit&#8217;s &#8220;The Olive Tree&#8221; | ALARM
> 
> EDIT: Its ridiculous how much I am loving each song that comes out...



I actually like this one the most out of all of the songs that have been released! The beginning was perfect! And the lead at around 3:40 was a great little melody.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

Achievement unlocked!


----------



## AscendingMatt

SICK BASS LINES


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

AscendingMatt said:


> SICK BASS LINES



Oh, the bass lines! The beginning of The Traveler was one of my favorite parts of the entire CD.


----------



## lawizeg

The album sounds so good, my only complaint is that it ends! 

;(


----------



## kamello

lawizeg said:


> The album sounds so good, my only complaint is that it ends!
> 
> ;(



that was my only complaint with The Collective 

I was listening to Drifting Figures for the first time, I still remember it, it was an autumn day, leaves falling accompanied by that beautiful clean an amazing bass, then came the first high-gain riff with that positive vibe, wich made me feel great as that day I knew that probably I would be moving from the city that I loved and where I grew, but I was trying to see the bright side on it.
Then came the buil-up in 2:10, I was waiting for the most awesome climax in the history of climaxes, the rhytm becomes lowder, double bass kicks in, ''Holy Shit, here it comes'' AND BAM, it ends, I wanted to cry, literally  

yeah, I put on a lot of drama in there  
but really, love I love that song, It reminds me my old home and neighborhood, and I still have a crisp clear image of that autumn day in my mind


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff

Just finished the album. Got it in the mail today. 

All I can say is AAAAAAAUUUUUGGHGGHHH!!!!!!!!!

Easily one of my favorite albums of all time from one of my favorite bands of all time. Keep up the incredible work guys! and I'll see you Thursday in Cleveland.


----------



## Seanthesheep

Spaceman_Spiff said:


> Just finished the album. Got it in the mail today.
> 
> All I can say is AAAAAAAUUUUUGGHGGHHH!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Easily one of my favorite albums of all time from one of my favorite bands of all time. Keep up the incredible work guys! and I'll see you Thursday in Cleveland.



grrrrr I dont even think my preorder shipped yet :'(


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

I've listened to this CD on repeat for the past 2 days.

This CD is amazing. It has instantly become one of my favorite CD's ever. All of the guys really brought their A game to this CD and it shows hardcore.

10/10


----------



## GlxyDs

I got to see Scale the Summit live for the first time on Saturday (in Edmonton, AB). It was amazing to see the boys on stage. I have never been to a concert with a band that sounded so clean and tight.

They played a good amount of new songs which I enjoyed. I wish I could have put their set on loop, it was amazing. 

I am patiently awaiting my pre-order in the mail...


----------



## lawizeg

I was so hopeful my vinyl would come today....tomorrow must be it then! 

That being said, I've heard the album and its definitely some of my favorite STS stuff. Anyone want to share top three songs?

1. Atlas Novus
2. The Olive Tree
3. Odyssey


----------



## anomynous

All of it






But Odyssey, Atlas Novus & Narrow Salient right now


----------



## whilstmyguitardjentlyweep

for anyone who hasn't received their package yet...
decibel are streaming the entire album!
STREAMING: Scale the Summit&#8217;s &#8220;The Migration&#8221; | Decibel Magazine


----------



## TheShreddinHand

Yup....1 listen so far...unbelievable. Loving this album!


----------



## tomahawk_72

Oracle is my favorite so far.


----------



## Lianoroto

Ahh, want to listen to the album so bad! But, I got the LP arriving in the mail sometime in the future. First listen needs to be on a medium as epic as the album is certain to be!


----------



## lawizeg

iTs HERE
IT'S BEAUTIFul 
YESSS






The blue in this is so breath taking. I love vinyl so much...and this is one of my favorites by far. Other swirl types I've gotten haven't been anywhere near as beautiful as this...well see how ABR's gold/black turns out 

I cannot give this record all the praise it deserves, I just don't have the words


----------



## renzoip

I got the album today at 1am, it's awesome! Easily my favorite Scale the Summit album as of yet.


----------



## Tommy

My pre-order still hasn't shown up. I got so impatient I went to band camp and bought the album. Totally worth it. I don't mind buying it multiple times. 

Loving all of the album so far.


----------



## Fiction

Still waiting for my pre-order.. I'm not listening to the stream until it comes either 

I wish international deliveries were instant


----------



## Cyntex

Same here, but .... it, I am checking out the stream


----------



## jehu12141987

I am so glad they went with Jamie King. Proof is in the proggy pudding.


----------



## Hybrid138

Were shipping confirmation emails sent? If so, I haven't gotten one


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

^I didn't get one, but I got mine a few days ago.


----------



## Hybrid138

Ok, cool. Just wondering... my patience shall be rewarded!


----------



## IAMLORDVADER

/youtubevid]

Great vid! I really wish I could afford one of those guitars


----------



## asher

Hybrid138 said:


> Ok, cool. Just wondering... my patience shall be rewarded!



Still waiting myself. I expect any day now!


----------



## kamello

just realized that I haven't heard Chris talking before  

he seems really relaxed when speaking


----------



## lawizeg

Enjoyed that interview/showcase, his playing still stuns me every time lol.


----------



## Seanthesheep

Captain Butterscotch said:


> ^I didn't get one, but I got mine a few days ago.



did you do a preorder through StS' store or did you do it through Prosthetic Record's store? I did the later and Im hoping this is the case for me too because Ive had no shipping confirmation yet


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

Seanthesheep said:


> did you do a preorder through StS' store or did you do it through Prosthetic Record's store? I did the later and Im hoping this is the case for me too because Ive had no shipping confirmation yet



I'm pretty sure I got it from the StS store.


----------



## spawnofthesith

So I think Atlas Novus and The Orchid are pretty much the two greatest gifts the universe has given to mankind


EDIT: Laugh at the dumb error I made above


----------



## AscendingMatt

dark horse and willow keep me wet.. cant wait to see them tomorrow


----------



## AscendingMatt

spawnofthesith said:


> So I think Atlas Novus and The Orchid are pretty much the two greatest gifts the universe has given to mankind



the orchid? you meam oracle? im so confused did i miss out on a track?


----------



## spawnofthesith

AscendingMatt said:


> the orchid? you meam oracle? im so confused did i miss out on a track?



.... I am a retard haha yes I meant oracle. I don't know where orchid came from


----------



## AscendingMatt

^ its all good man, i was really upset for a sec and thought i didnt get a song lol


----------



## spawnofthesith

I hereby petition StS to write a song called the Orchid that is even more mindblowing than the aforementioned tracks


----------



## GSingleton

UH MAY ZING


----------



## ScottyB724

Spot on set tonight guys, Atlas Novus slays so hard live...


----------



## Seanthesheep

wow, I finally caved and listend to the album on SC, and wow. Traveler and Dark Horse are easily my favourites outside of the 3 singles


----------



## Doug N

I've been rotating StS and Chon, it would be great for those two bands to tour together. Add Govan and you'd have a sweet no-vocals trio of bands.


----------



## Housty00

YES! Guys, take Chon out on tour. Those dudes deserve it. I would pay money so hard for that, as long as there's a Fayettville, Arkansas stop. <3


----------



## goherpsNderp

still waiting on mine to arrive. preordered through the StS store while they still had the CD+ picks bundles available. i also live in Houston too, weird.


----------



## JamesDuggan

The Migration was absolutely 110% worth the wait! (The previews did help though hehe)

Waiting for my vinyl get shipped and been blasting the CD I picked up the other day. This is all I'll be listening to for a good while.

Anyone gotten a chance to check out Chris' Technique Book??


----------



## stem

"Migration" is awesome!!!
"the dark horse" the best for me!


----------



## Surveyor 777

goherpsNderp said:


> still waiting on mine to arrive. preordered through the StS store while they still had the CD+ picks bundles available. i also live in Houston too, weird.


 

I ordered from the STS store, the CD & pick bundle. Haven't gotten it yet or heard about shipping.


----------



## Hybrid138

Surveyor 777 said:


> I ordered from the STS store, the CD & pick bundle. Haven't gotten it yet or heard about shipping.



Same


----------



## davemeistro

Putting that tab book to work!


----------



## asher




----------



## Khoi

I really wish they'd release digital tabs for individual songs. Even at $5 a song, I would more than gladly pay for a tab of Atlas Novus!


----------



## Kiwimetal101

Still waiting for my pre-order....

Heres hoping it arrives tomorrow..


----------



## Seanthesheep

just a thought, I think the reason they're not selling GP tab is legal issues. Im not sure theyre legally allowed to sell tabs for a profit using someone else's software. and if they release it for free, it completely devalues the physical books


----------



## JosephAOI

If anyone who has the tab book wants to pay me like $15, I'll gladly plug all the songs into GP5 for you.  +1 for actually not having a life, right?

This album is starting to grow on me a lot more though. LOVE the intro to The Traveler. Not really "STS-ish" but marvelous anyway.


----------



## Khoi

Seanthesheep said:


> just a thought, I think the reason they're not selling GP tab is legal issues. Im not sure theyre legally allowed to sell tabs for a profit using someone else's software. and if they release it for free, it completely devalues the physical books



PDF tabs are still perfectly fine. I would plug it into GP if I picked up the tab book anyways just because it's easier to learn. In my case, I only practice the guitar when I'm at the computer, so books are more of a hassle for me.

I know sharing the tabs is probably one of the biggest issues in distributing them digitally, but there are plenty of artists who release them like that. I've personally bought acoustic PDF tabs from Thomas Leeb, and he puts a password on all the tabs he sells, and each password is unique to that customer.

I think from a business perspective, it makes sense to sell the tabs individually AND as a book.. $20 is a bit much just to learn one or two songs off the album, but say $5 a song, that's not bad at all. It doesn't undercut the cost of the book, and it'll be more accessible to those who just want to learn a couple songs, who wouldn't buy the $20 book anyways.


----------



## Santuzzo

I got the new CD in a few days ago, listened through it twice so far and I love it!
It sounds heavier to me than their previous albums. I like all their albums, but this one is definitely my favorite so far!

His sound on the EMG-YT clip when he is awesome. And that Strandberg of his looks gorgeous. DO WANT!

Does anybody of you know if these EMG pu's he's using on the YT clip are actives or passives?


----------



## IAMLORDVADER

Santuzzo said:


> Does anybody of you know if these EMG pu's he's using on the YT clip are actives or passives?



57-7H | Electric Guitar Pickups & Accessories - EMG Pickups

They are active and he uses a 57-7H/66-7H set. I'm really tempted to get a set as Paul Masvidals guitar also has this line of pickups in


----------



## Santuzzo

IAMLORDVADER said:


> 57-7H | Electric Guitar Pickups & Accessories - EMG Pickups
> 
> They are active and he uses a 57-7H/66-7H set. I'm really tempted to get a set as Paul Masvidals guitar also has this line of pickups in



Thanks!


----------



## Jlang

To be perfectly honest the first few times I listened to The Migration it didn't hit me the way The Collective did... I absolutely LOVE that album probably my favorite of the past 2 years. But Im about 15 playthrough's of the migration and it is amazing, I just love what Chris is doing.. He's a total inspiration man... 

And Mark Michell... Wow.. the dude slays.


----------



## DrZoidberg

I absolutely love it. Picked the album and book up in Cleveland last week. I think Atlas Novus is still my favorite, I can't wait to learn that song!


----------



## Hybrid138

Still waiting for my preorder...


----------



## Cyntex

Hybrid138 said:


> Still waiting for my preorder...



Same here


----------



## Seanthesheep

Same here but atleast I get to see them live tonight!


----------



## jephjacques

Damn, this is my first time really checking these guys out and I really like the new record! Atlas Novus in particular is great.


----------



## Seanthesheep

HOLYSHIT. StS killed it tonight! didnt stick around for intronaut since I have to be up 4:30 am tomorrow 

also picked up Chris' tapping book, and the tab book for the collective so I have something to hold me over untill the new album and the tab book for it arrive, but yea killer set! also turns out, the tapping book is signed by chris himself!


----------



## DrZoidberg

Anyone else working on Atlas Novus? That tapping intro is just too much fun to play!


----------



## Blasphemer

TONIGHT! Anybody else going to the Boston show?


----------



## Hybrid138

Success!


----------



## ChrisLetchford

Jlang said:


> To be perfectly honest the first few times I listened to The Migration it didn't hit me the way The Collective did... I absolutely LOVE that album probably my favorite of the past 2 years. But Im about 15 playthrough's of the migration and it is amazing, I just love what Chris is doing.. He's a total inspiration man...
> 
> And Mark Michell... Wow.. the dude slays.



Thanks buddy!

Yeah, Mark addition to the band has been huge, ridiculous player and everything he wrote for the new record is perfect!


----------



## sonicwarrior

Got my vinyl version today and just finished a first listening via the downloaded MP3's (128 kb/s by the way). Sounds really good. 

The vinyl was the second last @ EMP in Germany.


----------



## asher

Heading up to DC to catch my friends first gig with her band as their singer and then bouncing on up to Baltimore tonight - with the ladyfriend, too!


----------



## Deathbykidd

Hybrid138 said:


> Success!



Just ordered the book also and am waiting for it to come. I'm really itching to get started on it.


----------



## Seanthesheep

Deathbykidd said:


> Just ordered the book also and am waiting for it to come. I'm really itching to get started on it.



good luck. my order processed june 3rd and hasnt even shipped yet


----------



## Deathbykidd

Seanthesheep said:


> good luck. my order processed june 3rd and hasnt even shipped yet



If I recall correctly, he ships them out when he gets back from tours.


----------



## Kiwimetal101

Deathbykidd said:


> If I recall correctly, he ships them out when he gets back from tours.



His girlfriend runs it while he's away I'm pretty sure


----------



## asher

You guys slayed last night. I love getting to see you live, the energy is unreal... also, Age of the Tide live is as good as I ever hoped!


----------



## Seanthesheep

Kiwimetal101 said:


> His girlfriend runs it while he's away I'm pretty sure



I put my order through prosthetics records store though.........


----------



## ChrisLetchford

Kiwimetal101 said:


> His girlfriend runs it while he's away I'm pretty sure



correct. we would never hold orders while on tour. 

pre-orders through our store and then the first 2 days the album was out totaled to 1,200 orders. im beyond stoked about it, but its way too much for one person to handle. we had no idea it was going to be that many. 

anyways... she has been shipping out 100 each day since June 3rd, obviously more orders coming in each day. so she is nearly caught up. i know for sure all orders placed before the release date have been shipped. 

thanks for the patience guys!


----------



## Tommy

I hope I get mine soon. I got a preorder bundle and I'm still waiting. I already have the album digitally. It well worth the wait. 

I just want my vinyl in.


----------



## PetrucciVai

Just saw these guys last night in ATL, man was it killer! I wish they would've had time to play more/do a headlining tour but it was still worth every penny! Here's the set-list for anyone interested (if I recall correctly )

The Dark Horse
Age Of The Tide
Odyssey
Whales
Atlas Novus
The Great Plains
The Olive Tree
The Traveler


I might have forgotten one but I believe that was it. It was the perfect set-list for a small/not-full-length show IMO and everything was spot on and pure insanity. Chris you are a monster! I have no idea how you can play stuff like the tapping in Atlas Novus or the ending sweep section in The Traveler while still moving around and rocking out on stage. Props to these guys and the rest of the tour for putting on a killer show!!!

Now I just have to wait for my Migration tab book to arrive


----------



## Seanthesheep

WOOOO MY PREORDER SHIPPED


----------



## Seanthesheep

well my preoder finally arrived 

finally have the CD, Tab book and a t shirt  working on learning oracle as we speak!


----------



## Hybrid138

Saw them yesterday and they killed it! Chris's headless popped a string, I think, so he had to run and get the purple Jackson. Got to see 2 killer guitars and Travis was ....ing solid by himself too.


----------



## Seanthesheep

geeze whats up with chris's strand berg. seems like atleast once a week on this tour he's either popping a string or having a battery die on him


----------



## metal_sam14

Just stopping by to say that this album is incredible, one of my favourties for this year by far. Constant rotation in my car for the last week


----------



## Kiwimetal101

I got my pre-order yesterday,

So I went for a drive today out to the beach with it pumping..

All I can say is WOW!

Definitely my album of the year so far


----------



## Fiction

Are you guys getting confirmation they've been shipped? I'm yet to hear/receive anything yet


----------



## Kiwimetal101

Nah mine just showed up yesterday..

If you pre-ordered to it can't be to far away considering I got mine..


----------



## Hybrid138

Fiction said:


> Are you guys getting confirmation they've been shipped? I'm yet to hear/receive anything yet



I didn't get a confirmation but I randomly got the package at my door. I think Chris said something about how they can only send 100 packages a day and they got tons of pre-orders so that was the reason for the delay.


----------



## GlxyDs

Haven't got my pre-order yet, but usually it takes 3-4 weeks for me to get packages from Chris. :[


----------



## linguos

Week three of waiting on Dark Horse and Willow tabs.

Let's hope it's here by Saturday.


----------



## Tommy

Finally! Mine came in today. No confirmation email, just showed up on my door. 

Honestly I have no idea why I got the vinyl. I don't have any other vinyls and I have no way to play it.  It is really bad ass looking though.

I already had the album since the 11th but it's nice to finally have a physical copy in my hands. My AOTY, so far. 

Also..





Thought that was kinda cute. It's nice to get things that are handwritten.


----------



## Kiwimetal101

So The Olive Tree is my new favorite song..

I LOVE this album man, its doing the rounds on my itunes and in my car


----------



## lawizeg

Uh....they had green/white vinyl? Nice!


----------



## spawnofthesith

Saw them with Intronaut two nights ago. Holy. .....


I have seen StS more than any other band over the years (over 10 times) and it is really amazing to see how far they've come over the years, considering how incredible they've been from the get go.


----------



## Cyntex

Finally got my copy, It's awesome! I think this might even top The Collective..


----------



## GlxyDs

Finally got my preorder as well. It seems like it took forever. This album tops everything they have done to date for me. I love everything before this as well but there is just something about the evolution of the songs that just works for me. Keep it up guys!

That vinyl is so sick. I might need to try and pick one up. Also, I need the tab books.


----------



## PetrucciVai

GlxyDs said:


> Finally got my preorder as well. It seems like it took forever. This album tops everything they have done to date for me. I love everything before this as well but there is just something about the evolution of the songs that just works for me. Keep it up guys!
> 
> That vinyl is so sick. I might need to try and pick one up. Also, I need the tab books.



I completely agree. Like their old stuff was really good, but this record takes it to another level... SO good.

Also, the tab book is awesome. Its the biggest one yet, its like twice as many pages as the CDC tab book, soooo much music crammed in there. I need to pick up the tapping guide book as well


----------



## Kiwimetal101

Jumping on the agreeing band wagon, was a big fan boy before but this album is just the shit honestly, having jamie produce and mark coming in and killing the bass lines on top on chris's best writing to date worked brilliantly..

Highly likely this will be the best Prog/metal/instrumental album of the year imho


----------



## spawnofthesith

Yeah this album is seriously some next level shit. But sts has always been insane. I've said this before,but I've seen sts more than any other band over the years and its been incredible to see there growth and development over all these years


----------



## ChrisLetchford

Travis and I re-did "Age of The Tide" with our new camera and audio. 




Glad you guys are enjoying the new album as well!


----------



## DrZoidberg

Here's a cover video I did for Atlas Novus. Critiques are appreciated!


----------



## Giakkkk

I need gp tab for Odyssey!


----------



## PetrucciVai

Giakkkk said:


> I need gp tab for Odyssey!



Buy the tab books. They're honestly worth _more_ than they cost


----------



## Kiwimetal101

It's about time you guys had a music video me thinks..


----------



## nicktao

I have bought 2 tab books and the technique book, but I just can't do it. I have neither the skill nor drive to learn such intensely technical material without use of gps speed timer. 

If anyone has the gp files please send them, I will provide proof of my purchases.

EDIT: In fact I'll do that now:


----------



## Blasphemer

At the risk of sounding like "that guy", you'll become an immensely better musician by not using GP, and hashing the rhythms/voicings/lines out by yourself.


----------



## nicktao

I totally would except my ears are absolutely terrible and music of this caliber is simply too complex and layered to play without gpro.


----------



## Fiction

But you have the tab book, you don't need to figure it out yourself


----------



## lurgar

I got the Migration tab book the other day and I have to say that it's wonderful advertising for private lessons with Chris. Seriously, I started work and realized pretty quickly that my tapping skills are not up to par. I thumbed through the material and realized that this would be a significant problem and so now I will need to take lessons.


----------



## AscendingMatt

JUST PRACTICE


----------



## liberascientia

Or just listen to the album a shit ton and enjoy it


----------



## nicktao

Guys I'm really just looking for GP tabs, I understand that sitting down and practicing is the best way to do it but I just can't, I don't have the discipline or time to rewind the song every time I miss a note. It's just easier with GP


----------



## totem

It only took me about an 1/2 hr or so to tab the songs in gp I was interested in. I did not add any drums or bass, but it gets the job done.


----------



## DrZoidberg

nicktao said:


> I don't have the discipline or time to rewind the song every time I miss a note. It's just easier with GP



Start slow and build your way up to speed to play along. It isn't super difficult. You'll be glad you did.


----------



## PetrucciVai

nicktao said:


> Guys I'm really just looking for GP tabs, I understand that sitting down and practicing is the best way to do it but I just can't, I don't have the discipline or time to rewind the song every time I miss a note. It's just easier with GP




If you have the books, either read them and learn from that or use them to make your own GP files. It doesn't take THAT long, and I agree it's easier to learn complex parts on GP when you can slow down certain parts or loop sections. But I really don't think anyone is going to send you GP files so you might wanna start making them yourself.


----------



## notasian

hey guys i just got my tab book for carving desert canyons and im trying to learn all of glacial planet but there's no tab for one of my favorite parts! 
from 1:05-1:20 im not seeing the tab for that part it should in the middle of page 65 i think.


i searched already and i couldnt fine it. also im a noob still so sorry if i apear to be stupid and its right in my face haha


----------



## mondertonian

I emailed Chris a while back about this same problem. I think if you were to email him, he could get you what is missing out of the book (In what format, I have no idea). 

Having said that, I believe that the few pages you are missing are almost exactly what is on the beginning of the tablature that you do have.


----------



## StevenC

Check the top of page 72, it's the same part.


----------



## Rosal76

I can't answer for the missing parts in the guitar tablature book that you have but I have the same problem with two of my guitar tablature books that have missing parts or parts that are in the book that I can't hear or is not in the song itself. Bear in mind that these book were tabbed by the band members themselves.

"A Transcendental Serenade" by Obscura. In the book, there are two pages of music that I absolutely cannot hear anywhere in the song. 

Euphorinasia by Psycrotic. The intro is not tabbed in the book.

BTW, you got interested in the guitar tablature books from "Scale..". Didn't realize they released guitar tablature books. Time to add to my tab book collection.


----------



## notasian

StevenC said:


> Check the top of page 72, it's the same part.




it only shows chris and travis playing rhythm there like it was accidentally copy pasted wrong haha

in the middle of 72 it has 579 577 579 577 but i think thats the end of it not the whole thing


----------



## notasian

just found out he first page of age of the tide is wrong too  and there is no solo for dunes


----------



## StevenC

notasian said:


> it only shows chris and travis playing rhythm there like it was accidentally copy pasted wrong haha
> 
> in the middle of 72 it has 579 577 579 577 but i think thats the end of it not the whole thing



Unless you have a different print of the book than I have with more mistakes, the part that should be on 65 is on page 72, bars 86-89. It's repeated later on in the song, just before they both play the rhythm and then the outro.

I've not had any problems with Dunes or Age of The Tide tabs, and I know them both pretty well and have learned them from the tab book. And what are you calling the solo in Dunes? Or are you sad that there isn't a solo in the song?


----------



## piggins411

I have the book as well. I don't know what you mean about Dunes, as I learned pretty much the whole song without anything noticing any missing parts. But he's right; the beginning of Age of the Tide is just the first page of Dunes. It's simple to figure out the missing part though. As for Glacial Planet, StevenC is right. It's just that 579 thing he posted and it ends on:
B---7 8 7
G---------9


----------



## notasian

piggins411 said:


> I have the book as well. I don't know what you mean about Dunes, as I learned pretty much the whole song without anything noticing any missing parts. But he's right; the beginning of Age of the Tide is just the first page of Dunes. It's simple to figure out the missing part though. As for Glacial Planet, StevenC is right. It's just that 579 thing he posted and it ends on:
> B---7 8 7
> G---------9



ok i just figured it out by ear for the 787 9, usually my ear suck haha

and it turns out im wrong about the dunes part i didnt see it till now sorry i thought it was copy pasted wrong


----------



## anomynous

Can't wait for the fall tour with Tesseract


----------



## PetrucciVai

anomynous said:


> Can't wait for the fall tour with Tesseract



That would be insane. Are there tour dates for this posted somewhere already??


----------



## anomynous

Not yet, other than 10/17 in Lawrence, KS.


----------



## crg123

15% off sale! scalethesummit.bigcartel.com/

looks like I'll finally grab a book. I'm thinking the bass technique book since I just bought a 6 string bass but I've been playing bass (I'm primarily a guitarist though) for 8 years I wonder if its worth it to get that just one of the tab books to learn songs (prolly the guitar or bass one for the collective). What do you all think?


----------



## DrZoidberg

I'd say get any of the books you're considering, they're all great. I'd pick something up if I didn't when they were just on tour. Also, where did you see that they were touring with Tesseract?

Edit: Nevermind I found it.


----------



## anomynous

10/09 Vancouver, BC &#8211; Tom Lee Music Hall
10/10 Edmonton, AB &#8211; Pawn Shop
10/12 Calgary, AB &#8211; The Gateway
10/13 Regina, SK &#8211; The Exchange (feat. *Fozzy*)
10/14 Winnipeg, MB &#8211; Union Sound Hall (feat. *Fozzy*)
10/16 Minneapolis, MN &#8211; Skyway Theater &#8211; Studio B
10/17 Lawrence, KS &#8211; The Granada
10/18 Indianapolis, IN &#8211; Emerson Theatre
10/20 St Louis, MO &#8211; Fubar
10/22 Fort Worth, TX &#8211; Tomcats West
10/23 Houston, TX &#8211; Fitzgerald&#8217;s &#8211; Downstairs
10/24 New Orleans, LA &#8211; One Eyed Jacks
10/25 Atlanta, GA &#8211; The Drunken Unicorn
10/26 Tampa, FL &#8211; Orpheum Theatre
10/27 Greensboro, NC &#8211; Blind Tiger

w/ Tesseract & Anciients


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

Why does no one ever Arkansas?


----------



## TheShreddinHand

crg123 said:


> 15% off sale! scalethesummit.bigcartel.com/
> 
> looks like I'll finally grab a book. I'm thinking the bass technique book since I just bought a 6 string bass but I've been playing bass (I'm primarily a guitarist though) for 8 years I wonder if its worth it to get that just one of the tab books to learn songs (prolly the guitar or bass one for the collective). What do you all think?



Thanks! Been meaning to pick up the tab books for the last two albums!


----------



## ChrisLetchford

Newest play through for The Traveler, filmed at 11,200 ft in the Rocky Mountains!


----------



## Malkav

Awesome!

Already shared it on Facebook this morning when it went up, so glad you did a playthrough for this song, it's gotta be my favourite track off of the new album 

As always that guitar is so purdy 

Also why are you plugged in? You surely didn't haul an amplifier or your axe FX 11,200 ft up?


----------



## ChrisLetchford

US/Canada Headlining tour with The Reign Of Kindo & Jolly.
11/2 Houston, TX @ Fitzgeralds
11/3 Austin, TX @ Red 7
11/5 Scottsdale, AZ @ Pubrock
11/6 Los Angeles, CA @ The Whisky A Go Go
11/7 San Francisco, CA @ Thee Parkside
11/8 Portland, OR @ Ash St. Saloon
11/9 Seattle, WA @ Highline
11/11 Salt Lake City, UT @ Shred Shed
11/12 Denver, CO @ Marquis Theatre
11/13 Merriam, KS @ Aftershock
11/14 Newport, KY @ Southgate House
11/15 Cleveland, OH @ Now Thats Class
11/16 Toronto, ON @ Wreck Room
11/17 Montreal, QC @ Il Motore
11/18 Danbury, CT @ Heirloom Arts Center
11/19 Boston, MA @ Great Scott
11/20 New York, NY @ Santos Party House
11/21 West Chester, PA @ The Note
11/22 Norfolk, VA @ The Iguana
11/23 Knoxville, TN @ The Bowery
11/24 Nashville, TN @ The End


----------



## rjnix_0329

It's pretty sweet that you are playing the Ash Street in Portland...its a pretty little club that my band played a bunch of times, but the mix is usually good and it provides good chances to hang out!


----------



## lawizeg

Reign of Kindo and STS is ridiculous. Its unlikely I'll make it to one of these though...


----------



## piggins411

ROK AND STS? Hell yeah


----------



## brector

ChrisLetchford said:


> US/Canada Headlining tour with The Reign Of Kindo & Jolly.
> 11/23 Knoxville, TN @ The Bowery



See you in Knoxville for the 4th? time lol

-Brian


----------



## AscendingMatt

sounds like a great show! if you guys need a place to crash let me know!


----------



## MistaMarko

First bass play-through for The Migration now up! Hope you guys enjoy "Narrow Salient". Got the whole album filmed so the rest are all coming soon!



-Mark


----------



## TheShreddinHand

Unbelievable Mark! Awesome!


----------



## kabz

I'm just wondering why my posts got deleted from this thread?
I was asking about buying individual GP5 for tabs, not sure why that was being censored?


----------



## ChrisLetchford

New bass play through for "Evergreen"... so many people thought the harmonics were guitar, but its all played by the boss, at one time. Check it out


----------



## ChrisLetchford

New play through from my mountain series, I have one more to release. 


And FINALLY a Europe tour! 
29/11/13 - Germany, Köln @ MTC
30/11/13 - Germany, Cottbus @ Blue Moon Festival
01/12/13 - Netherlands, Nijmegen @ Merleyn
02/12/13 - UK, London @ Underworld
03/12/13 - UK, Glasgow @ Ivory Blacks
04/12/13 - UK, Bournemouth @ The Anvil
05/12/13 - UK, Bristol @ Exchange
06/12/13 - Belgium (TBA) 
07/12/13 - Germany, Berlin @ Cassiopeia
08/12/13 - Germany, Hamburg @ Hafenklang
09/12/13 - Germany, Frankfurt @ Elfer
10/12/13 - Germany, Leipzig @ UT Connewitz
11/12/13 - Austria, Wien @ Escape
12/12/13 - Switzerland, Zürich @ Ebrietas
13/12/13 - Switzerland, Bulle @ Ebulition
14/12/13 - Italy, Milano @ Lo-Fi
15/12/13 - Italy, Rome @ Traffic Live
16/12/13 - Italy, Pisa @ Borderline Club
17/12/13 - France, Montpellier @ Secret Place
18/12/13 - Spain, Barcelona @ Razzmatazz3
19/12/13 - Spain, Madrid @ Caracol
20/12/13 - France (TBA)
21/12/13 - France (TBA)


----------



## AuroraTide

Any plans for an Australian tour?


----------



## Kiwimetal101

AuroraTide said:


> Any plans for an Australian tour?



With an NZ visit


----------



## Ralyks

Wish the tour with Tesseract and Anciients was coming to the East coast, but Jolly is awesome and since the CT date is literally behind my friends apartment, looks like I'll catch it then


----------



## Giakkkk

ChrisLetchford said:


> New play through from my mountain series, I have one more to release.
> 
> 
> And FINALLY a Europe tour!
> 29/11/13 - Germany, Köln @ MTC
> 30/11/13 - Germany, Cottbus @ Blue Moon Festival
> 01/12/13 - Netherlands, Nijmegen @ Merleyn
> 02/12/13 - UK, London @ Underworld
> 03/12/13 - UK, Glasgow @ Ivory Blacks
> 04/12/13 - UK, Bournemouth @ The Anvil
> 05/12/13 - UK, Bristol @ Exchange
> 06/12/13 - Belgium (TBA)
> 07/12/13 - Germany, Berlin @ Cassiopeia
> 08/12/13 - Germany, Hamburg @ Hafenklang
> 09/12/13 - Germany, Frankfurt @ Elfer
> 10/12/13 - Germany, Leipzig @ UT Connewitz
> 11/12/13 - Austria, Wien @ Escape
> 12/12/13 - Switzerland, Zürich @ Ebrietas
> 13/12/13 - Switzerland, Bulle @ Ebulition
> 14/12/13 - Italy, Milano @ Lo-Fi
> 15/12/13 - Italy, Rome @ Traffic Live
> 16/12/13 - Italy, Pisa @ Borderline Club
> 17/12/13 - France, Montpellier @ Secret Place
> 18/12/13 - Spain, Barcelona @ Razzmatazz3
> 19/12/13 - Spain, Madrid @ Caracol
> 20/12/13 - France (TBA)
> 21/12/13 - France (TBA)




Hey Chris, I'll be in Rome show  I'm just wondering if your merch stand will include tab books, or not? I really hope to buy them there to avoid online order's taxes and shipping time!


----------



## ChrisLetchford

Giakkkk said:


> Hey Chris, I'll be in Rome show  I'm just wondering if your merch stand will include tab books, or not? I really hope to buy them there to avoid online order's taxes and shipping time!



sadly probably not. i can't bring the books through customs and then if I order some there for printing I wont be able to bring back what we dont sell. 

just so you know through our store, we always mark $5 for the customs form to help you avoid having to pay a ton of taxes, and foreign shipping is currently $10 for all international orders. 

and glad you can make the show, excited to finally make it over there!


----------



## Skyblue

Any chance for a quick stop in Israel any time soon?


----------



## MistaMarko

New bass play-through for "The Traveler"...it's a blast playing this one! Hope you guys enjoy. 

-Mark


----------



## Jlang

Holy poop , the show is tonight! Im so stoked to finally see you guys live!


----------



## DXL

post 1000


----------



## mb_777

So looking forward to the show in London, UK with Intronaut. I've been patiently waiting for years to see STS


----------



## Watty

Saw them last night and even with the sound being meh for a kind of shit venue, they sounded phenomenal. Really tight for sure.

Also, seeing the CL7 in the flesh may have convinced me to pull the trigger.

Edit: For those going to see them, DO NOT miss Jolly (opener); they were awesome live.


----------



## spawnofthesith

Seeing them on Tuesday, shits gonna be awesome, of all the many times I've seen them, it hasn't been a headlining show so I am excited for this


----------



## piggins411

HOLY SHIT. Just got back from the Knoxville show. STS were good as always, but Reign of Kindo and Jolly stole the show. Incredible night


----------



## Seanthesheep

saw them last week, and they were a little tighter last time I saw them with Intronaut. Great show this time, just a slightly better show last time.

BTW TRAVIS' NEW JACKSON THO.


----------



## Black Mamba

Seanthesheep said:


> BTW TRAVIS' NEW JACKSON THO.


----------



## Malkav

Really dig the way Travis' new Jackson looks, can't help but wonder seeing as Chris', Misha's and Travis' Jacksons all share the same headstock design if Jackson will get the hint and start to offer the reverse teardrop instead of that new weird adaptation they've been using on models like the B7 and B8.

Also the hipshot trem looks badass.


----------



## dan0151

man got tickets for tonight but can't make it...good reason though just had a baby boy.
will have to catch them next time !


----------



## shawnperolis

I caught them in Ohio last week... The best show I've ever been to, hands down. I tried to get a picture of that shmexy Jackson and Chris's Boden 7 but my cell phone camera didn't quite cut it.


----------



## ChrisLetchford

new play through Travis did for "The Dark Horse"


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

That end riff has got some mad blues influence going on. Makes my brain scream "Chicago!"


----------



## ChrisLetchford

First tour for 2014. Co-headline with The Ocean, support from The Atlas Mouth and Silver Snakes. 

Sound rink will have VIP/Ticket packages available starting Friday at Soundrink | The Ultimate Artist Experience 

3/05 Seattle, WA &#8212; Chop Suey
3/06 Portland, OR &#8211; Branx
3/07 San Francisco, CA &#8211; Bottom of the Hill
3/08 Los Angeles, CA &#8211; The Lyric
3/09 San Diego, CA &#8211; Soda Bar
3/10 Tempe, AZ &#8211; Yucca Tap Room
3/11 El Paso, TX &#8211; The Spot
3/13 Austin, TX &#8211; South By Southwest Official Showcase
3/14 Grand Prairie, TX &#8211; South By So What Fest
3/15 Houston, TX &#8211; Fitzgerald&#8217;s
3/16 Metairie, LA &#8211; Cypress
3/17 Tampa, FL &#8211; The Crowbar
3/18 Pembroke Pines, FL &#8211; Talent Farm
3/19 Orlando, FL &#8211; The Blackbooth
3/21 Atlanta, GA &#8211; Masquerade
3/22 Louisville, KY &#8211; Diamond
3/23 Chicago, IL &#8211; Subterranean
3/24 Pontiac, MI &#8211; Pike Room
3/25 Cleveland, OH &#8211; Grog Shop
3/26 Pittsburgh, PA &#8211; Altar Bar
3/27 Washington, DC &#8211; DC9
3/28 West Chester, PA &#8211; The Note
3/29 New York, NY &#8211; The Studio @ Webster Hall
3/30 Boston, MA &#8211; Sinclair


----------



## Doug N

Sweet, I'll be seeing you guys in SF, can't wait to see The Ocean as well, great combo for $12 Jesus Christ.


----------



## Avani

How long does it usually take for a tab-book to ship to Europe? I've ordered mine on february 15th (over a month ago) and it still hasn't arived. 

I'm sure the long wait is worth it!


----------



## HexaneLake

wow that jackson is so beautiful!


----------



## ChrisLetchford

Travis' first play through with his new custom Jackson!


----------



## sonicwarrior

Can't be played in Germany. This sucks.


----------



## TheFashel12

is an understatement


----------



## TheStig1214

Mmmmm. That's one sexy guitar. But, seriously Chris? Your EMG TV playthrough of this song and now Travis' playthrough both left out the intro, the one part everyone really wants to see played.


----------



## DXL

I really want STS to make more stuff like Atlas Novus. I love the post rock feel it has


----------



## anomynous




----------



## asher

Oooh I can make that springfield date!


----------



## TheStig1214

Definitely going to the NYC show. Also Chris announced his solo jazz album yesterday. A few of the guys from TROK will be on it.


----------



## piggins411

^ Awesome! I didn't realize TROK guys would be on it. Looks like Evan Brewer is on it as well


----------



## Cyntex

Really looking forward to the solo album, what is TROK btw?


----------



## Malkav

Cyntex said:


> Really looking forward to the solo album, what is TROK btw?



The Reign Of Kindo, pretty awesome band.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tIZRIf1LnSY


----------



## TheStig1214

Anyone see the first Migration tour in the US where TROK opened? That was a friggin awesome show here in NY. Jolly was pretty awesome too, huge fan of them now.


----------



## ChrisLetchford

TheStig1214 said:


> Mmmmm. That's one sexy guitar. But, seriously Chris? Your EMG TV playthrough of this song and now Travis' playthrough both left out the intro, the one part everyone really wants to see played.



yeah not sure why it didnt end up on the EMG TV video as I played it. and then Travis doesn't play that part actually, so thats why it wasn't in his video.


----------



## Malkav

ChrisLetchford said:


> yeah not sure why it didnt end up on the EMG TV video as I played it. and then Travis doesn't play that part actually, so thats why it wasn't in his video.



No chance of doing a quick little webcam run through of it to throw on Facebook or something maybe? :3


----------



## TheStig1214

ChrisLetchford said:


> yeah not sure why it didnt end up on the EMG TV video as I played it. and then Travis doesn't play that part actually, so thats why it wasn't in his video.



Fair enough, haha. Guess they need to get the sponsors in there no matter what.


----------



## Malkav

Hahaha

Ask and ye shall receive: 

Future Rock: Two-Handed Tapping and How to Play the Intro to


----------



## Cyntex

First single of Chris' s solo album:



I need to check out this The Reign of Kindo band


----------



## piggins411

^ They're pretty incredible. I've been on a huge TROK kick lately


----------



## Ikiharmaa

Cyntex said:


> First single of Chris' s solo album:




this is neat, I certainly don't have enough of this sort of happy/beautiful jazz tunes. Perhaps it feels a tad riff-salady to me, but apart from that I love it. Definitely looking forward to this album.


----------



## MistaMarko

Hey guys, started a new bass lesson video series for "The Migration" over at my personal YouTube channel if anyone's interested to check that out...

First one posted today for the chord/tapping section from "Atlas Novus"!



Subscribe to my channel if you'd like, have plenty more coming soon!


----------



## StevenC

Does anyone know what the guitar behind Travis' Jackson is? I assume it's Travis' backup.


----------



## Black Mamba

^ Chris posted this pic on instagram, but he didn't say what brand:


----------



## Nour Ayasso

So early today after weeks of anticipation, I was informed that Scale The Summit (and the touring bands in agreement) REFUSED to play the show tonight.

So yeah I see this from my Promoter:

"Once again I apologize for tonight being canceled. The headlining band scale the summit and support bands were unhappy with venue/stage/sound and took upon them-self to cancel without even informing me first. This whole show has been a nightmare from lack of communication from bands/agents. Anyone who bought tickets online or through me/local band garbage tree is entitled and will be refunded. What pisses me off most is how bands will screw over there fans, it fine you guys took my deposit money and refusing to give it back. That's fine I will take legal action. I hope it worth losing your fans over how unprofessional you are. It's a sad, canceling a show over the smallest things and then lying to your fans. 
Sorry once again"

Then I see the bands post this:

"Due to circumstances out of our control, tonight's show in Las Vegas has been canceled. Ticket refunds available at place of purchase. We hope to make it back soon." - STS

I hear they refused because there was no stage nor top notch P.A. system from my promoter and Sound man. And then the bands are saying otherwise, and everyone thinks they're lying. Someone on Facebook commented saying Chris himself said they didn't play because their music requires a good P.A. system. I didn't take it literal because it was just a random guy on Facebook, but I can promise you our P.A. system is good enough for multiple back tracks, mic'd drums, vocals and guitars all running at the same time. I've played and seen shows there, they P.A. system is fine. 
I saw that Reflections played at some house while the other bands went and partied(because you know, this is vegas). Was it just an excuse to get drunk in Sin city??


All I know is I didn't get to see Scale The Summit because of some BS.
AND I'M F*UCKING PISSED.


----------



## OmegaSlayer

In my era the show had to go on.
People get refunded of tickets but not trip and stuff.


----------



## tmemike

Hey Las Vegas, as you know by now, the show tonight is cancelled. 

Just to clear up any frustrations, we didn't drop because anyone feels "too good for playing a floor show". That's just silly. As far as Erra is concerned, if you've ever watched us play on a floor and talked to us after the show, then we probably mentioned how much we ....ing love floor shows because of the drastic boost in intimacy and energy from being eye level with the crowd. It always sounds like shit obviously, but it's totally worth it for how crazy the energy gets. 

There are a ton of details about the cancellation that we do not know of (seriously, we're still a wee bit confused).

What I do know is that Glass Cloud and Reflections had some issues this morning and were running super late to get to the show (Reflections would not have even been able to make it for their set if the show had went on), SO the venue claiming Glass Cloud walked in, saw the floor setup, shook their heads, and bailed is not true because it's currently 6:30pm and Glass Cloud has still not even made it to Vegas yet. I did however walk into the venue....to pee...not to gawk at the perpetual audacity of stage monitors sitting on a floor with my nose up and my pinky sticking straight up from my shimmering glass of Barefoot Moscato and my Cuban cigar. 

We aren't the headlining band, we aren't the promoter, we aren't one of the agents, we are just one of the support bands. That means that we don't have final call. We did not get a chance to communicate with anyone from the venue or promoting the show, but from what I was told, the show was moved last minute to a smaller venue (whether that was because of low presale numbers I'm not sure, like I said we didn't get direct communication), and because of the last minute switch there were certain necessities that weren't able to be acquired for the show to continue apparently (again, we honestly don't have the details, I'm not just saying that to blind you from some harsh truth about our bulging egos or to cover my own ass). 

We genuinely hate that some of our fans weren't able to see us tonight. This is the first time we've ever had a show drop like this and it's really lame, but please just rest assured that our band does in fact care and are certainly not being rockstars. We will be back in Vegas sooner than you think though. Super sorry once again you guys, but we shall return. 

- Jesse

This is what ERRA had to say about it


----------



## Nour Ayasso

OmegaSlayer said:


> In my era the show had to go on.
> People get refunded of tickets but not trip and stuff.



I'd really like to know what actually happened. I would really like to know wether a band that chose to like has failed me or not. I wouldn't say that I'm tripping, raging fury is more like it.


----------



## Nour Ayasso

tmemike said:


> Hey Las Vegas, as you know by now, the show tonight is cancelled.
> 
> Just to clear up any frustrations, we didn't drop because anyone feels "too good for playing a floor show". That's just silly. As far as Erra is concerned, if you've ever watched us play on a floor and talked to us after the show, then we probably mentioned how much we ....ing love floor shows because of the drastic boost in intimacy and energy from being eye level with the crowd. It always sounds like shit obviously, but it's totally worth it for how crazy the energy gets.
> 
> There are a ton of details about the cancellation that we do not know of (seriously, we're still a wee bit confused).
> 
> What I do know is that Glass Cloud and Reflections had some issues this morning and were running super late to get to the show (Reflections would not have even been able to make it for their set if the show had went on), SO the venue claiming Glass Cloud walked in, saw the floor setup, shook their heads, and bailed is not true because it's currently 6:30pm and Glass Cloud has still not even made it to Vegas yet. I did however walk into the venue....to pee...not to gawk at the perpetual audacity of stage monitors sitting on a floor with my nose up and my pinky sticking straight up from my shimmering glass of Barefoot Moscato and my Cuban cigar.
> 
> We aren't the headlining band, we aren't the promoter, we aren't one of the agents, we are just one of the support bands. That means that we don't have final call. We did not get a chance to communicate with anyone from the venue or promoting the show, but from what I was told, the show was moved last minute to a smaller venue (whether that was because of low presale numbers I'm not sure, like I said we didn't get direct communication), and because of the last minute switch there were certain necessities that weren't able to be acquired for the show to continue apparently (again, we honestly don't have the details, I'm not just saying that to blind you from some harsh truth about our bulging egos or to cover my own ass).
> 
> We genuinely hate that some of our fans weren't able to see us tonight. This is the first time we've ever had a show drop like this and it's really lame, but please just rest assured that our band does in fact care and are certainly not being rockstars. We will be back in Vegas sooner than you think though. Super sorry once again you guys, but we shall return.
> 
> - Jesse
> 
> This is what ERRA had to say about it



Yeah I saw that crap too, I've seen a lot more that disproves that though. Not calling them liars, but yeah...


----------



## downburst82

That really does suck :/

Hard to comment without knowing everything but whatever the reasons its the fans that suffer. 
If it was something petty like the sound not being perfect....play and do the best you can with what you have. If its truely terrible explain to the crowd your doing your best the venue sucks and when you come back through your next tour will be playing a place that has their sh1t together...done! You don't let your fans down and you still get to make your point to the venue/promoter/whoever.

Like I said I don't really know all the details so there is probably more to it than that (there almost always is...)


----------



## Timelesseer

Just spent over an hour reading through all of the statuses on all of the bands' pages and all I can say is, what a total clusterf***. Seems like a huge misunderstanding between everyone with each side being at fault to some degree. Props to Reflections for stepping up and playing a free house show for their fans though. It'll be interesting to see what the fallout from this is, it seemed 50/50 on people being pissed at the promoter and the other half at the bands.


----------



## anomynous

"We originally booked the show at an actual venue with a sound system and the promoter moved the show to a place that put us on the floor with no sound system. We could care less it's on the floor but we travel with a set up that can only work with a actual sound system. We literally can't make that work. Plus it was a package decision between all bands. We will make it back and use a different promoter."


Supposedly from Chris Letchford. It sounds like some of the venues share their PA, and it wasn't at this particular venue. Plus the venue was changed at the last minute, which is still a breach of contract, so.....


----------



## The Hiryuu

I'd more likely side with the band on that. The show getting moved to a place without a PA sounds plausible. I've been there. Granted, it was with a band that didn't use backing tracks, and we were able to cobble together enough of a PA for the vocals and kick drum at least.


----------



## asher

The Hiryuu said:


> I'd more likely side with the band on that. The show getting moved to a place without a PA sounds plausible. I've been there. Granted, it was with a band that didn't use backing tracks, and we were able to cobble together enough of a PA for the vocals and kick drum at least.



Pretty sure Chris and Travis run Axes direct into FOH, so it's kind of a big deal for there to be NO PA. I know they have their own sound guy, as I've heard them turn a pile of shit tiny room setup into god-tier live sound, but..

I'm a little surprised they don't have backups for that... but... getting enough gear in there to compensate for zero PA equipment probably takes a ton of space and would get used basically never. IDK.


----------



## goherpsNderp

asher said:


> Pretty sure Chris and Travis run Axes direct into FOH, so it's kind of a big deal for there to be NO PA. I know they have their own sound guy, as I've heard them turn a pile of shit tiny room setup into god-tier live sound, but..
> 
> I'm a little surprised they don't have backups for that... but... getting enough gear in there to compensate for zero PA equipment probably takes a ton of space and would get used basically never. IDK.



came here to post this.

BUT it is worth considering that their tour manager or promoter or whatever those guys are typically are responsible for vetting out all of the venues on the tour to make sure they're equipped to support those units directly into the PA system. bringing power amps and cabinets with you on a tour isn't just a little extra gear in the trailer, it's a whole lot- and JUST for the purpose of "just in case". seems like a bit much to me.

it's out of their hands if someone decides to move the whole show and all the bands to a different venue that isn't compatible with their setup. it's pretty pathetic what was posted above by Nour Ayasso that WITHOUT ALL OF THE INFO, someone is going to shit talk the bands for the cancellation.

good example: i was pissed at a girl i was dating in highschool because she wouldn't answer the phone or return my calls OUT OF THE BLUE for like a week and a half. i just assumed we were broken up and was like yep we're done f*ck this sh*t. turns out her dad was in critical condition in the hospital for a few weeks and she hadn't even been home the whole time. see what happens when you ASSume something when you don't have all the facts?

EDIT: Also, found this on the FB post...


----------



## bhakan

Yea, normally I would say just play the show anyway, who cares if the sound isn't quite up to par, but if there is no PA for a tour where I think every band is running direct without amps, then there's a problem.


----------



## GunpointMetal

If I was driving all over the country with pre-scheduled shows and local promoters/booking agents have a contract that details what a band requires for a show, and the promoter/booking agent doesn't provide it, its not the band's fault, and I would probably either tell them to up my guarantee or find the shit they said they would have by show time. Its not like these guys are rolling in dough and can afford to just miss a show, but why would they want to put on a half-assed show and disappoint the people who came to see them. Sucks that some people probably drove a long ways, but if it were me I'd rather have a refund and a long ride home than see a show where the bands sound like shit and can't get into a performance. Maybe some guys like playing shows were you can't hear anything and the FOH sound sucks...I don't, and even as a no-pull local band, I will call a promoter/venue before we book a show to find out if they have gear. I've had promoters who are calling on local bands the day of a show for a PA cause they didn't get their shit together. I'll bring my PA, but its gonna cost the promoter/venue at least $150, plus another $50 for me to run sound all night, cause I'm not letting some random dude look after my shit. Cool that Reflections can do a house show last minute, but thats not really possible for ALL FIVE touring acts, especially when GC is basically two people right now..... Reading the stuff on FB, sounds like the sound guy is the one who started all the shit without knowing anything about anything.


----------



## Forrest_H

Nour Ayasso said:


> Yeah I saw that crap too, I've seen a lot more that disproves that though. Not calling them liars, but yeah...



Like what? I don't think that they all saw the floor stage and went "yeah we're not gonna do this" lol. It sounds like it was just a clusterf*ck of problems for everyone; bands, fans, and the venue itself. 

Assuming that the P.A. thing is true, would you honestly want to go see a progressive metal band play unplugged?


----------



## goherpsNderp

Forrest_H said:


> Like what? I don't think that they all saw the floor stage and went "yeah we're not gonna do this" lol. It sounds like it was just a clusterf*ck of problems for everyone; bands, fans, and the venue itself.
> 
> Assuming that the P.A. thing is true, would you honestly want to go see a progressive metal band play unplugged?



how dare they not bring a bunch of splitters, extension cords, and hundreds of headphones for each attendee so they can hear the guitars.

the way i see it is:
-2 bands not going to make it
-no ability to hook their amps directly to the PA + no poweramps/cabs = no guitars
-essentially only one band actually able to play
-none of the attendees there getting what they paid for, so it would be wrong to take their ticket money and only deliver 1 out of 4 bands that night
-best course of action is to cancel and offer refunds, and then come back and play in vegas ASAP

i think the reason they aren't coming out with an official response quite yet as to what's happening is they want to get the tour over with before they drag anyone through the mud. it could have been their tour managers fault, their agent, the local promoter, or someone else, but it doesn't solve anything to start pointing fingers right now when there are more shows left to be played. that's only going to piss people off and jeopardize the rest of the tour.


----------



## Kiwimetal101

Considering the way those guys act normally i'd back them.

The no FOH so no guitars sounds most likely, people are thick "nah man the new venue will be sweet every metal/progmetal band plays through a peavy 5150 and 4x12 we don't need a pa"

All those 15 yrolds on FB need to chill out, its like they've been told they can never have cocoa pops again..


----------



## Opion

Completely behind STS with this one. Promotors moving the show last minute with no warning to a venue incapable of handling their live show (requiring a PA system) is completely irresponsible...it seems like this was definitely just a huge mis-communicated pickle, a pretty complicated one, but anyone pointing their fingers at the bands should reconsider IMO. With a band like STS and the gear they bring with them, i'm sure if they had gone on to play without a PA it would sound like utter shite. That's unfair to the audience


----------



## goherpsNderp

someone on FB said they were given a week's notice of the venue change, but fail to see how that doesn't change anything:

-they won't know the setup of that new venue until they get there unless the local promoter gives them the info they need. (perhaps the local promoter DID give them info, but incorrectly told them they could jack direct into the PA?)
-a week's notice doesn't mean they can magically freeze time and go back home to grab amps and cabinets for that one show. nor does it give those other two bands teleportation powers so they can get to the new venue on time.

there are TONS of variables that factor into a tour going smoothly that it's incredibly naive to assume that a simple notice in advance, after the tour is ALREADY UNDERWAY, absolves everyone but the bands themselves of any responsibility. i can understand the frustration of a venue or the promoter if they weren't given enough information as to why the band cancelled, but you don't go dragging people through the mud if you don't have all the facts. they probably didn't hear why the band dropped out (for some reason) but also didn't communicate properly what their PA system was like. communication breakdowns cause a lot of shit. had they gotten all the right info at the time of the venue change, the only thing that would have happened would be the bands cancelling the show early, or requesting a second last minute venue change IF POSSIBLE.

a bunch of hub bub over an understandable inconvenience.


----------



## MobiusR

I live in Vegas, played at the venue countless times. The PA system is more than enough to do a show (mind it's pretty loud for what they have). I think its also disrespectful that they decided to leave without saying 1 word to the promoter.

EDIT - Also not to mention they had no reason to NOT play the show. Reflections kept doing a house show to make up for it.


----------



## The Hiryuu

MobiusR said:


> I live in Vegas, played at the venue countless times. The PA system is more than enough to do a show (mind it's pretty loud for what they have). I think its also disrespectful that they decided to leave without saying 1 word to the promoter.
> 
> EDIT - Also not to mention they had no reason to NOT play the show. Reflections kept doing a house show to make up for it.



#1 - Are you sure you're not thinking of the original venue it was booked at?
#2 - I doubt that a house show would've had adequate equipment for them to play if the venue didn't.
#3 - "Loud" has nothing to do with it. It may not have had enough channels for all of their equipment, may not have had any stage monitors (I've seen that before).


----------



## -One-

What I don't understand is, if the venue didn't have a PA for them to play through, but Reflections had gear to play a house show, why didn't the other bands just suck it up, play without backing tracks, and use Reflections' amps? I mean, I know Glass Cloud relies HEAVILY on backing tracks (I could barely hear Josh's guitar over the backing tracks when I saw them), but playing a show with no backing tracks is better than no show at all, for everyone involved. People still get to see and enjoy the bands, the bands still get paid, everybody wins.


----------



## asher

-One- said:


> What I don't understand is, if the venue didn't have a PA for them to play through, but Reflections had gear to play a house show, why didn't the other bands just suck it up, play without backing tracks, and use Reflections' amps? I mean, I know Glass Cloud relies HEAVILY on backing tracks (I could barely hear Josh's guitar over the backing tracks when I saw them), but playing a show with no backing tracks is better than no show at all, for everyone involved. People still get to see and enjoy the bands, the bands still get paid, everybody wins.



Because for at least one of the headlining bands, it's not the backing tracks that are at stake, it's _both entire guitar rigs_.


----------



## Timorous Me

I have a whole run down on what happened as it was happening here: http://www.punksinvegas.com/scale-t...ions-organize-last-minute-house-show-tonight/

Basically the original "venue" (an indoor hockey rink) and the new venue (a VFW Hall) both have the same sound system (it's shared between the two venues) and the bands were notified of the change in location a week prior, so the whole thing is pretty silly.


----------



## -One-

asher said:


> Because for at least one of the headlining bands, it's not the backing tracks that are at stake, it's _both entire guitar rigs_.


I understand that. What I was saying was, instead of relying on AxeFX and backing tracks, why not at least do the show with real amps so the fans still get to see the bands, and the bands still get paid? Although, from what I've heard so far, the bands took the advance and haven't returned it yet anyway, so I guess they did get paid (which I think is really shitty, I know the venue kind of screwed them, but they could have still played if the guys in Reflections were willing to just let everyone use their rigs, and not screwed the venue/promoter out of money).

Either way, they _could_ have played if they really wanted to.


----------



## Kiwimetal101

Yeah because we all wanna see a band struggling without their amp/effect presets and cues, and an unfamiliar back line..


----------



## -One-

I understand wanting their effects and presets, but most rigs include the four things that any of these bands ABSOLUTELY need to play (clean/dirty channels that are switchable while playing, delay, reverb, and a noise suppressor or noise gate). On top of that, what sort of band needs cues to play their own music? Maybe it's just from being DIY and relying on myself and my bandmates to actually know our music, but we don't need any cues to know when to play what, and we could certainly get by with another band's rig if we had to (it wouldn't be ideal, since I use some unique effects, such as octavers, step phasers, and sitar simulators, although I would simply forgo those effects if I was using another band's rig for whatever reason), so long as they had a clean channel, an overdrive channel, and a noise suppressor. As good of musicians as the guys in StS (and all the other bands on the tour) are, I can't imagine they would need cues to play their own music.


----------



## Nour Ayasso

Timelesseer said:


> Just spent over an hour reading through all of the statuses on all of the bands' pages and all I can say is, what a total clusterf***. Seems like a huge misunderstanding between everyone with each side being at fault to some degree. Props to Reflections for stepping up and playing a free house show for their fans though. It'll be interesting to see what the fallout from this is, it seemed 50/50 on people being pissed at the promoter and the other half at the bands.



No one is pissed at our promoter except people from out of town whom are flying Facebook comment a bunch a stuff. And to make it clear, our promoter is Steven, and our sound man is Macario. We have a great pa and it's used for multiple venues including the original venue. So the only difference was there being no stage.


----------



## Nour Ayasso

The Hiryuu said:


> #1 - Are you sure you're not thinking of the original venue it was booked at?
> #2 - I doubt that a house show would've had adequate equipment for them to play if the venue didn't.
> #3 - "Loud" has nothing to do with it. It may not have had enough channels for all of their equipment, may not have had any stage monitors (I've seen that before).



1. Same freaking PA dude
2. Exactly his point
3. I've already stated this in my original post. They definitely have enough channels.


----------



## Alcoholocaust

Last minute venue change and talk of sub-par/no PA? With a band that i'm guessing runs direct then no wonder they pulled out.


----------



## goherpsNderp

we'll just have to wait and see if there's a FULL story from the bands' perspectives released- if at all.

until then, there will be much shit talking and anger and dumb facebookery, unfortunately.


----------



## Nour Ayasso

goherpsNderp said:


> we'll just have to wait and see if there's a FULL story from the bands' perspectives released- if at all.
> 
> until then, there will be much shit talking and anger and dumb facebookery, unfortunately.



No one should shit talking any of the bands that's really inappropriate as of now.


----------



## MobiusR

The venue has a Allan and Heath system with more than enough channels running thru a dual 1000w+ speaker system with a few monitors including a few subs. In my opinion thats more than enough to get the show going. 

It's the same PA as the previous venue the only difference being a stage. 


My point being is that we had enough gear to get the show going and they have no reason to decline the event.


----------



## goherpsNderp

MobiusR said:


> My point being is that we had enough gear to get the show going *and they have no reason to decline the event.*



having a stage and a PA system doesn't mean there is no other possible reason in existence why they couldn't play the show. it just means that *those* couldn't be plausible reasons not to play the show.

again, wait to hear what they say as to why they declined.


----------



## asher

IDK why they would cite PA issues if it's readily apparent there was, in fact, the equipment.

I'm not actually sure anyone will own up to what happened, but we will see. Gonna be very disappointed if it turns out Chris is full of shit.


----------



## MobiusR

They still owe the promoter the money back too.


----------



## Nour Ayasso

Timorous Me said:


> I have a whole run down on what happened as it was happening here: http://www.punksinvegas.com/scale-t...ions-organize-last-minute-house-show-tonight/
> 
> Basically the original "venue" (an indoor hockey rink) and the new venue (a VFW Hall) both have the same sound system (it's shared between the two venues) and the bands were notified of the change in location a week prior, so the whole thing is pretty silly.



Well after reading that article I guess it's clear they decided not to play because of the PA. though I concider choosing not to play the same thing as refusing, because they are. Chris told me the agent cancelled the show, but also read that it was an agreement amongst all bands. He also said they considered playing the house show but decided not to because of everyone's attitudes. Even more lame, I miss a band because of 'drama' over freaking Facebook. 




-One- said:


> Either way, they _could_ have played if they really wanted to.


 Yeah they could've with perfectly good PA or a perfectly good house full of fans. Too bad they decided to say no to both, who cares about money over a ticket, I wanted to see an amazing band live and have a good time. Instead I spent a day I took off work, sitting around wondering why I just drove around town and back, to find out the band CHOSE not to play.


----------



## anomynous

I don't blame them for not doing the house show. The way their vegas "fans" were attacking them was rediculous


----------



## rjnix_0329

I think that people are forgetting the most obvious thing here...that the guys in Scale the Summit are some of the most hard-working, gracious, fan-driven, and reliable guys in the scene. Having met each of them a couple of times and having interacted with Chris and Mark online over the years, I firmly believe there is no way that they did this to screw a promoter out of an advance. For Scale the Summit to GTFO like that, it must have been a truly shitty situation.


----------



## spawnofthesith

Feeling super lucky right now, I thought I was going to be missing the Denver show tomorrow, but I just won a guest list spot for that photo sharing thing on Facebook!!

So stoked, I never win contests


----------



## TheStig1214

spawnofthesith said:


> Feeling super lucky right now, I thought I was going to be missing the Denver show tomorrow, but I just won a guest list spot for that photo sharing thing on Facebook!!
> 
> So stoked, I never win contests



You lucky SOB. I was the only one who did that for my venue until the day before the tour started. Then one other guy just comments, no share. They didn't announce any of the winners so I asked Mark about it on Ask.fm and they got on it. I didn't win :/


----------



## Nour Ayasso

whatever, what a waste of time. Someone freakin separate my post so the megathread doesn't have "refuse to play las vegas" in the damn title. Seriously don't know why the admins did that.


----------



## Jonathan20022

Nour Ayasso said:


> whatever, what a waste of time. Someone freakin separate my post so the megathread doesn't have "refuse to play las vegas" in the damn title. Seriously don't know why the admins did that.



But it doesn't? 

Also got on the guest list for the Lake Worth date! Wasn't planning on going but I'm excited for it!


----------



## TheShreddinHand

rjnix_0329 said:


> I think that people are forgetting the most obvious thing here...that the guys in Scale the Summit are some of the most hard-working, gracious, fan-driven, and reliable guys in the scene. Having met each of them a couple of times and having interacted with Chris and Mark online over the years, I firmly believe there is no way that they did this to screw a promoter out of an advance. For Scale the Summit to GTFO like that, it must have been a truly shitty situation.



Good point. Chris and Mark participate on the forums here when they can, they post great playthroughs, and tab books of exactly what they play. Definitely all things for the fans.


----------



## spawnofthesith

God ....ing dammit apparently they aren't playing the Denver show now.


I should still be on the guest list even though they aren't playing, right?


----------



## Jonathan20022

> It's every guitar player's worst nightmare...but last night Chris had a pocket knife close on his fingertip cutting it all the way down to the bone while fixing a part of our merch booth sign. An ER visit and some stitches later, he'll be just fine, but unfortunately we're unable play the show in Denver, CO today and possibly a few more, time will tell.
> 
> We need time for Chris' finger to heal and time to create backing tracks for several songs Chris can't play in the event that he still isn't healed enough when we resume the tour. This way, we can still present as much of a Scale the Summit show as we possibly can on the remaining dates, given the circumstances. We apologize profusely in advance to our fans and we hope to be back soon to make it up to you. Please go support our brothers in Monuments, Reflections, Erra and Glass Cloud! Please stay tuned here on our page for updates on the next few shows.



Seriously blows. Hope he recovers quickly, and hope at least by the 15th something can be done where they still play.


----------



## asher

Ouch. No luck for them lately it seems


----------



## anomynous

Really hope they have at least backing tracks by Sunday


----------



## Taylord

That's such a bummer. I saw them at the Abq show last night and they were fantastic.


----------



## Nour Ayasso

Jonathan20022 said:


> But it doesn't?
> 
> Also got on the guest list for the Lake Worth date! Wasn't planning on going but I'm excited for it!



It doesn't? Oh, guess it's just for me because it fused my thread. Glad to know it doesn't have something like that in the main title. 

Anyway now they missed Denver and possibly more? Looks like they're gonna have to have a "make up all the shows we missed" tour


----------



## anomynous

> TOUR UPDATE: We will be rejoining the current tour starting back Tuesday in Knoxville, TN @ The Concourse. Per doctor's orders, Chris is unable to play guitar for three days following the injury. Once again, we apologize to our fans in Denver, Lawrence, St. Louis and Columbus for missing these shows. Social media only goes so far, so please help spread the word to anyone you know attending. Please go support Glass Cloud, Monuments, Erra, and Reflections at these shows!




Looks like I'm not going anymore since the only other band I care about is Monuments. Also the "refuse to play Vegas" was definitely in the thread title for a while.


----------



## Nour Ayasso

TheStig1214 said:


> I'll let Chris speak for me on the topic of how much of an asshat you're being.



Hey, I'm not joking about his "injury" or insulting him or the BAND in anyway. I have class you know. I'm just saying they missed a lot of shows.



anomynous said:


> Looks like I'm not going anymore since the only other band I care about is Monuments. Also the "refuse to play Vegas" was definitely in the thread title for a while.



Thats what I thought, tis' gone now right? Not trying to have filth in the main title, that's a little overboard. When I say that, I'm talking to the ADMIN who decided to fuse my thread with this one, AND put that in the title.


----------



## TheStig1214

Nour Ayasso said:


> Hey, I'm not joking about his "injury" or insulting him or the BAND in anyway. I have class you know. I'm just saying they missed a lot of shows.



My apologies then


----------



## Nour Ayasso

TheStig1214 said:


> My apologies then



dont worry I almost laughed to death when i saw that picture. perfect timing


----------



## oremus91

I'm pretty late to this thread but just wanted to say that I had a fantastic time in Atlanta back in March and thanks again for the signed shirt in case you guys monitor this thread once in a while! 

Being a huge Jackson fan of course I'm stoked to see both of them with custom shops (not that Chris plays it live of course), Travis was nice enough to.. erhm... pull it out for me during their little meet & greet off stage:











(Poor quality, sorry)

Looking forward to Saturday in Orlando.


----------



## goherpsNderp

beautiful color and quilting. i really like Chris' purple Jackson too. he let me play on it for a few minutes last year. his sig models are excellent as well.

still need to meet Travis sometime though. those guys are super nice.


----------



## TheStig1214

There is no end to the madness.



> Due to reasons beyond our control, tonight's show Lake Worth, FL is canceled. The venue was double-booked with two shows and scheduling isn't allowing our 5-band tour package adequate time to perform.
> 
> We apologize and will make it up to you guys in the future. We'll be playing Orlando, FL at Backbooth tomorrow.
> 
> _{when asked about why they cant play a half set or leave bands out}_
> 
> ...Contractually it can't happen unless all 5 bands perform. The venue just ended up closing the place down because it couldn't work and canceled it. As we said, out of our control completely.
> 
> -STS Facebook page


----------



## spawnofthesith

Damn, rough luck on this tour 

At the Denver show monuments had mentioned that they had missed some previous shows due to a van break down


----------



## downburst82

Ya they have certainly had some bad luck on this tour. I was lucky enough to get to see the tour in Vancouver. While it was a good show even then only STS and Monuments had a their full lineup. Glass Cloud was down a drummer and bass player(although they did have fill in on drums). Reflections was missing a guitar player and Erra was missing bass(and STS had some technical issues that messed up my favorite song) Just seems like the tour has really had to overcome ALOT of bad luck.


PS: Monuments KILLED it!!


----------



## TheStig1214

Now people are saying the same shit about this show that they did the Vegas show. That they saw the venue and scoffed, then left. What a crock of horseshit. 

I saw them in a goddamn shoebox in Amityville. If there was a venue to scoff at, it was that one.


----------



## piggins411

This tour is cursed or something


----------



## Nour Ayasso

TheStig1214 said:


> Now people are saying the same shit about this show that they did the Vegas show. That they saw the venue and scoffed, then left. What a crock of horseshit.



Weeell they literally couldn't play the show because the venue was booked, that shouldn't relate to them refusing at all. Sorta bummed to hear people rage when they get the chance to. The only reason that was claimed here in Vegas is because we we're told that they literally walked out after seeing the interior. And still the stage wasn't the problem, apparently the PA wasn't up to par, which after previous arguments we made it clear that it was up to par. NOT trying to start up a fire, just setting facts straight!


----------



## TheStig1214

Nour Ayasso said:


> Weeell they literally couldn't play the show because the venue was booked, that shouldn't relate to them refusing at all. Sorta bummed to hear people rage when they get the chance to. The only reason that was claimed here in Vegas is because we we're told that they literally walked out after seeing the interior. And still the stage wasn't the problem, apparently the PA wasn't up to par, which after previous arguments we made it clear that it was up to par. NOT trying to start up a fire, just setting facts straight!



Whatever may have happened in Vegas, one dude said about this show that they came in and left immediately, and that the second show was booked after them. Either way I know what this probably wasn't that case. Why would a venue schedule a show after a show that ends between 11 and midnight? People are stupid.


----------



## anomynous

Venues double book shows all the time, not that hard to believe. They probably had the second show schedules to start at 10 or something, which means all the bands couldn't play in that time.


----------



## Jonathan20022

Was sorta bummed that I didn't get to see this but I just stayed in and played that new horror game demo on my PS4 with friends who were going to the show as well 

This tour was scheduled from 4-9, Doors open at 4pm and Reflections opening at 4:45. Someone booked a second show to start immediately at 9pm which makes no sense, it's all the fault of whoever booked. People acting like entitled assholes are amusing on their page and the other band's pages. Until the next time!


----------



## Nour Ayasso

TheStig1214 said:


> Whatever may have happened in Vegas, one dude said about this show that they came in and left immediately, and that the second show was booked after them. Either way I know what this probably wasn't that case. Why would a venue schedule a show after a show that ends between 11 and midnight? People are stupid.



I'm not questioning what happened in Florida about a venue double booking by mistake is pretty beilivable imo. I mean mistakes happen, and on top of that fans are attacking them? I mean come on that's no reason to be angry.


----------



## ForThisGift

I talked to John and Mike from Monuments in Orlando and the venue for the 8/15 was definitely double booked. It was an early show (4:30 doors I believe) just to try and accommodate for the later show, but with 6 bands on the ticket that was still not going to leave them enough time to play a proper set. 

It certainly hasn't been a smooth tour, but I think the bands should be given CREDIT for making it work for the most part, not have a shit taken on them for things outside of their control.


----------



## richcastle66

TheStig1214 said:


> Now people are saying the same shit about this show that they did the Vegas show. That they saw the venue and scoffed, then left. What a crock of horseshit.
> 
> I saw them in a goddamn shoebox in Amityville. If there was a venue to scoff at, it was that one.


 
best part about this show was the promoter booked two locals(one of them being yours truly), but when we showed up, the tour manager wouldn't allow two bands unless we started a half an hour before doors and played a 15 min set  that tour was a ....ing mess


----------



## codync

richcastle66 said:


> best part about this show was the promoter booked two locals(one of them being yours truly), but when we showed up, the tour manager wouldn't allow two bands unless we started a half an hour before doors and played a 15 min set  that tour was a ....ing mess



That is so incredibly lame. I guess this means you guys weren't approved by band management ahead of time. Isn't that standard practice for larger tours? Either the blame is on the promoter or the TM, and judging by how the rest of this tour has gone, I'm assuming blame lies with the tour.


----------



## gunshow86de

Nice little 3-song set for AudioTree.

Scale the Summit | Audiotree


----------



## Zalbu

Does anybody have Chris's guitar technique 360 book? It looks very interesting but I don't know if it's worth to buy an actual, physical book since I'm in Europe and it adds 15 bucks in shipping. I'd be all over it if it was digital


----------



## TheStig1214

Zalbu said:


> Does anybody have Chris's guitar technique 360 book? It looks very interesting but I don't know if it's worth to buy an actual, physical book since I'm in Europe and it adds 15 bucks in shipping. I'd be all over it if it was digital



I do. Depends what you want to get out of it. I actually more learned the different modes (all the exercises can be considered actual pieces of music or licks) and some warm ups, but I found technique books aren't really for me. I don't have the patience to practice to a metronome, so I didn't get any actual techniques out of it


----------



## kamello

noice! 

Scale the Summit | Audiotree

I dunno if I never actually payed attention to the drum section in The Levitated, or the spice that Pat adds to it live is really that awesome


----------



## TheStig1214

Just got Chris' setup book in the mail today. Came with a 64th ruler and a 10-60 Dunlop 7 string set. A few quick adjustments and my 6 string Iceman is playing even more beautifully than it was before. Would highly recommend.


----------



## MistaMarko

Hey guys, filmed a few bass play-throughs at EMG Pickups TV earlier this year, first one went live today. Check out "The Dark Horse" - hope you guys enjoy!


----------



## Nour Ayasso

Congratulations to Chris for landing a guest appearance on Widek's new album! I was already stoke for this album but now I'm just freaking out


----------



## brector

Looks like they have a new drummer:

Prosthetic Records | Official Website

-Brian


----------



## anomynous

JC's a beast so this is a lateral move if anything.


----------



## piggins411

Damn that's too bad. I always really liked Pat


----------



## TheStig1214

I liked Pat, super cool guy, but agreed JC is just as good of a drummer. Maybe it will be better if STS continues the shift to darker sounds they had on their last album.


----------



## anomynous

I am curious as to why Pat's out though, they seemed pretty tight knit.


----------



## asher

Maybe just wanted to do different stuff. He was super chill though, and just sits on a big pile of chops back there


----------



## piggins411

So apparently Chris is doing a project called islnds with the singer from Reign of Kindo and the Ashe formerly of TesseracT.



Thoughts?


----------



## btbamthewell

Makes me think that Scale the Summit could be really awesome if they had a singer.


----------



## TheShreddinHand

Not my thing, but kudos to Chris for continuing to break boundaries and venture into new territories musically.


----------



## DXL

I love this, that isn't Ashe singing in Momnts right?


----------



## piggins411

No Momnts is Joey from TROK


----------



## rapterr15

Sounds kinda like what a Keith Urban song would sound like if Chris wrote the guitar parts. I dig it.


----------



## piggins411

So apparently STS have been putting out teasers for every song every day for like a week. Didn't realize until today. Here's the first one:


----------



## brector

piggins411 said:


> So apparently STS have been putting out teasers for every song every day for like a week. Didn't realize until today. Here's the first one:



They are also revealing the cover artwork each day as well

-Brian


----------



## JSanta

Not really a big STS fan, but I'm really digging this new islnds track a lot. I've been a big Reign of Kindo fan for a few years, so this is a really good mix musically.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

A music video for a song called "Stolas"


----------



## DXL

^
2:45 "Chris started on bass and then moved to a real instrument"
I lost it 

Awesome video and even better song


----------



## StevenC

Preorder link:

Scale the Summit - V

Why do Prosthetic charge so much for UK shipping?


----------



## MSUspartans777

Is anyone else just dying for this to release?


----------



## DXL

They went Floyd-ish @[email protected]


----------



## piggins411

Wow, really different kind of song for them. I'm really into this


----------



## AuroraTide

New albums unreal! Already my favorite release of theirs.


----------



## TheShreddinHand

I've only given it 1 spin so far. STS has always taken several spins for me to absorb their music but I can tell I'll dig this album.


----------



## big_aug

Oh ...., it's out. Can't wait to listen to this tonight. Thank God for Google Play music.


----------



## StevenC

CD arrived this morning, just got round to listening to it right now. Got through one song and realised I had some broken drivers in the right cabinet. Song was good though.


----------



## movingpictures

New cd is Badass!!!


----------



## MistaMarko

Glad you're all digging "V" guys!

We're all 4 live at an STS Reddit AMA now if anyone wants to come shoot the ....!

https://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/3lymms/we_are_are_scale_the_summit_an_instrumental/?sort=new


----------



## StevenC

I'm calling this album of the year. Haven't got a favourite yet, because every song I listen to becomes my favourite, and I must have looped the album 5 or 6 times in a row.


----------



## piggins411

Gonna pick it up tomorrow hopefully. Pretty excited!


----------



## big_aug

I've found this album excellent for my hour drive to and from work. I'm getting that time travel feeling when I listen to it. All the sudden I'm at the end of my drive and say to myself, "Woah."


----------



## Dalcan

I always try to get into STS but I only end up liking a few songs. Will give this a spin after reading the interest here


----------



## Tr3vor

This album is the first STS album I've ever bought, and its pretty great.

The one thing that annoys me is track 8, Oort Cloud. I will now call it Scale the Empire.


----------



## wannabguitarist

big_aug said:


> I've found this album excellent for my hour drive to and from work. I'm getting that time travel feeling when I listen to it. All the sudden I'm at the end of my drive and say to myself, "Woah."



STS has always been my go to band for driving. There are a few things better than miles of beautiful tarmac snaking through the mountains, sun/wind beating down on you, and a sonorous engine note broken up by bits of "Carving Desert Canyons" filling your ears.


----------



## TheShreddinHand

Probably listened to the album a good 10 times or so now. Overall, I don't think it'll supplant Collective or Migration for me, but it's still a very good album. And even with that said, Stolas is easily one of the best songs they've ever written!


----------



## StevenC

Travis Levrier left to join Entheos.


----------



## anomynous

Good for him, gives him a a chance to shine


----------



## anomynous

Mark & JC left the band too, so now it's just Chris.


----------



## MiPwnYew

It's like The HAARP Machine all over again, except Chris can actually play his stuff.


----------



## xwmucradiox

Losing every other member says a lot about that dude.



> Line up change! *Exclamation point to try and put a positive spin on what this says about me as a bandmate*Just wanted to clear up a few things about the lineup on the new record as I was hoping to announce with a new tune for you guys. At the end of the last tour, the guys *read "everyone but me"*decided to implement an employee model into the band's structure. *they probably thought it would be nice if everyone got equal pay probably. how novel. *When we started making plans for the new record, the fees that they were requiring to play was more than I can afford. *they wanted to be able to eat and I said I need more sparkle finishes*Scale The Summit *read "Chris Letchford"*is simply not in the position to guarantee a set pay for anything and everything we do. As most of you know with being a touring musician most of our income is based around chance *but still that money in most bands gets split equally*, but Im still here doing what I love as I knew what I was getting into it when I started band. *whatevs dudes, this has been all about me all along*
> 
> From day one this band has been my life and will continue to be. I have written all the guitars for the last 3 albums. *those guys weren't even like good or anything. I just needed them to make my band a reality.*Its my baby and will continue to carry on as such and Im super stoked for the new STS record!


----------



## Flemmigan

What a bummer. Looks like Chris is now the Michael Keene of instrumental prog.


----------



## brector

anomynous said:


> Mark & JC left the band too, so now it's just Chris.



I saw that on facebook last night and didn't know what to think.

-Brian


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

Well, to be honest, Chris was always the voice of STS. He wrote almost everything, and it seemed like the band was essentially his solo project (before he began putting out different solo material under his own name and under the name islnds). I guess the rest of the guys felt more like "permanent session musicians" and began demanding guaranteed payment; and either they asked too much, or Chris was being greedy and just unwilling to cough up their full shares even though they were explicitly listed as "band members". 

Some of the former STS members said that there has been a ton of manipulation going on in that band.

Chris will probably strike up a relationship with another egotistical musician and rely on that musician's backing band just like the co-dependence developed between Intervals and Plini.


----------



## technomancer

So basically they were being treated like a backing band and decided they wanted paid that way (ie per gig etc) and he said no? Cool, his call, but not unreasonable at all on the band's part


----------



## Zalbu

Said it in another thread but it doesn't really surprise me since Chris never really came across as the most genuine guy to me, with all the different gear he's been pimping. The fact that he mentions "employee model" like it's a negative thing really starts to ring large red alarms.


----------



## chuggalug

photo share


----------



## extendedsolo

technomancer said:


> So basically they were being treated like a backing band and decided they wanted paid that way (ie per gig etc) and he said no? Cool, his call, but not unreasonable at all on the band's part



This in my opinion is the perfect example of neither side being right or wrong, but just disagreeing. Wild speculation only in this post. 

I think that Chris recognizes that there are more than likely a ton of up and coming musicians that would be willing to be in his backing band. I mean essentially Chris could try out guys he sees on youtube who have always dreamed of playing professionally. Especially if they aren't asked to do more than just learn the songs Chris writes. I'm sure there are guys who go to Musicians Institute that would love to come play for chris, so why give in to any demands for higher pay? There will always be an over saturation of capable musicians, which is why it's so difficult to do it full time.

What's more is we aren't seeing the complete picture of who is handling the business of the band, maybe the backing literally only shows up and does nothing else. If that's the case they are employees and why should they be paid more? It's different than a band like Metallica where all of those guys have been "owners" since day 1 essentially.



chuggalug said:


> photo share



I see guys who make 50k a year that can live like this. Whose to say he's good with money anyway and isn't spending every dime he has?


----------



## wannabguitarist

This isn't a huge surprise as STS has really been the Chris Letchford show since day one. If they weren't getting the opportunity to write music and contribute ideas I can totally see why they would demand pay, but if that's not the case how was their situation any different than being in any other band? Split the pay that comes in.



extendedsolo said:


> I see guys who make 50k a year that can live like this. Whose to say he's good with money anyway and isn't spending every dime he has?



His money comes from his wife, based on his last FB she's apparently a best selling author or something. I don't see how his personal lifestyle has anything to do with this if the band isn't really funding it. Sounds like the old bassist was handling the STS budget.


----------



## Hollowway

extendedsolo said:


> I think that Chris recognizes that there are more than likely a ton of up and coming musicians that would be willing to be in his backing band. I mean essentially Chris could try out guys he sees on youtube who have always dreamed of playing professionally. Especially if they aren't asked to do more than just learn the songs Chris writes. I'm sure there are guys who go to Musicians Institute that would love to come play for chris, so why give in to any demands for higher pay? There will always be an over saturation of capable musicians, which is why it's so difficult to do it full time.



That's true, but that can be said about most bands, most projects, most businesses, most relationships, etc. I wouldn't want an employer who is always looking to save money by hiring someone cheaper any more than I would want an employee who was always looking for another job that would pay more. It's like having a girl friend that you are constantly looking to replace with a better looking one. In all of these situations there are always others who you could trade for. But at some point it makes more sense, for either character reasons, or otherwise, to try to build something with what you have.


----------



## wannabguitarist

On a slightly different note, anyone from SoCal going to the clinic at the Kiesel factory today? I'll be there


----------



## brutalwizard

There is a certain merch/sound/rodie/ect dude that posted that above letchford meme picture on instagram. A dude that works with alot of bands. and he never says anything specifc but mentions how a STS tour was the only one he quit in the middle of. The amount of comments/likes from well known musicians including past band members of STS really kinda makes it seem like he's not a very well liked dude. 
It kinda paints a picture why you see STS slowly playing smaller shows on smaller tours. 

I only met him (chris) once and he was pretty nice. Also met the dude I aforementioned a couple times hes pretty chill.


----------



## MiPwnYew

brutalwizard said:


> There is a certain merch/sound/rodie/ect dude that posted that above letchford meme picture on instagram. A dude that works with alot of bands. and he never says anything specifc but mentions how a STS tour was the only one he quit in the middle of. The amount of comments/likes from well known musicians including past band members of STS really kinda makes it seem like he's not a very well liked dude.



I saw that as well


----------



## Emperor Guillotine




----------



## Zalbu

Bands struggling to break even isn't exactly a new concept, if you can't pay your bandmates a fair share then you're obviously not ready to be a full time touring musician


----------



## Esp Griffyn

What a greaseball, trying to play the "poor me" card while shamelessly plugging his wife's books. This guy has absolutely zero class.


----------



## drmosh

Jeez, what's with the dragging him through the mud?


----------



## Chokey Chicken

Esp Griffyn said:


> What a greaseball, trying to play the "poor me" card while shamelessly plugging his wife's books. This guy has absolutely zero class.



He didn't plug her books. He just offered an explanation ad to how he can have nice things while being in a less than super profitable band. 

His wife makes money, she shares with him. She doesn't share with the rest of the band, and she shouldn't have to. If someone gets a rich significant other, that money isn't meant for somebody else's endeavor unless they want to. She wants to buy a nice house, nice cars, and luxury items she's allowed to. Doesn't have to buy anything for or fund her husband's friends endeavors.


----------



## extendedsolo

Zalbu said:


> Bands struggling to break even isn't exactly a new concept, if you can't pay your bandmates a fair share then you're obviously not ready to be a full time touring musician



FACT! Although that word "fair" is completely subjective. I've always been shocked that STS can be Chris's full time band. They aren't THAT popular ya know? He does hustle and get books/private lessons/ etc.



brutalwizard said:


> There is a certain merch/sound/rodie/ect dude that posted that above letchford meme picture on instagram. A dude that works with alot of bands. and he never says anything specifc but mentions how a STS tour was the only one he quit in the middle of. The amount of comments/likes from well known musicians including past band members of STS really kinda makes it seem like he's not a very well liked dude.
> It kinda paints a picture why you see STS slowly playing smaller shows on smaller tours.
> 
> I only met him (chris) once and he was pretty nice. Also met the dude I aforementioned a couple times hes pretty chill.



that merch sound/roadie/etc dude sounds like a child. If he doesn't like the guy, fine, but to be passive aggressive like that is high school crap. I'm betting that there is just conflicting ideologies between the two. I also find that musicians sometimes don't live in "reality". I'm not plugged into that world at all, but I"m guessing there has to be a split in treating your band like an artistic endeavor and not worrying about the money and treating it as a business. I'm guessing Chris treats his as a business and tries to get every dollar he can out of it. In reality, that's how you run a business, not by giving away money because someone thinks they deserve a raise. Granted speaking about this situation that I have no idea is difficult, I wish I knew more details! Fact of the matter is there are probably many many bruised egos, guys who feel disrespected, and so on. Any business deal has that. It's easy to take the stance of "he should have paid his band mates more!" but it might have led to the band dissolving because there wasn't enough money in it to keep touring. Who knows?


----------



## Zalbu

To be fair to Chris, how rich his wife is is completely irrelevant, it's not like she should be funding his bandmates careers, that would just be putting them on welfare 

In this situation it just sounds like the band are just glorified session musicians. It doesn't say they're asking for a raise, just that they wanted a set pay.


----------



## Esp Griffyn

Chokey Chicken said:


> He didn't plug her books. He just offered an explanation ad to how he can have nice things while being in a less than super profitable band.
> 
> His wife makes money, she shares with him. She doesn't share with the rest of the band, and she shouldn't have to. If someone gets a rich significant other, that money isn't meant for somebody else's endeavor unless they want to. She wants to buy a nice house, nice cars, and luxury items she's allowed to. Doesn't have to buy anything for or fund her husband's friends endeavors.



I never said she should pay for the band - I agree that she shouldn't. However, they did the right thing in walking out if Chris wouldn't pay them, there is definitely another side to the story that we're not hearing. This whole situation is pretty greasy and I feel sorry for the guys that had to quit this vanity project.

With regard to plugging the wife, all he had to say was his wife gives him money. He didn't have to advertise what she does or who she is - that's a plug whichever way you spin it.


----------



## Big_taco

Had he worded his first statement differently he probably wouldn't be getting as much .....


----------



## sonicwarrior

What's with this ....storm? 

We don't have enough information so no one should be guessing what happened and who is to blame.


----------



## Jonathan20022

sonicwarrior said:


> What's with this ....storm?
> 
> We don't have enough information so no one should be guessing what happened and who is to blame.



^^^^

This is just really petty from people that aren't even in the band. He mentioned his wife as a direct response to someone calling out his lifestyle and the financial situation he's in. Something private that he didn't need to speak about but because someone who is acting like a child brought it up. Hardly a plug when you either let the rumor mill run wild because of something you'd probably see on twitter and make the situation look worse than it is or clear up misconceptions and state what things are actually happening.

And what I mean by the Twitter thing is that nowadays it's normal to shoot a one liner burn or make a meme and view it as a playful jab. Everyone does it for any trending topic and it's seen as harmless.

The only facts here are, that the band situation had changed into the employee based system. The band mates either A) Demanded X amount for their work, and were denied this over what they currently make (Because no one in this world works for free unless they're interns or naive. or B) Chris decided to change wages and they decided that it wasn't for them and that it was time to move on.

Wether or not he's hard to work with, all this other .... is really just the rumor mill brewing as it always does when anything that looks controversial happens. I do think it's strange that Letchford decided to openly talk about things like an employee model and go in depth about how the band worked. You really don't need to reveal things like that ever, because those are private details for the band and management.


----------



## Santuzzo

too much drama in this thread right now, so let's get back on topic and talk about the music:

Which of STS's album(s) is/are your favorites?

Mine are The Collective and The Migration.


----------



## wannabguitarist

^Gotta agree with the choices there.

Kiesel clinic yesterday was awesome. The Golddigger Vader looks fantastic under stage lights-genuinely surprised because I thought it was horrible in pictures.

Both Chris and Jeff Kiesel are super friendly and cool people in person, despite what the internet thinks


----------



## brutalwizard

Probably no one i cares, and think im a dick for saying this again.
Just seems strange that so many other professional guitarist's, muscians, touring dudes would unanimously agree with that meme/the idea he is kinda a "chode".
I don't even care about his financials or the meme, Im talking strictly about 2 ex-band members laughing at it as truth, 3 tour support guys saying hes hard to work with. Also members of half the same music scene liking or commenting in agreement. 

To everyone that says, its drama and boring to talk about. Your probably right lol. Just because he is a nice dude in person to fans doesnt mean he might not be hard to work with, and thats the only point i am trying look into. Im not picking sides, I honestly dont care either way. Just wanted to point out something i noticed. 

Check it out if you want 17th photo under #scalethesummit on instagram. Its the photo of the meme.

PS ON THE TOPIC of music.

I dig the first album the most.


----------



## Santuzzo

wannabguitarist said:


> Kiesel clinic yesterday was awesome.
> Both Chris and Jeff Kiesel are super friendly and cool people in person, despite what the internet thinks



Nice! 
What was the clinic like? Was he playing STS song along to backing tracks or was he also talking about guitar technique or songwriting, etc?


----------



## wannabguitarist

Played a few songs against backing tracks while answering general questions from the crowd. Nothing to in depth sadly, it was pretty casual.


----------



## Zalbu

Who's said Chris isn't nice? Just because he's nice to fans means he can't be difficult to work with?


----------



## extendedsolo

brutalwizard said:


> Just because he is a nice dude in person to fans doesnt mean he might not be hard to work with..



THIS X1000


----------



## technomancer

extendedsolo said:


> This in my opinion is the perfect example of neither side being right or wrong, but just disagreeing. Wild speculation only in this post.



Which was pretty much exactly what I said with no speculation. My post was basically what Chris said himself  I don't think anybody is "to blame" for anything and the band mates seem to have been completely professional in simply saying they're no longer with the band. I do think Chris should have probably been smarter and just not said anything or kept it to "we have all decided to part ways" and left it at that. Trying to point fingers is always a mistake in situations like this and leads to exactly what you're seeing


----------



## oc616

Well that settles that then...

http://www.metalsucks.net/2016/10/31/scale-the-summit-break-up-turns-ugly/


----------



## Jonathan20022

Yikes, well that's just ....ty.


----------



## extendedsolo

oc616 said:


> Well that settles that then...
> 
> http://www.metalsucks.net/2016/10/31/scale-the-summit-break-up-turns-ugly/



That's a good summary and pretty scathing for Chris. 

It's complete crap what Chris is doing/done, and I wouldn't be surprised if STS never tours again or records another album due to lack of finding capable musicians. I mean that's some Donald Trump level shadiness, albeit on a much smaller scale. 

On the flip side I think anyone entering any type of business can learn from this. Trust (almost) no one, get a lawyer, talk to people who know the business so you don't get taken advantage of. They should've just said "no sorry I can't work for free". It's like when a club owner says you are getting paid in exposure, well let me send some of those exposure bux to the bank. The guys he took advantage of learned a hard lesson. I know that these guys thought they were friends, but I've seen families be torn apart and disavow one another over money, what makes people think that friends won't choose money over you?


----------



## Zalbu

And this surprises exactly nobody. I mean, look at some of the people who liked that picture on Instagram, Elliot Coleman, Rudy from Good Tiger, Wes Hauch, Olly and Dan from Veil of Maya, Blake from BTBAM, Jake Bowen, Beav from Devin Townsend Project, Mike from Protest the Hero and even one of the dudes from Chon? I trust the judgment from guys with a proven track record of being stand up dudes over what Letchford says, no matter how nice he is to fans.


----------



## sonicwarrior

extendedsolo said:


> what makes people think that friends won't choose money over you?


Friendship ends were money is involved.

When you spend years in a band without getting much money out of it you are either stupid or don't need the money that hard (i.e. you see it as a hobby).

When you get in a band you should make a contract and if you think that the contract isn't fullfilled involve a lawyer.

I don't see what Chris's books or solo projects have to do with this.


----------



## extendedsolo

sonicwarrior said:


> Friendship ends were money is involved.
> 
> When you spend years in a band without getting much money out of it you are either stupid or don't need the money that hard (i.e. you see it as a hobby).
> 
> When you get in a band you should make a contract and if you think that the contract isn't fullfilled involve a lawyer.
> 
> I don't see what Chris's books or solo projects have to do with this.



I would say you should get a lawyer involved before signing the contract.

I think what they are saying about Chris's solo projects/books is that he would take all the money from them and not count it as going towards STS. By the end of the tour he had already made his money so he wouldn't care about the rest of the band making money. Really the band members messed up and that should've been negotiated before they joined the band.

I mean I'm not plugged in to how bands at this popularity level do things, but is that normal? To just say "yeah man I'll be in your band, we'll figure the rest out later."


----------



## Esp Griffyn

sonicwarrior said:


> I don't see what Chris's books or solo projects have to do with this.



Did you even read the article? He sells his personal merch on tour using STS as a vehicle to do so, meaning he puts the money straight in his pocket. As such, he can run the band at a loss because he still gets to pay his bills out of his solo music money.

I knew this situation was ultra greasy, looks like I was proved right.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

I saw this coming when Chris posted his first status, it was to professionally worded with pushing the blame solely on the band members. In today world why would anyone think they can just post their side(true or not) on social media without any repercussions from the other side.


----------



## sonicwarrior

Esp Griffyn said:


> He sells his personal merch on tour using STS as a vehicle to do so, meaning he puts the money straight in his pocket.


What stopped the other members from doing the same?


----------



## Esp Griffyn

sonicwarrior said:


> What stopped the other members from doing the same?



Chris markets himself as the face of STS. How many solo albums do you think their drummer is going to sell?


----------



## extendedsolo

Lorcan Ward said:


> I saw this coming when Chris posted his first status, it was to professionally worded with pushing the blame solely on the band members. In today world why would anyone think they can just post their side(true or not) on social media without any repercussions from the other side.



I know you are in Ireland, but this is basically been the entirety of the 2016 US presidential election.


----------



## oremus91

The collective is still my favorite album from them, I'm sad to hear about all the drama personally and professionally but if Letchford was always the mastermind behind all the guitars then I don't think the direction of STS will change much. Let's focus on the real benefit here; the former members who have ton of prog experience, are now venturing out in a place where we can hear them really shine through- how sick is that? 

I don't know about you guys but Travis was my favorite STS member, and by far the coolest one that I met at their shows (he even let me hold his custom Jackson when he got it!) and I'm absolutely stoked to see what he brings to his new band.


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff

Honestly not surprised. I've seen STS 4 times, was a huge huge fan for years. Hell I started this Megathread. (It was merged with earlier threads so there are earlier posts than mine but anyway...) Every time I saw them Chris seemed so unfriendly to people. I have a picture with him the first time I saw them live and he just looks unhappy to be with the fans  I tried to buy a shirt from him when he was at the merch table and he just like scoffed and had someone else do it. It sucked because his music and approach to guitar totally inspired me and changed how I view the instrument. I wasn't a fan of The Migration or V so i really haven't followed them much other than being facebook friends with all the guys. (Mark, Pat, Travis, and Jordan were all incredibly nice, and Travis always remembered me and my friends after we saw them the first time. Super nice guy.) 

tl;dr Yeah Chris always seemed a bit of a douche to me.


----------



## Speedy Fingers

http://www.heavyblogisheavy.com/2016/10/31/what-happened-to-scale-the-summit-j-c-bryant-on-leaving/


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

Zalbu said:


> [...] Elliot Coleman, Rudy from Good Tiger, Wes Hauch, *Olly and Dan from Veil of Maya* [...]


Uhhh...you mean Marc Okubo from Veil of Maya?


----------



## Zalbu

Emperor Guillotine said:


> Uhhh...you mean Marc Okubo from Veil of Maya?


No, I meant Olly from Monuments, I just realized Veil of Maya only have one guitarist and I managed to get Marc and Olly mixed up


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

Zalbu said:


> No, I meant Olly from Monuments, I just realized Veil of Maya only have one guitarist and I managed to get Marc and Olly mixed up


I was browsing through the list of people who had liked the photo, and I was wondering who you meant.


----------



## Flemmigan

Zalbu said:


> No, I meant Olly from Monuments, I just realized Veil of Maya only have one guitarist and I managed to get Marc and Olly mixed up



I wish I could find that old meme of a Killswitch lyric attributed to "Marc Okubo of Periphery" over a picture of Josh Travis


----------



## anomynous




----------



## sonicwarrior

Esp Griffyn said:


> Chris markets himself as the face of STS. How many solo albums do you think their drummer is going to sell?


So what? Then the drummer should have market himself as the drummer of STS. I don't care how many albums he could have sold as he didn't even try.

The way I see the current state both parties made mistakes and I wonder why everyone makes such a drama out of it.



Spaceman_Spiff said:


> I tried to buy a shirt from him when he was at the merch table and he just like scoffed and had someone else do it.


And he still made sooo much money out of the merch? Makes me wonder. The puzzle parts presented here don't quite fit together so I guess the truth lies somewhere in the middle.


----------



## Zalbu

It's honestly pretty incredible how people rush to defend a guy several industry people and old band members have spoken out against 



sonicwarrior said:


> So what? Then the drummer should have market himself as the drummer of STS. I don't care how many albums he could have sold as he didn't even try.
> 
> The way I see the current state both parties made mistakes and I wonder why everyone makes such a drama out of it.


His bandmates not selling solo album isn't the issue here, have you even read the article? Let's say they did sell solo albums alongside Chris, then that means a) They pocket all the money for themselves and the band is still in debt because of band expenses and Chris living beyond his means or b) They use the money they've earned for themselves to pay off debt Chris has put them in. Is that supposed to be a solution?



sonicwarrior said:


> And he still made sooo much money out of the merch? Makes me wonder. The puzzle parts presented here don't quite fit together so I guess the truth lies somewhere in the middle.



Are you trolling? Do you think he doesn't make any money off his merch if he doesn't personally service the fans in the merch stand and get their money in his hands? They hire people to do that, and coincidentally one of the people they hired to do that job went out on Instagram and said that Scale The Summit is the only band he's ever quit working with in the middle of a tour.


----------



## Mathemagician

I skipped most of this thread. Just wanted to add my purchase experience w/ STS. 

Mid 2015 I ordered about $50 worth of tab books/instructional material from STS website. Got the confirmation email and everything. Then forgot about it. 2 months go by and I haven't received anything. I emailed asking for a refund/about my purchase status and no reply. 

I decide to chalk it up to my idiocy for ordering from some younger band that doesn't take things seriously. Out $50. Life happens too late to do a charge back. 

Early 2016 I'm somehow on their mailing list (oh yeah I tried to give them money and got nothing in return) and I get an email about "hey guys digital books are now available for sale! Come check it out!".

I replied to the email with a "No thanks, I made a purchase from your store already and never received a damn thing. All the best. It I won't be supporting you again". I assumed it was just an automated inbox. 

Chris apparently got it and replied to me. Dude was super polite. Placed the blame on the website's shipping group however, and offered to send me the stuff I bought. "Better late than never". We email like 1-2 more times and he says he's sent it. 

Never got anything this second time either, never heard from him again. Absolutely have no interest in following up with anyone a third time. Waste of my time, and waste of $$$. 

Hopefully others have received what they've ordered correctly. I've avoided sharing this here as I didn't want to seem like I had some sort of agenda against them. Just my $0.02 from my limited experience.


----------



## sonicwarrior

Zalbu said:


> It's honestly pretty incredible how people rush to defend a guy several industry people and old band members have spoken out against.


I did not defend him. All I'm saying is if all of that is true they have been incredibly naive and should have left STS much earlier.



Mathemagician said:


> I haven't received anything.


That sucks.


----------



## Flemmigan

anomynous said:


>



I love you.


----------



## glassmoon0fo

Only in this thread to say a few things. Mark and JC are friends of mine in the local music scene, as they're from here. I was in a jazz trio with Mark when he got the news he was going to be playing for STS, and JC has always been a guest at the area marching competitions and drumline performances. Also, one of my best friends lives two miles away from Chris in Houston, made friends with him and had a "chris is a complete douchebag who used me and wasted my time" falling out with him a few months later. So, I'm a little biased, sure.

You can defend Chris by saying, well they should have protected their ass. That's true, and all good and fine. But lets not act like he's not a COMPLETE asshole for continuously and consciously pulling this stuff on fellow musicians. A person who constantly preys on his fellow man's trust is not a man, but a bad dog, and should be delt with the same way. Keeping a whoopass rolled up newspaper for the next time I visit my buddy in Houston.

I was all about STS and their successes for a while, now I'm just glad to have my homies back in town and that ass hat a fair bit more exposed. Guarantee he wont care, he's not in it for the music anyway.


----------



## bostjan

glassmoon0fo said:


> Guarantee he wont care, he's not in it for the music anyway.



That's a sad story to read.  It seems to be a recurring theme with these really technical guitarists lately.

The quote I chose is something that hit me pretty hard. To vaguely direct this at no guitarists in particular - there *are* guys who seem to make this philosophy apparent. It takes a lot of work to get to the point where you are playing technical metal to a level that surpasses anything before in complexity. To get to that point, a person has to log hundreds of hours of serious practice. So, then, how is it that someone can spend that much time honing skills at an instrument, only to become something that draws accusation of not caring about the music anyway, and only becoming a commercial machine?!

I have the suspicion that spending that much time away from other people just takes a person who was seriously introverted (thus the initial motivation to take up such a schedule) and makes that person even more socially unstable. Thus, there is a correlation between personality type and level of guitar skill.

Although, I've met Petrucci a few times, and, despite stories I've heard about him being a jerk, he's always been super nice as long as I've been around.


----------



## anomynous

Need a Letchford, Al Mu'Min, Michael Keene & Stefen Krummer supergroup.


----------



## vividox

So what does this do to people's listening habits? Do you continue to listen to STS because you like the music, or is this cause to completely stop listening to anything Chris puts out?

Personally, I'll keep listening to the music because it's cool, but I'll do so through Spotify and I won't be giving any of my money to Chris through the usual CD/merch/ticket avenues.


----------



## Esp Griffyn

It won't change my listening habits - I don't listen to a lot of STS, but "Blue Sun" is probably my favourite song from last year. Chris has been exposed as total jerk but this isn't on the level Ian Watkins or Gary Glitter, where you really should stop listening out of moral respect.


----------



## takotakumi

anomynous said:


> Need a Letchford, Al Mu'Min, Michael Keene & Stefen Krummer supergroup.



+1
Who would blame/fire who first?


----------



## Ralyks

Umm.... Doesn't Chris post here?


----------



## Eptaceros

guess he's keepin' a low profile


----------



## Blasphemer

Ralyks said:


> Umm.... Doesn't Chris post here?



Yeah, when there's a new tab book for sale.

Really, though, this won't stop me from listening to STS. Carving Desert Canyons was an instrumental album for me (pun slightly intended) in my own compositional development. STS were the band that made me go "Man, I really want to play instrumental music".

That said, I really didn't like V, so wether or not this whole thing will stop me from caring about the next album won't really matter, because there's a good chance I'd only give it a casual listen through and then never hear it again. They're musically on the downhill part of their career now, IMO.


----------



## Xaios

Ralyks said:


> Umm.... Doesn't Chris post here?



Chris hasn't made a post in over 2 years that wasn't selling or shilling something, and hasn't made any posts whatsoever in a year and a half. It's safe to say that he's no longer an active member of this community.

While none of that is cause to talk .... about him, his once-upon-a-time involvement in the community really isn't a reason to treat him with any special deference at this point either.


----------



## Ralyks

I was just curious, not trying to say anything about this drama. Met him briefly when they toured with The Human Abstract year back, seems like an ok guy, and never had merch problems with them. But then again, I still think they were touring for The Collective on that tour, so that was quite some time ago. I actually remember when StS friend requested ME on MySpace (to give you an idea of how long ago THAT was). Man, how things change....


----------



## lurgar

This is disappointing to say the least. I really thought when I was buying Chris' materials from the StS website I was supporting the whole band or at least they were getting a cut of it or something. Makes me not want to support the endeavor any more.


----------



## Mathemagician

lurgar said:


> This is disappointing to say the least. I really thought when I was buying Chris' materials from the StS website I was supporting the whole band or at least they were getting a cut of it or something. Makes me not want to support the endeavor any more.



At least you got your purchases.


----------



## MFB

Ralyks said:


> I actually remember when StS friend requested ME on MySpace (to give you an idea of how long ago THAT was). Man, how things change....



Oh man, those were the days


----------



## extendedsolo

vividox said:


> So what does this do to people's listening habits? Do you continue to listen to STS because you like the music, or is this cause to completely stop listening to anything Chris puts out?
> 
> Personally, I'll keep listening to the music because it's cool, but I'll do so through Spotify and I won't be giving any of my money to Chris through the usual CD/merch/ticket avenues.



I don't care either way. It's not like he killed someone or had some other horrible crime.


----------



## MSUspartans777

All of this drama regarding the split of STS has really bummed me out. This has been my favorite band for quite some time now. The music inspired me to take guitar seriously and invest in a beautiful CL7. 

Really bummed that all of this got aired publicly. This business should have been handled better. It makes me a little averse to anything published by these guys in the future.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

MSUspartans777 said:


> Really bummed that all of this got aired publicly. This business should have been handled better. It makes me a little averse to anything published by these guys in the future.



Most bands are absolutely terrible at dealing with this sort of thing and think posting their version of events on social media will have no repercussions. As soon as the other side posts their version it becomes a back & forth soap opera that pits bands members fans against each other. 

A good example would be Killswitch Engage announcing Howard Jones's departure. There was no bad blood, he was thanked, wished well with his future and Howard eventually opened up fon his reasons for leaving in an interview. It was all professional but number one the band were respectful. 

Rhapsody "of Fire" is a strange one. They've been too tight lipped on the changes with the band which is a professional approach but for fans its quite disconnecting. They had to change their name for an unknown reason, then split with their lead guitarist(main songwriter and founder) who then formed a band called Rhapsody and now the original singer has left the original band along with the current drummer.


----------



## MSUspartans777

Lorcan Ward said:


> Most bands are absolutely terrible at dealing with this sort of thing and think posting their version of events on social media will have no repercussions. As soon as the other side posts their version it becomes a back & forth soap opera that pits bands members fans against each other.
> 
> A good example would be Killswitch Engage announcing Howard Jones's departure. There was no bad blood, he was thanked, wished well with his future and Howard eventually opened up fon his reasons for leaving in an interview. It was all professional but number one the band were respectful.
> 
> Rhapsody "of Fire" is a strange one. They've been too tight lipped on the changes with the band which is a professional approach but for fans its quite disconnecting. They had to change their name for an unknown reason, then split with their lead guitarist(main songwriter and founder) who then formed a band called Rhapsody and now the original singer has left the original band along with the current drummer.



Yeah it sucks that so many others are corroborating the claims against Letchford. I love STS and the music has inspired me to take guitar seriously. Hate reading this type of news.


----------



## Kiwimetal101

MSUspartans777 said:


> Yeah it sucks that so many others are corroborating the claims against Letchford. I love STS and the music has inspired me to take guitar seriously. Hate reading this type of news.



Yeah its sad to see someone you looked upto somewhat dressed down man, the great plains is still one of my top songs to play/listen to however.


----------



## MSUspartans777

Kiwimetal101 said:


> Yeah its sad to see someone you looked upto somewhat dressed down man, the great plains is still one of my top songs to play/listen to however.



Yeah it does suck to see one of my guitar heroes brought down a little. I'm not going to let it affect my love of the music!


----------



## bloc

Scale the Budget


----------



## ncfiala

Wow what a ....storm. Anyway, my favorite albums of theirs would be the second and third I think, Carving Desert Canyons and The Collective I think. I got really sick of these guys awhile ago so I don't really remember.


----------



## Esp Griffyn

bloc said:


> Scale the Budget



What a post


----------



## Tr3vor

bloc said:


> Scale the Budget



Like button pls


----------



## Malkav

Angel Vivaldi put up a status saying he was learning Scale the Summit songs, so either it's completely unrelated and he's just doing so for the hell of it or we'll see a joint tour with them and he'll be filling in second guitar duties.


----------



## cwhitey2

Malkav said:


> Angel Vivaldi put up a status saying he was learning Scale the Summit songs, so either it's completely unrelated and he's just doing so for the hell of it or we'll see a joint tour with them and he'll be filling in second guitar duties.



They will probably get along great


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

Malkav said:


> Angel Vivaldi put up a status saying he was learning Scale the Summit songs, so either it's completely unrelated and he's just doing so for the hell of it or we'll see a joint tour with them and he'll be filling in second guitar duties.


Angel and Chris are teaming up to do a livestream video fundraiser for ALS awareness.

Two douchebag musicians teaming up? Hmm...sounds familiar.


----------



## kamello

woah woah woah, we have clear evidence that Chris is an ass


but what the hell is wrong with Angel?


----------



## Hyacinth

Mathemagician said:


> I skipped most of this thread. Just wanted to add my purchase experience w/ STS.
> 
> Mid 2015 I ordered about $50 worth of tab books/instructional material from STS website. Got the confirmation email and everything. Then forgot about it. 2 months go by and I haven't received anything. I emailed asking for a refund/about my purchase status and no reply.
> 
> I decide to chalk it up to my idiocy for ordering from some younger band that doesn't take things seriously. Out $50. Life happens too late to do a charge back.
> 
> Early 2016 I'm somehow on their mailing list (oh yeah I tried to give them money and got nothing in return) and I get an email about "hey guys digital books are now available for sale! Come check it out!".
> 
> I replied to the email with a "No thanks, I made a purchase from your store already and never received a damn thing. All the best. It I won't be supporting you again". I assumed it was just an automated inbox.
> 
> Chris apparently got it and replied to me. Dude was super polite. Placed the blame on the website's shipping group however, and offered to send me the stuff I bought. "Better late than never". We email like 1-2 more times and he says he's sent it.
> 
> Never got anything this second time either, never heard from him again. Absolutely have no interest in following up with anyone a third time. Waste of my time, and waste of $$$.
> 
> Hopefully others have received what they've ordered correctly. I've avoided sharing this here as I didn't want to seem like I had some sort of agenda against them. Just my $0.02 from my limited experience.




I had the exact opposite experience. I had corresponded with Chris a few times just asking questions about how to become a better writer and about tone and whatnot and he was always super cool to me. I ordered two of his tab books and one of his instructional books and it shipped promptly and arrived on time. Then I open it up and he signed the instructional book. Not sure if he did that for everyone who ordered that book, but it seemed like a nice touch. It sucks hearing that Chris is an asshole from people who have dealt with him though, I still look up to him as a main source of influence. I just hope he learns to treat his band members better, if in fact he did treat them poorly in the first place.


----------



## bloc

MatthewLeisher said:


> I had corresponded with Chris a few times just asking questions about how to become a better writer



You should be speaking to his wife!!1! Google her name and you will see things like "New York Times Bestselling Author", "Amazon #1 Overall Bestseller", and "USA Today Bestseller"!


----------



## chopeth

Anyone owning the pdf tab books wanting an exchange? I have a couple.


----------



## anomynous

Killian Duarte on bass, unsigned, continuing as a three piece


----------



## ThePIGI King

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xKWHa5alYA4

I'm rather excited to hear some of the work the guests throw into it.


----------



## marcwormjim

Is Letchford's reasoning that "guests" don't need to be compensated for their work?


----------



## Clebby

Never listened to them, but had heard the name and glad I clicked on this. It's sounding good.


----------



## chopeth

marcwormjim said:


> Is Letchford's reasoning that "guests" don't need to be compensated for their work?



That was a very ugly move from Chris


----------



## sezna

chopeth said:


> That was a very ugly move from Chris



Is he really not paying the guests? The Fallujah guitarist (Scott) posted a happy fb status about his appearance in it.


----------



## bloc

Doesn't seem like the nasty band drama had much of an impact on the sound


----------



## goherpsNderp

sezna said:


> Is he really not paying the guests? The Fallujah guitarist (Scott) posted a happy fb status about his appearance in it.



no, marwormjim is just one of the people still butthurt about the recent StS drama and decided to drive-by sh1tpost. considering the guest lineup i don't see any of them agreeing to guest if there was anything about the arrangement they disagreed with. so ASSuming they aren't getting paid is more of an insult to the guests rather than Chris, TBH.

i think the tunes sound great, and i'm liking the diversity between tracks a lot more than the previous albums. this actually sounds less like a StS album and more like one of those dream team team-up type projects. i know Chris has wanted to do this type of stuff a while back so it's cool he's getting to do it and it's (as far as i personally think) working out.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

So, STS is now just another one of the CHON/Plini copycats.

God, the instrumental scene is way too over-saturated with this sound.


----------



## Hollowway

goherpsNderp said:


> no, marwormjim is just one of the people still butthurt about the recent StS drama and decided to drive-by sh1tpost. considering the guest lineup i don't see any of them agreeing to guest if there was anything about the arrangement they disagreed with. so ASSuming they aren't getting paid is more of an insult to the guests rather than Chris, TBH.
> 
> i think the tunes sound great, and i'm liking the diversity between tracks a lot more than the previous albums. this actually sounds less like a StS album and more like one of those dream team team-up type projects. i know Chris has wanted to do this type of stuff a while back so it's cool he's getting to do it and it's (as far as i personally think) working out.



As opposed to a Letchford fanboy who decided to drive-by sh1tpost.


----------



## Glades

Emperor Guillotine said:


> So, STS is now just another one of the CHON/Plini copycats.
> 
> God, the instrumental scene is way too over-saturated with this sound.



Over saturated? There is a lot of instrumental bands because people, including myself, like it.

If you don't like it, don't listen to it.

Personally, vocals in music turn me off. Lots of bands, in my opinion, are ruined by there being a vocalist. Periphery for example.

And they copied nobody. They have been making music for a while. They formed in 2004, which is before CHON or Plini (as a solo artist) started playing music.


----------



## gunch

Glades said:


> Over saturated? There is a lot of instrumental bands because people, including myself, like it.
> 
> If you don't like it, don't listen to it.
> 
> Personally, vocals in music turn me off. Lots of bands, in my opinion, are ruined by there being a vocalist. Periphery for example.
> 
> And they copied nobody. They have been making music for a while. They formed in 2004, which is before CHON or Plini (as a solo artist) started playing music.



I think he meant more upbeat/ "happy" "chill jamz" clean boosted prog


----------



## cip 123

The StS drama just kinda ruined it for me. Just pulls me out of the music.


----------



## MSUspartans777

Fans need to stop mentioning that break up drama. None of that stuff should have been made public. Music sounds great, can't wait to hear it


----------



## marcwormjim

Wait - What breakup drama are you referring to? People need to know what's off-limits to mention.


----------



## cip 123

MSUspartans777 said:


> Fans need to stop mentioning that break up drama. None of that stuff should have been made public. Music sounds great, can't wait to hear it



While I don't wish start an argument.

It absolutely should have been made public. Employees were not being paid properly by their employer, they took to public platforms maybe in hopes of getting paid due to pressure being put on that employer or to warn future employees.

I know I personally don't want to support someone like Chris and even after hearing this new music, it's not good enough to warrant him being excused.


----------



## MSUspartans777

cip 123 said:


> While I don't wish start an argument.
> 
> It absolutely should have been made public. Employees were not being paid properly by their employer, they took to public platforms maybe in hopes of getting paid due to pressure being put on that employer or to warn future employees.
> 
> I know I personally don't want to support someone like Chris and even after hearing this new music, it's not good enough to warrant him being excused.



I agree, let's not argue.

Nobody outside of the four members are privy to all of the information. If band members felt they weren't being paid enough or needed a raise, they should have handled that privately. On the other hand, if Chris was holding back, shame on him. Both sides running to social media won't solve anything. 

In the end they all made themselves look foolish and it got in the way of some cool music. Here's to hoping the new record will sound sweet


----------



## vividox

Emperor Guillotine said:


> So, STS is now just another one of the CHON/Plini copycats.
> 
> God, the instrumental scene is way too over-saturated with this sound.



Oh no! Fans like something so now more artists are contributing to it! It's so awful that we have to listen to more music! Whatever will we do?!


----------



## vividox

MSUspartans777 said:


> Fans need to stop mentioning that break up drama. None of that stuff should have been made public. Music sounds great, can't wait to hear it



#AlternativeNews #RevisionistHistory #AdvocatingForIgnorance


----------



## owenmakesstuff

I think it's cool to see so many people stand up for musicians being mistreated by a fellow bandmember. If Chris has actually cashed in a lot of merch sales for himself and does make six figure sums each tour, this is really ugly. However, I don't think the insinuation should be made that he is a dick. Maybe he's just really bad at handling the business side of things.

On the other hand, he did always come across as this rich little snobby kid. The haircut he used to have didn't help. I'm just not sure if he's an essentially bad person. For me that's hard; I don't know whether I can still enjoy the msic and turn a blind eye, or if I should just say "f*ck him".


----------



## cip 123

MSUspartans777 said:


> I agree, let's not argue.
> 
> Nobody outside of the four members are privy to all of the information. If band members felt they weren't being paid enough or needed a raise, they should have handled that privately. On the other hand, if Chris was holding back, shame on him. Both sides running to social media won't solve anything.
> 
> In the end they all made themselves look foolish and it got in the way of some cool music. Here's to hoping the new record will sound sweet



The only one who looked foolish was Chris. 3 members were not being paid (regularly/if at all) they stayed relatively private only offering short statements. I doubt 3 members were conspiring against Chris and what is a relatively well functioning project for them, unless something was actually wrong.

This music just doesn't really take that sour taste away from the project for me.


----------



## Zalbu

MSUspartans777 said:


> Fans need to stop mentioning that break up drama. None of that stuff should have been made public. Music sounds great, can't wait to hear it


The band didn't want to make it public but they had to since Chris went on social media, spread lies and then completely stopped talking about the drama, even after the other members posted their side of the story. Of course they had to make it public after Chris dragged their names through the mud


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

silverabyss said:


> I think he meant more upbeat/ "happy" "chill jamz" clean boosted prog


^ Correct. 

STS has had a slightly diffent sound with each album, which I dig. I'm all for artist progression and changing up the sound to keep things different. But you can tell that this is really an attempt to sell and fit in with that whole currently trending "upbeat, happy, chill prog/jazz jams" crowd.



Zalbu said:


> The band didn't want to make it public but they had to since Chris went on social media, spread lies and then completely stopped talking about the drama, even after the other members posted their side of the story. Of course they had to make it public after Chris dragged their names through the mud


^ Bingo.


----------



## Eptaceros

MSUspartans:

Your perspective on this situation is frustratingly narrow. That kind of drama absolutely needs to be publicized. Music doesn't exist in a vacuum in which it magically appears and consumers reap the benefits. People, like me and you, bust their asses to make it happen. When a situation like that unfolds on a public platform, it gives you some insight into the practical aspects of making music and the kind of people that are active in the community. 

I'm sure if you were a session/gigging musician, you wouldn't be turning such a blind eye to this.


Personally, I've never enjoyed StS but I'm glad I read through all the drama when it happened because it was putting the spotlight on another destructive, selfish piece of .... that profited off of his bandmates. All in all, it's a good wake up call to a lot of aspiring musicians that could easily find themselves in the same situation down the road.


----------



## brector

owenmakesstuff said:


> On the other hand, he did always come across as this rich little snobby kid. The haircut he used to have didn't help. I'm just not sure if he's an essentially bad person. For me that's hard; I don't know whether I can still enjoy the msic and turn a blind eye, or if I should just say "f*ck him".



I have talked to him many times and even took a lesson from him. He has always taken the time out to talk to his fans and has always been super cool and laid back. He never came across the way you described. I took an ex's son to a STS show and Chris got all the guys away from the ladies just to say hi to him and have them sign stuff. Maybe he is different away from the fans, I don't know him that well. Just my $.02

-Brian


----------



## marcwormjim




----------



## MSUspartans777

Eptaceros said:


> MSUspartans:
> 
> Your perspective on this situation is frustratingly narrow. That kind of drama absolutely needs to be publicized. Music doesn't exist in a vacuum in which it magically appears and consumers reap the benefits. People, like me and you, bust their asses to make it happen. When a situation like that unfolds on a public platform, it gives you some insight into the practical aspects of making music and the kind of people that are active in the community.
> 
> I'm sure if you were a session/gigging musician, you wouldn't be turning such a blind eye to this.
> 
> 
> Personally, I've never enjoyed StS but I'm glad I read through all the drama when it happened because it was putting the spotlight on another destructive, selfish piece of .... that profited off of his bandmates. All in all, it's a good wake up call to a lot of aspiring musicians that could easily find themselves in the same situation down the road.



You misunderstand what I'm trying to say. I understand how hard these guys work and support for a band of this size means everything, especially in the instrumental scene. It's easy to jump on either bandwagon when people vent on social media. I wasn't defending either side. 

As a fan of the music, I was disappointed to see both sides drag each others reputations through the mud. It diminishes the product. I got an awesome opportunity in Atlanta to meet the entire band at a show and they all seemed like really cool guys, especially the drummer who led the charge. As a fan of the music, I didn't like seeing the members go after each other. 

I just felt it should have been handled privately. It's not a narrow point of view.


----------



## Eptaceros

Right, and I'm saying that it's a good thing it was outed publicly. Obviously, from a fan's perspective, it's a shame to see something like that unfold. But in the grand scheme of things, the whole fiasco raised awareness and inadvertently taught everyone a lesson in handling the responsibilities of a band.


----------



## owenmakesstuff

brector said:


> I have talked to him many times and even took a lesson from him. He has always taken the time out to talk to his fans and has always been super cool and laid back. He never came across the way you described. I took an ex's son to a STS show and Chris got all the guys away from the ladies just to say hi to him and have them sign stuff. Maybe he is different away from the fans, I don't know him that well. Just my $.02
> 
> -Brian



I noticed a difference when they came out with The Collective and then The Migration after that. Like, he "matured". Again, I'm not saying he's a bad person or isn't genuinely nice to fans or friends. That's definitely a very cool thing to do.


----------



## Nour Ayasso

Emperor Guillotine said:


> So, STS is now just another one of the CHON/Plini copycats.
> 
> God, the instrumental scene is way too over-saturated with this sound.



Hasn't Scale The Summit been around for over ten years . . . ?


----------



## bostjan

Nour Ayasso said:


> Hasn't Scale The Summit been around for over ten years . . . ?



At least, _Monument_ came out in 2007. Chon banded together in 2008, and Plini became active after that.


----------



## marcwormjim

Some guitar magazine informed me of STS after their second album came out. I listened to both, and was disappointed - It struck me in the exact wrong way; fulfilling the stereotype of what happens when a guy practices flashy stuff in his bedroom for four years, then decides songwriting is about going through the hundred licks he's compiled on his tape recorder and pasting them together according to what sounds like it might be in the same key - Reaching out in search of recognition, rather than with giving.

In the years since, I've occasionally checked out new videos or the songs from the most recent releases that people are the most pumped about. They've never been anything I wanted to revisit, but they did seem to be getting better; and the Scale the Summit brand deserves all the continued success and credit in the world, even if just for the huge achievement of marketing that stuff successfully-enough to be viewed as a career-band.

And the landscape has changed since I first heard them; with the bedroom guitarist's homebrew "PLEASE LOOK AT ME PLEASE WRITE AN ULTIMATE-GUITAR ARTICLE ABOUT ME PLEASE ENDORSE ME" record becoming a staple of new guitar music: "Have you heard of this guy named Kristopher Kunt? Check out his Bandcamp - He sounds like Scale the Summit! He works at a Taco Bell in Topeka, and every lick-lesson Youtube video he puts up is tagged with #strandberg, #PRS, and #kiesel, even though he plays a low-end RG in front of a high-end Go-Pro he assured his parents would count as his christmas _and_ birthday present. It's part 4 in an eleventeen-part instrumental concept album about the rise of fascism since 2008; so a lot of the same themes, cues, and melodies are repeated between the ambient interludes."

Those are the hip, new guitar players now. And they range from the unwitting self-parody I described to actually being kind-of-okay. But I've found that listing Scale the Summit as an influence doesn't really dictate whether they sound good or bad - It comes down to whether Scale the Summit inspired them to write their own music, or if they were only inspired to try to write like Scale the Summit.

So, whether a band is accused of "only" trying to be STS, or STS is accused of trying to be like them, you have to be pretty cynical for either to strike you as a bad thing: Let the mediocre music speak for itself - Suspend your prejudices, and it might actually be kind-of-okay.

...

Also, I haven't heard the new songs, yet - What do you recommend I check out?


----------



## vividox

marcwormjim said:


> Some guitar magazine informed me of STS after their second album came out. I listened to both, and was disappointed - It struck me in the exact wrong way; fulfilling the stereotype of what happens when a guy practices flashy stuff in his bedroom for four years, then decides songwriting is about going through the hundred licks he's compiled on his tape recorder and pasting them together according to what sounds like it might be in the same key - Reaching out in search of recognition, rather than with giving.


Comments like this make me scared to ever post any music ever. I don't know what the .... kind of standards you have for "good" music but I sure as hell know that I don't fulfill them.


----------



## bostjan

vividox said:


> Comments like this make me scared to ever post any music ever. I don't know what the .... kind of standards you have for "good" music but I sure as hell know that I don't fulfill them.



You'll never release anything everyone likes. You'll never even release anything no one will hate. One person liking your music >> one person hating your music, though, so release that .....


----------



## marcwormjim

I hope my tongue-in-cheek post is the dude's last excuse for not doing anything - Take that big first step and put yourself out there, guy. Words on your monitor shouldn't make you like your own music any less.


----------



## gunch

Is the track with Carstairs any good

wait nvm it's not out until May lmao


----------



## MSUspartans777

I'm pretty sure the first single comes out today..March 15th


----------



## vividox

marcwormjim said:


> I hope my tongue-in-cheek post is the dude's last excuse for not doing anything - Take that big first step and put yourself out there, guy. Words on your monitor shouldn't make you like your own music any less.



I think you missed my point. Music fans these days have impossible standards. The stuff we criticize is very, ridiculously good. But we've all been desensitized by the plethora of music out there to the point where we find ways to criticize it anyway. "That clean guitar tone sounds too overproduced." "It sounds like he's trying to hard." "He's just playing a bunch of exercises."

Honestly, it sounds like a bunch of fat, pimpled teenagers criticizing super models for having "weirdly shaped thumbs".

Sure, it's all subjective and some people just aren't attracted to blondes, but why is it so hard for people to say "she's pretty, just not my type" rather than "her knees are too boney, she has tan lines, her hair part isn't straight, and she has too many freckles?" Seems like a lot of effort just to sound like a .....

 Rant mode off.


----------



## bostjan

vividox said:


> I think you missed my point. Music fans these days have impossible standards. The stuff we criticize is very, ridiculously good. But we've all been desensitized by the plethora of music out there to the point where we find ways to criticize it anyway. "That clean guitar tone sounds too overproduced." "It sounds like he's trying to hard." "He's just playing a bunch of exercises."
> 
> Honestly, it sounds like a bunch of fat, pimpled teenagers criticizing super models for having "weirdly shaped thumbs".
> 
> Sure, it's all subjective and some people just aren't attracted to blondes, but why is it so hard for people to say "she's pretty, just not my type" rather than "her knees are too boney, she has tan lines, her hair part isn't straight, and she has too many freckles?" Seems like a lot of effort just to sound like a .....
> 
> Rant mode off.



I'll just put this out there, despite how weird it sounds:

1. I like music.  I like pretty much all sorts of music, but not all music. I can get fired up about anything from Bob Wills to Django Reinhardt to Stevie Wonder to Parliament to Beethoven to Dream Theater to Dillnger Escape Plan to Estradasphere to the Super Mario Bros theme music... There is a lot of brilliantly good music out there. Some of it is brilliantly good for it's uniqueness, other music is simply an apex of a certain style... But there is still music that I don't like. Maybe I hear it as too derivative, or the lyrics are vapid, or it's too repetitive. My opinion is not immune from the personal attributes of the artist, either. I like Yngwie, but honestly, I'd probably like him a lot more if he had a better attitude toward his fans.

2. I think publicly judging people for their looks is stupid. Just stupid. Yeah, there's a use for it when you are finding a mate, but frankly, and maybe this is just me, but once someone is above a certain standard in the looks category, it's all about everything other than looks. A pimpled teenage boy judging a supermodel for her weird-looking thumbs is useless, since that kid has no chance mating with her anyway.

3. In contrast to that, judge everything else without mercy. How is this guitar? Don't like it, let people know. How is this hammer? It doesn't hammer things properly for you? Let people know. How about this teacher? Didn't teach you anything, let 'em know. Is that guy in the yellow vest not directing traffic properly? Maybe it's dangerous, you should tell someone...


----------



## marcwormjim

vividox said:


> I think you missed my point. Music fans these days have impossible standards. The stuff we criticize is very, ridiculously good. But we've all been desensitized by the plethora of music out there to the point where we find ways to criticize it anyway. "That clean guitar tone sounds too overproduced." "It sounds like he's trying to hard." "He's just playing a bunch of exercises."
> 
> Honestly, it sounds like a bunch of fat, pimpled teenagers criticizing super models for having "weirdly shaped thumbs".
> 
> Sure, it's all subjective and some people just aren't attracted to blondes, but why is it so hard for people to say "she's pretty, just not my type" rather than "her knees are too boney, she has tan lines, her hair part isn't straight, and she has too many freckles?" Seems like a lot of effort just to sound like a .....
> 
> Rant mode off.



Your standards for others' standards seem unrealistically high. Reading my standards held to such standards makes me never want to share my standards, for fear of the standards they'll be held to. Honestly, it's like a bunch of super models with oddly-shaped thumbs criticizing fat, pimpled teenagers. Or something. I don't know. I'm not very good at convincing strangers that lowering their standards to mine would persuade me to consider them less pimply.


----------



## vividox

marcwormjim said:


> Your standards for others' standards seem unrealistically high. Reading my standards held to such standards makes me never want to share my standards, for fear of the standards they'll be held to. Honestly, it's like a bunch of super models with oddly-shaped thumbs criticizing fat, pimpled teenagers. Or something. I don't know. I'm not very good at convincing strangers that lowering their standards to mine would persuade me to consider them less pimply.



 Okay. I'm not even mad. This is an amazing post.


----------



## StevenC

Not to be hyperbolic, but this is easily the worst Scale the Summit song.


----------



## MSUspartans777

StevenC said:


> Not to be hyperbolic, but this is easily the worst Scale the Summit song.




I love the music from STS but I agree whole heartedly. Sounds a lot like an unfinished AAL song. Surprised this was the first single. It has a some really cool parts to it but it's missing a sweet shred


----------



## rokket2005

I wouldn't even call it a song, it's just crap throw together IMO. I'd joke that it's a bad guitar pro session that they decided needed to be recorded if I didn't know that that's exactly how Chris writes everything.


----------



## MSUspartans777

I still have high expectations for the record. The teaser had some really great material in it.


----------



## marcwormjim

rokket2005 said:


> I wouldn't even call it a song, it's just crap throw together IMO. I'd joke that it's a bad guitar pro session that they decided needed to be recorded if I didn't know that that's exactly how Chris writes everything.



Wait. He _still_ makes songs that way? Could someone point me to a STS song that, though composed this way, manages to rise above it?


----------



## owenmakesstuff

bostjan said:


> I'll just put this out there, despite how weird it sounds:
> 
> 1. I like music. I like pretty much all sorts of music, but not all music. I can get fired up about anything from Bob Wills to Django Reinhardt to Stevie Wonder to Parliament to Beethoven to Dream Theater to Dillnger Escape Plan to Estradasphere to the Super Mario Bros theme music...



Estradasphere was so, so good!


----------



## StevenC

marcwormjim said:


> Wait. He _still_ makes songs that way? Could someone point me to a STS song that, though composed this way, manages to rise above it?



Actually, the only song composed entirely in Guitar Pro was Bloom. Normally he writes on the guitar.

Secondarily, why is writing in Guitar Pro a bad thing?


----------



## dan0151

MSUspartans777 said:


> I love the music from STS but I agree whole heartedly. Sounds a lot like an unfinished AAL song. Surprised this was the first single. It has a some really cool parts to it but it's missing a sweet shred



I would have to agree that was not good..fingers crossed that that's the lemon on the album


----------



## marcwormjim

StevenC said:


> why is writing in Guitar Pro a bad thing?



It isn't. Like a dildo on a power drill, it's up to Letchford to use it for benevolence or mischief.


----------



## Santuzzo

The cover art for the new album already looks like quite a departure IMO....not sure what to expect from the new album. I like some of the previous STS albums, but I'm not too crazy about this new song that was posted.


----------



## MerlinTKD

Hmm. Assuming this is representative (which is bad, who knows what the rest sounds like), I'd say "StS 6 = Chris Letchford solo album"... 

...which is a valid thing. Whoooole lotta 'bands' out there that are one guy. That's fine. His band now, he can do what he wants.


----------



## MSUspartans777

MerlinTKD said:


> Hmm. Assuming this is representative (which is bad, who knows what the rest sounds like), I'd say "StS 6 = Chris Letchford solo album"...
> 
> ...which is a valid thing. Whoooole lotta 'bands' out there that are one guy. That's fine. His band now, he can do what he wants.



I'm pretty sure Chris has always held almost 100% of the writing responsibilities. I know thats he writes definitely most of the records himself.


----------



## MerlinTKD

MSUspartans777 said:


> I'm pretty sure Chris has always held almost 100% of the writing responsibilities. I know thats he writes definitely most of the records himself.



That was my impression as well, but writing for a band, and writing just whatever the hell you want, are different. Plus, band members will end up changing things in subtle (or not to subtle) ways; I can't imagine that track above on any previous StS album, it just doesn't really have room for another guitarist, or a really creative bassist like Mark Michell. Doesn't make it bad, just different from what came before.


----------



## MSUspartans777

The new song goes live today. 

Astral Kids is up on iTunes and sounds really cool. I like a whole lot more than the first single. Astral Kids has an awesome delay lick towards the end.


----------



## StevenC

I get the feeling I won't be buying this album. Where are all the riffs? Where is all the shred?


----------



## USMarine75

StevenC said:


> I get the feeling I won't be buying this album. Where are all the riffs? Where is all the shred?




Sounds like Letchford put a Fred in his guitar and went from there...


----------



## anomynous

Yeah, wtf is with these transitions. Both songs so far feel like they're multiple songs pasted together.


----------



## MSUspartans777

StevenC said:


> I get the feeling I won't be buying this album. Where are all the riffs? Where is all the shred?




I actually loved this song. The end delay riff is especially sweet.


----------



## Opion

Scale the Summit used to be unique sounding, but now to me, it seems as though Chris is just trying too hard to keep up with trends in music. "Oooh check this out, slap/thumping and odd-meter riffs!" Even though playthrough videos are just bland, it almost feels like a Kiesel guitar advertisement video that belongs on the Kiesel website. Eh, oh well. The collective and carving desert canyons still is awesome stuff


----------



## Blasphemer

^Carving Desert Canyons still is, and most likely will always be one of my favorite albums. No matter how boring I find their new stuff, I can still listen to that record and be excited by it.


----------



## Lemonbaby

I really liked The Collective as well, but that new clip is just very generic doodling put together...


----------



## Esp Griffyn

Wow, these new STS tracks blow.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Esp Griffyn said:


> Wow, these new STS tracks blow.



yeah I'm not a fan and I loved most of their previous albums, especially carving desert canyons and the collective.


----------



## Malkav

Opion said:


> The collective and carving desert canyons still is awesome stuff



I just wish the mixes on them were better, Carving Desert Canyons is obviously just a lower budget album but on The Collective and even The Migration the heavy guitar tones are just too polite, and on the collective the clean sound is just unbelievably boxy, the Levitated would be so much better if that clean tone just had some life...

I have to echo the sentiment that these "songs" just sound like collections of parts thrown together and they don't really fit too well, but I think some of the parts themselves are good they just suffer because of the lackluster/terrible composition.


----------



## Opion

You gotta wonder if Chris allowed any sort of collaboration with the members that he hires into his band, that maybe his songs would be improved. I kinda feel the same about AAL, and this is just my opinion, but when Misha collaborated on the first record and TJoM it was such a huge difference. But hey, it's Chris's brain child, and he can do what he wants.


----------



## StevenC

Opion said:


> You gotta wonder if Chris allowed any sort of collaboration with the members that he hires into his band, that maybe his songs would be improved. I kinda feel the same about AAL, and this is just my opinion, but when Misha collaborated on the first record and TJoM it was such a huge difference. But hey, it's Chris's brain child, and he can do what he wants.



In the good old days I think the bassists and drummers got to write their own parts, but aside from that Chris wrote all the guitars. Maybe he just lacks someone in the band to tell him the new songs aren't that great, or something.

Disagree with you about AAL, though. Weightless was the best album because Misha didn't get a chance to ruin it like he did TJoM. Telling a technical shred band that they've don't need to shred is the worst decision any producer has ever made.


----------



## Esp Griffyn

StevenC said:


> But there was shred on TJoM? Either way, I agree with the other guy, AAL seem to be much better when Misha Mansoor has some input. The latest AAL album is quite similar to these new STS songs, just a load of individual riff ideas cobbled together to make disjointed compositions.


----------



## stevexc

So StS randomly liked a picture of my dog on my Instagram, despite there being no hashtags and me not following them. So that was kinda interesting.

That's my story for today.


----------



## GunpointMetal

stevexc said:


> So StS randomly liked a picture of my dog on my Instagram, despite there being no hashtags and me not following them. So that was kinda interesting.
> 
> That's my story for today.



lol, yeah, STS just randomly liked three consecutive posts on my IG a few days ago. It's probably a follower fishing bot (even though I already follow them/him)


----------



## KnightBrolaire

GunpointMetal said:


> lol, yeah, STS just randomly liked three consecutive posts on my IG a few days ago. It's probably a follower fishing bot (even though I already follow them/him)



nah he's liked a bunch of my posts on IG and afaik it's the legit STS account.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

chris posted another track from the album.


----------



## MSUspartans777

KnightBrolaire said:


> chris posted another track from the album.




I think it sounds really good. Transitions are still a bit weird but I like that STS is putting out some heavier stuff.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

MSUspartans777 said:


> I think it sounds really good. Transitions are still a bit weird but I like that STS is putting out some heavier stuff.


definitely the best track they've put out from this album so far.


----------



## TheShreddinHand

Yeah, I'm digging the latest track and the one before it. StS albums have always been one's for me that I honestly need to listen to like 5-10 times before fully discovering them. Figure this won't be any different, but I definitely just preordered.


----------



## MSUspartans777

New song featuring some real shred. Sounds great.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

MSUspartans777 said:


> New song featuring some real shred. Sounds great.



MUCH better


----------



## Santuzzo

I do like the new song a lot! Not only due to the awesome guest-solos, but I also dig the whole song as such, with the melodies, etc.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

the last 2 tracks have been the best so far. I have hope for this album now.


----------



## TheShreddinHand

I'm digging em' all so far and especially the last couple, agreed.


----------



## StevenC

Chris doesn't grow a good beard

EDIT: Don't know why the video isn't showing up, here's a link https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=knLiuw792kc


----------



## ArtDecade

^ Video was removed...


----------



## StevenC

That's probably for the best.


----------



## MSUspartans777

StevenC said:


> That's probably for the best.



What was the vid of?


----------



## StevenC

MSUspartans777 said:


> What was the vid of?



A new song: The Warden


----------



## StevenC

The video's back


----------



## anomynous

I didn't think it was possible to make the Stolas video look high budget. I was wrong.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

it's an alright song, scott's solo is the best part.


----------



## TheShreddinHand

I liked it, quite heavy as far as StS goes.


----------



## anomynous

Listening to the new album now. All the songs seem to work better in context of the album. So that's a plus.


----------



## TheShreddinHand

Yeah, I listened to the album twice through this morning at work. I really dig it. Another solid STS album for sure!


----------



## GunpointMetal

There's something with the guitar gating on that last single that is driving me nuts, digging the riffage, though.


----------



## gunshow86de

Resurrecting this thread from the grave...

Interesting to hear STS with vocals. Really loved the opening solo. Anybody know if those LEDs are actually touch sensitive or if they're like midi pre-programmed? EDIT: I guess the outro answers that question.


----------



## oremus91

gunshow86de said:


> Resurrecting this thread from the grave...[/MEDIA]



As a massive fan of earlier scale the summit, these riffs are a nice change of pace back to that rather than the weirdness of his last album.


----------



## Paul McAleer

gunshow86de said:


> Resurrecting this thread from the grave...
> 
> Interesting to hear STS with vocals. Really loved the opening solo. Anybody know if those LEDs are actually touch sensitive or if they're like midi pre-programmed? EDIT: I guess the outro answers that question.



Poor guy spent all his money on a guitar, now he can’t afford pants without holes in him. And pay his bandmates


----------



## possumkiller

I thought this guy disappeared with Mike Sherman?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

possumkiller said:


> I thought this guy disappeared with Mike Sherman?


nah he jumped ship to kiesel right after that


----------



## works0fheart

While the vocalist is good, I'd still prefer the music be instrumental. It just feels weird now. Also, idk what it is with the newer material, but I feel the music became significantly less interesting when Travis and the other dudes left. I know Chris writes pretty much everything, but still. Idk. Just doesn't sound too interesting to me. I don't hate it, but I don't really have any sort of strong feelings about it which I think just maybe makes it boring to me.


----------



## Hollowway

works0fheart said:


> While the vocalist is good, I'd still prefer the music be instrumental. It just feels weird now. Also, idk what it is with the newer material, but I feel the music became significantly less interesting when Travis and the other dudes left. I know Chris writes pretty much everything, but still. Idk. Just doesn't sound too interesting to me. I don't hate it, but I don't really have any sort of strong feelings about it which I think just maybe makes it boring to me.


Same. I respect it from a technical standpoint, but it doesn’t feel like it was written from a passionate, or emotional, place.


----------



## StevenC

I agree with the above comments. Diehard Monuments through V fan, but the last album just didn't have any life to it. This song sounds like pretty much a rehash of things that came before but with a singer this time. Some of the songs, riffs and licks on V are the best of Scale the Summit, to then drop off so suddenly with later releases.

I'll listen to the song with Ross Jennings, but otherwise not interested in the rest of this album.


----------



## Chanson

works0fheart said:


> While the vocalist is good, I'd still prefer the music be instrumental. It just feels weird now. Also, idk what it is with the newer material, but I feel the music became significantly less interesting when Travis and the other dudes left. I know Chris writes pretty much everything, but still. Idk. Just doesn't sound too interesting to me. I don't hate it, but I don't really have any sort of strong feelings about it which I think just maybe makes it boring to me.



There actually is an instrumental version of it available, on Spotify at least. I wonder if they will end up releasing all of the songs available as instrumentals too.


----------



## gunch

Their first album is still pretty sick


----------



## anomynous

Chanson said:


> There actually is an instrumental version of it available, on Spotify at least. I wonder if they will end up releasing all of the songs available as instrumentals too.



yes, they announced an instrumental version of the album was being released at the same time


----------



## gunshow86de

Flashy board back at it again. Some really nice melodic solos/lead lines in this one. I like the female vocals better too.


Sidenote: Ripped jeans and undercut man bun. What year is this?


----------

